# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 01/05/15; The First Raw of 2015



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Please live up to last Monday's hype or be better :banderas

Please let Bray and Dean's feud finally end.


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

Wonder which object they'll have Ambrose job to now?
:floyd1


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

I expect this to be a good RAW, but I won't get my hopes high.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm actually looking forward to it, I think. Last week's was good, so i hope they follow it up.

Something big on the first Raw of 2015 please FFS.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

VForViper said:


> Please let Bray and Dean's feud finally end.


For some reason I can really hear your desperation in this sentence. Maybe it's because I know that feel. :shrug


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

damnbrose said:


> Wonder which object they'll have Ambrose job to now?
> :floyd1


He'll fall through the top of the ambulance most likely. Also this Raw is in Corpus Christi, so I'm expecting a shit crowd. Still, hopefully it's a good Raw like last week's, but WWE usually doesn't have consecutive good Raws.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

IF Wyatt beats Ambrose, Ambrose is DONE he HAS to win this match...CLEAN!!!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

tylermoxreigns said:


> For some reason I can really hear your desperation in this sentence. Maybe it's because I know that feel. :shrug


I'm desperate for them to do anything else. I like a good long feud but this doesn't seem to be getting any better or having a good point. It's time for them to move on and hopefully do bigger and better things.

Dean needs to run Wyatt over and call it a day :lmao


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm expecting Sting or Orton, through I am not counting on either.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to this RAW, the first RAW of the new year usually is good. 

Ambrose vs. Wyatt should hopefully be the final match between the two, then they can both move on to new fueds. I expect both will be announced for the Royal Rumble match as well.

I'm hoping Sting makes an appearance to confront the Authority, but I won't get my hopes up. I'm also expecting Orton will return, which is more likely.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

I heard Orton is really injured, so he'll most likely return during the RR go home show or a surprise entrant.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Not really looking forward to Raw for the most part, but I am interested in seeing what they do with Mizdow/Miz and if what happened last week creates more tension between the two. Also looking forward to whatever Bryan's doing if he's there.

Oh and of course, looking forward to this guy:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shenroe said:


> I heard Orton is really injured, so he'll most likely return during the RR go home show or a surprise entrant.


He should be a surprise entrant tbh. With Bryan announcing he's in it, they could use some surprise entrants besides Sheamus and a couple ECW legends.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Orton's still scheduled for this, hopefully we can get an on-screen return this time. :mark:


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking forward to see how they follow up last week and start the year off. Is something big still suppose to be plan for this Raw?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chrome said:


> He'll fall through the top of the ambulance most likely. *Also this Raw is in Corpus Christi, so I'm expecting a shit crowd*. Still, hopefully it's a good Raw like last week's, but WWE usually doesn't have consecutive good Raws.


Crap fpalm, there goes my excitement, they suck the enjoyment out of almost everything. Bryan and Cena will get strong positive reactions, everyone else though, especially the heels, will be lucky to get crickets in this shit town.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Crap fpalm, there goes my excitement, they suck the enjoyment out of almost everything. Bryan and Cena will get strong positive reactions, everyone else though, especially the heels, will be lucky to get crickets in this shit town.


Yeah, it's pretty baffling they keep going there for Raw tapings. In addition to being a shit crowd, it's also a small town in the middle of fucking nowhere. House shows there are fine, but nothing more.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, it's pretty baffling they keep going there for Raw tapings. In addition to being a shit crowd, it's also a small town in the middle of fucking nowhere. House shows there are fine, but nothing more.


I couldn't agree more. Why not use all the shit towns for house shows and the energetic crowds for the tapings? Yeah you may end up going to the likes of Toronto, Madison Square Garden, etc. more often, but so what they'll give a reaction that shows they're happy to be there every single time instead of some of the quiet, sit on their hands, towns that WWE predominantly visits.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

THANOS said:


> I couldn't agree more. Why not use all the shit towns for house shows and the energetic crowds for the tapings? Yeah you may end up going to the likes of Toronto, Madison Square Garden, etc. more often, but so what they'll give a reaction that shows they're happy to be there every single time instead of some of the quiet, sit on their hands, towns that WWE predominantly visits.


Because those good crowds might not cheer who WWE wants them to cheer, and we can't be having that now can we? :vince3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Orton probs only returning at the rumble :mj2

Still hyped as hell somehow for this RAW though. I for one am happy the authority is back, only downside of it is that it made Sting's debut and Ziggler's top-notch performance meaningless.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Because those good crowds might not cheer who WWE wants them to cheer, and we can't be having that now can we? :vince3


Well


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Im not gonna get my hopes up since i have to keep waiting for Orton to return and now he's got a nose injury....


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Hoping for a good show but expecting a bitter disappointment.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope this is good. After the pleasant surprise that was last week I have some high hopes but i'm trying to bottle it atm. This ambulance match is sounding like the end but I smell authority intervention in it, this is definitely a heels win Raw. It'll be interesting to see what they do to Ziggler tbh and how he reacts to Cena.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Corpus Christi? I always thought they use that city for Smackdown. Is this 1st RAW taping there in a long time?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yay to a 25 minute plus promo by Triple H to start the show...

:fpalm


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Excited for this RAW. Last week's RAW was best in a long time, hopefully they build off of it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So let's see what this supposed "big angle" they have planned is. Probably just some boring trash involving Reigns or Brock or Rollins or Bryan or one of these other fuckheads. I don't expect anything worthy of real attention.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Last weeks raw was amazing. I hoping it carries over into tonights raw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hope the crowd is better, and more mic time for the midcard.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I do hope for a slightly better crowd. Last week I think I could hear someone picking their nose how quiet it was.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking to the start of Raw Hunter Promo Gloat :mark:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

My body is so ready for the Authority to smug it out for 30 minutes :lenny


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

It's all just to set up Sting vs Trips for WM31


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

I am SO pumped for a 20 minute Triple H promo. Not even joking. The last few weeks of Cena and Rollins going back and forth has quickly worn out its welcome.


...Then again they could always start the show with an exciting 10-15 minute match and get a likely shit crowd into things. But y'know.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

damnbrose said:


> Wonder which object they'll have Ambrose job to now?
> :floyd1


My guess is the little bucket of gatorade and water bottles under the ring.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Can't wait for The Authority to come out with smug looks on their faces and gloat and troll for 20 mins.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the WWE World Heavyweight Champion. 

Oh wait a minute....


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I love the Authority being back, shakes up RAW a bit.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

At least Ambrose and Wyatt are main eventing a lot.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This probably won't be as good as last week's ep. 

Ambrose vs. Bray again (N)


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

God, can they just let Ambrose win one match? Obviously they won't. The dude is so fucked.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> God, can they just let Ambrose win one match? Obviously they won't. The dude is so fucked.


I'm cautiously optimistic that he'll win tonight, but we'll see.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Chrome said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic that he'll win tonight, but we'll see.


Nope, Wyatt's got the Taker match, so instead of just beating Ambrose clean once, they are going to beat him 4 times and try to "protect him", which ends up making him look like more of a geek than just straight up losing clean.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Is there going to be a legitimate surprise? I mean, it's the first show of the year. Other than Authority returning, what is going to be happening tonight? Sting doesn't count either, that's not a surprise. I wouldn't even count Orton coming back either.

First show of the year, give me a great surprise or shock. Eh, who am I kidding?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I wish they'd have Rollins troll the fans with Ortons music and then be all

"Haha fooled ya!"

Then bam from behind RKO OUTTA NOWHERE

If that happened i'd legit be :maury


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I hope to see some resentment towards Cena for reinstating the Authority, show the faces getting tormented by Triple H and have them gradually begin to blame Cena for the mess.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I have some hope for RAW. 

They do need to end the Wyatt/Ambrose feud though. Its gone on long enough and isn't helping both guys.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Last week RAW was awesome, so I have hope for this one. Ambrose/Bray can be very good, if they won't overbook it


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh man I still remember first Raw of 2012 with Jericho's sweet return.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Im definitely watching tonight. The first RAW of the new year is always huge so expect some surprises/returns. Also the build up for the royal rumble starts tonight.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Can't wait for the expert commentary during the Ambulance Match.

:cole 'hehe...they're both so crazy!'
:jbl 'THIS IS WHAT AH CALL FUN MAGGLE'
:lawler 'haha oh man! crazy is as crazy does!'


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh thank you sweet Jesus. No King on Raw tonight. Booker T will be replacing him. Not sure if its permanent or just for tonight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like King was hospitalized. Hope he's okay and it's nothing serious, but I'm gonna enjoy his absence from the commentary booth in the meantime.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait no Lawler on commentary tonight? :fuckyeah

Also can't wait to see what kind of shenanigans befall WWE's version of Wile E Coyote, Dean Ambrose tonight in the ambulance match unk2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I wish they'd have Rollins troll the fans with Ortons music and then be all
> 
> "Haha fooled ya!"
> 
> ...


*

It's not gonna happen. I've been :mark:ing for an Orton return for almost a month now, I've reached the "emo-ish negativity" mood already and convinced myself I'll have to wait until the rumble. :mj2*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

WWE has pulled Randy Orton from all advertisements (so to let him have the minor surgery so probably Royal Rumble)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IIRC, Lawler also missed the first Raw of last year due to being hospitalized. Déjà vu huh?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I just learned that there's an ambulance match tonight.

A fucking ambulance match.

:ti

I feel terrible for Bray and Dean. Holy fuck.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, they're usually pretty bad. :lol

Only good one that I can think of off the top of my head is the Shane McMahon/Kane one at Survivor Series '03.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

So they're just having bray and dean do every PG gimmick match available instead of giving their feud any importance or substance?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

xerxesXXI said:


> So they're just having bray and dean do every PG gimmick match available instead of giving their feud any importance or substance?


:vince3 "What the hell do Bray and Dean need a story for, people don't want stories, just have them go out there in gimmick matches, DAMMIT!, see I am not out of touch, DAMMIT!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, they're usually pretty bad. :lol
> 
> Only good one that I can think of off the top of my head is the Shane McMahon/Kane one at Survivor Series '03.


Good call. That was a good one. Probably the only good one in history. Not that there are a ton of them, but that's probably for good reason. :lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

shucky duck quack quack incoming :mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Trips Speech incoming this night


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Saw a Twitter rumour of Sting?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like this RAW will be shit as always. At least Booker's on commentary (sorry, King).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I just learned that there's an ambulance match tonight.
> 
> A fucking ambulance match.
> 
> ...


Have Kane get involved to add that extra flavor that this match needs.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh yeah! Booker T on commentary again, love it. He's awesome as an announcer, and obviously also much better than PG babyface Lawler.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Have Kane get involved to add that extra flavor that this match needs.


"You are a genius! Are you in need of a job, by any chance?"

- :vince5


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Have Kane get involved to add that extra flavor that this match needs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Have Kane get involved to add that extra flavor that this match needs.












Kane will probably be Ambrose's next feud.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

At least commentary will be better tonight without Lawler's "funny" inputs


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

However does anybody know why Lawler gets substituted?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Hope they bring Tom Phillips up for tonight, he might actually sell Ambrose Wyatt properly unlike some people we know

ITS FUN MAGGLE :jbl

Tom "no john, this is actually a very serious match where these competitors are in a game of death"

You're fired Tom 

Edit: oh booker t, not bad, legendary guy 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App9


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice, Booker is awesome on commentary


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Given his last performance, put Paul Wight on commentary. He'll do fine until he starts kowtowing to Vince's commentary demands.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Given his last performance, put Paul Wight on commentary. He'll do fine until he starts kowtowing to Vince's commentary demands.


If it means Show doesn't wrestle, I'm all for it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Given his last performance, put Paul Wight on commentary. He'll do fine until he starts kowtowing to Vince's commentary demands.


They can't do that. Imagine someone in the front row that spent a fortune on the ticket and got stuck with Big 
Show in front off them


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"What's this? Excitement for RAW?! Oh, we'll fix that right up! Get me Dunn on the line!"


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

THE VIGILANTE :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> They can't do that. Imagine someone in the front row that spent a fortune on the ticket and got stuck with Big
> Show in front off them


Depending on the show tonight they would thank him in the end. 

Don't know how Booker's going to do tonight with Cole and JBL but at least it'll be different. Also fully expecting both Dean and Bray to fall into the ambulance roof for a no finish.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

STEVIE SWAG said:


> THE VIGILANTE :mark:


I did think he may be on tonight, but looks unlikely tbh.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> They can't do that. Imagine someone in the front row that spent a fortune on the ticket and got stuck with Big
> Show in front off them


To be fair, JBL is like 6'6" and Booker T is probably 6'4" and there's two of them at the booth blocking people's view.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Brock said:


> I did think he may be on tonight, but looks unlikely tbh.


If they're indeed doing Trips/Sting at the Rumble like some of the reports state, then tonight might just be the right time to kick their feud off.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK

I think Alex Riley is going to have a match tonight. He will make his long awaited return and get a huge reaction. Vince will be extremely impressed and Riley will win the IC title at Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to tonight's show, hopefully they can continue the momentum from last week. Ambrose really needs the win against Wyatt tonight, he's been losing too much recently.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I will say my prayer early a few hours advance. I pray after this ambulance match that this ends Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose feud. It has been very painful to watch.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Well...it's time to see if they can actually have a back to back half.. way.. 'decent' episode.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Just ordered my Sting shirt. Hope he shows up.

Everybody get your Booker T bingo cards ready :mark:*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sting tonight please otherwise it will be shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm ready for some Booker T commentary. #shuckyduckyquackquack yall.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

After Wrestle Kingdom 9, how am I gonna sit thru RAW? :jose


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Debating on whether or not to mute Raw tonight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Debating on whether or not to mute Raw tonight.


"WAT DA HAYELL!!"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ok so they are using Ryback to bury cm punk in a very subtle way

Or I am just reading into things that aren't there LOL


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Just ordered my Sting shirt. Hope he shows up.
> 
> Everybody get your Booker T bingo cards ready :mark:*


I've got shots and tokes lined up with my Booker T bingo card. It's going to be FUCKED!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Almost time for the fuckery to begin!


----------



## TheBeastLesnar (Sep 4, 2013)

get ready for king of kings and a 15 minute long promo by the authority to start the show


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

12 minutes till 2015 Fuckery begins.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hopefully this raw can live up to last weeks episode. Although I highly doubt we will see Sting this far from Mania. He will probably show up the Raw after 'fast lane'.

I'm hoping for Orton tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get ready to hear this at the beginning of RAW.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

TheBeastLesnar said:


> get ready for king of kings and a 15 minute long promo by the authority to start the show


Cant wait! :mark: 

Feels like they have been gone forever


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Behold the king
The king of kings


30 minutes later

Up next is the Usos vs the Miz and Damian Mizdow


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Hopefully this raw can live up to last weeks episode. Although I highly doubt we will see Sting this far from Mania. He will probably show up the Raw after 'fast lane'.
> 
> I'm hoping for Orton tonight.


Mate what happened to the Dee's last thursday? What a fucking shambles they were. :crying:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Supposedly there are balloons and stuff all in line for a celebration, any chance at all Seth cashes in tonight? Authority help him for getting them back? I doubt it. But, I swear I'll mark out so hard if he does.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like Swagger had a match on Superstars.

All interest in this RAW just went out the window.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chrome said:


> "WAT DA HAYELL!!"


Ok, off-topic, but since you have the most off the wall avatars, where is that from?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Debating on whether or not to mute Raw tonight.


"$9.99" "vintage" "Twitter" "WWE Universe" "John" "The Authority" "Maggle" "Flyin' Usos" "Uso Crazy"

Key words in the muting process


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Debating on whether or not to mute Raw tonight.


*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW HERE WE GO! *


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Who's ready for some 2015 fuckery :cole


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

time for the 2015 fuckery :mark:


----------



## TheBeastLesnar (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Looks like Swagger had a match on Superstars.
> 
> All interest in this RAW just went out the window.


But look at the bright side booker is back on commentary and the authority are back plus the ascension


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Hopefully this raw can live up to last weeks episode. Although I highly doubt we will see Sting this far from Mania. He will probably show up the Raw after 'fast lane'.
> 
> I'm hoping for Orton tonight.


All I remember from last week's episode is "Jaahn, Jaahn" :rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan brought me back, WWE. Now give me a reason to stay.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Incoming 30 min HHH promo........


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TheBeastLesnar said:


> But look at the bright side booker is back on commentary and the authority are back plus the ascension


Booker can get annoying after a while, the Authority can fuck off forever, and everyone says the Ascension sucks.

Nah, this RAW will be trash.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ok, off-topic, but since you have the most off the wall avatars, where is that from?


I'll leave ya a comment on your wall about it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery begin


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Booker to be on commentary bama


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*INB4 "All hail. The king of kings."*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NCIS ends with a guy with a hole in his head. Perfect segway to Raw? Let's find out.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Can't wait for this promo. 34 days in the making now!


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I hate how we don't even get an entrance theme anymore for the actual show...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman Wins forever.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Here we go! 2015 the year of :bark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Let the #WWEFuckery begin












Lets hope Raw is booked like last week an not like it has been for the past 6 months


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

here we go! lol, bring it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, Rollins did tremendous last week :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BE A GOOD GUY, JAHN.

:rollins


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao at the piped in Cena cheers on that package*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So a 5 minute recap of last week, then a 30 minute Authority promo?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Here we go......
Authority to open I'm guessing.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is an awful actor. Jesus christ.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, a reminder of how shitty of a character Cena is. He has to actually think over whether to bring the Authority back or let them snap Edge's neck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That Cena cheer was edited.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Let the dumpster fire start.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Never forget dat ACTING! from Cena.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KakeRock said:


> Here we go! 2015 the year of :bark


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn it, he didn't say it. I knew it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why remove Seth Rollins' best line from the promo? "I'm gonna kill him anyway"


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuck I was hoping for a new theme...


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

20 min HHH promo coming up :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Uh, no death threats before 10PM I guess.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Lol, they cut out the "I'm gonna kill him anyway" part


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Random intro is random


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

They edited out _the line_


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The introduction is back? Well, it is that time of the year to start actually trying again.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KakeRock said:


> Here we go! 2015 the year of :bark


It's actually the year of the Goat :bryan2 literally


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

HOLY SHIT. Intros are back for Raw


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh wow, an opening montage!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*OMG NEW INTRO :mark:*


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

New intro, pity it's got the same shitty music.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Baby!! Its Heath Rollins.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

FUCK YEA PYRO!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit a RAW intro...its been YEARS! And pyro holy shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman replaces Cena on The Raw entrance :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

WTF RAW INTRO VIDEO!!!!!!? :mark:

PYRO!!!!?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Romans Reigns one of the first and the last imagine shown on the new opening LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Tag limit reached :kd can't make tags about Lana


Raw intro???


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Intro and Pyro?! This is a new episode, right?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Guess who closed the video package :cole


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Whoah an intro and pyro.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I can't even remember the last time we got the opening credits, and they really made Roman look strong.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Been a while since I've seen the proper music intro for RAW. Can't say I missed it.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The fuck, Intro and Pyro lol?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New beginning package, ending with Reigns

Yeh, we don't know for sure he is getting a rocket push :maury


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Reigns new Cena confirmed?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Reigns ending that intro. Not even mad. :draper2*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

An intro AND Pyrotechnics? What the fuck did they cut another 3 guys to make room for this in the budget?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

RAW intro & Pyro :mark:


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

RAW IS FUCKERY!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Vince wins in the lottery the pyros are back!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Darren Young?'


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

How many fucking times are they going to stick Reigns face in that new opening.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Darren Young's new look>


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Darren Young tired of looking like Cena.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Random Sin Cara :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sin Cara and Cena lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't they just replay Total Divas instead?

Sin Cara right in front:lmao


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

A wild black cena has appeared.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random Darren Young is random.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

can CM Punk come back yet?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, John Cena's half-brother Darren Young looks different now.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Time for another 20 minute Authority promo fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fireworks!!! Vince had a few cents left from the New Year's party to afford that


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Why remove Seth Rollins' best line from the promo? "I'm gonna kill him anyway"


probably because it neither scripted nor "PG" 

:mark: :rollins


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What in the hell is this...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Mizdow :duck


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Darren Young! :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Damn. Darren Young is looking good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Look at the Rampage Jackson look on Darren Young


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Darren Young with a beard


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

D.Young now looks like evil Cena.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

is that Neymar behind Cena?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

The authority is back and yet Cena is in start of the first raw of 2015

:fpalm


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> Whoah an intro and pyro.


I know, it's a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

dat go away heat for the Authority

"What" chants for Cena... :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

"Like a superman" :cena4


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Can't believe I'm saying this but after the seemingly new direction the writing was going in last week I'm kind of excited for the show tonight.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Boring Cena


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The Authority! :clap :clap :clap

:bow


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah Edge & Cena are friends. 

Does that make anyone else sick to their stomach.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He is apologizing for his push :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MATT HA....Oh that's Reigns.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

bow down


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Wow, haven't seen young in ages. Is Otunga there, too?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Back bitches :trips


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

shouldn't they just fire Cena, this shit makes no sense.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes Their back!!!!!!! OMG marking out the Authority


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:supercena


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns being the last guy at the end of the RAW intro = Yet another sign that his impending mega-push is coming closer to fruition. 

Hory shet at Darren Young cameoing front and center alongside Cena. bama


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn its good to see them


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn Zack can't even be in the ring lol They gave Darren Young a better spot over Zack Ryder :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Adam Rose looks like Conchita Wurst :side:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

finally a RAW intro, is that Darren Young. 

Too bad they brought back 2013-2014's bosses.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Behold the king lol! :heyman6


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BOW DOWN TO THE KING :trips5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

20 minute Triple H promos back.

:rollins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So why doesn't cena just go wreck HHH and Rollins in hulk mode...?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I missed H. Steph McMan can fuck off.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I bow down to Steph's titties.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm just confused why Cena was allowed to bring them back when Ziggler won the damn match for his team at Survivor Series. It should be Ziggler's option.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

We know Cole. Shut up.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Seeing Jack in the ring with the rest of the roster :woah fuck he's huge.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL At Steph/HHH interrupting Cena.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

John Cena cannot create exposition in the same way that Morgan Freeman can


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHH in prime troll mode.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

The fuck is Matt Hardy doing in the ring.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Did Steph fall headfirst into a giant spiderweb?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Im kind of hoping Triple H just fires some people in this promo.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I've missed Steph's tits. Guess I should thank Cena for that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why did they have to have Raw in Corpus Christi? They suck.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank god that Cole told us which one was which. I would've never been able to tell


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Two bad dresses in a row for Steph.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

McMahon-Hemsley Variety Hour is back on air!!!!


2013, 2014, 2015 same shit. now with a RAW intro!


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Having the whole roster out there like thaf really exposes how devoid of star power it really is.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

JhnCna619 said:


> I'm just confused why Cena was allowed to bring them back when Ziggler won the damn match for his team at Survivor Series. It should be Ziggler's option.


Cause it's John Cena dammit and only he can have storylines


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Steph has a decent looking dress tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Did Steph fall headfirst into a giant spiderweb?


She was walking into spiderwebs did you leave a message so she can call you back


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Thank God Steph is back :mark:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Alright, this is the WWE's chance to convince me to care. You got 3 hours boys.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I came at the right time I see :banderas

Authority :clap


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Sting tonight?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Steph looks like an Oreo cookie in that dress.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I was beggingfor them to come back


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I was, I love the Authority.

Triple H best on the roster.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

fuck I missed trips :maury


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I was begging for the authority to come back :cry


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*It's THE VIGILANTE STING, Trips.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"I'm John Cena and this is me expressing sadness! Let me take my cap off, rub my head, talking low, and look at the camera! That acting range!" :cena4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No mention of Ziggler, it's all Sting.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Fucking hell triple h and steph are so shit on the mic, same goes for cena.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Pyrotechnics to start the show. Hey I'm kind of excited.


Cena and the authority in the opening segment. Not too excited anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:rollins

:clap


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph rocking the legs daaamn.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I love Rollins such a cunt


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They really hot shot storylines now don't they.... it was a month and yet they talk like it was a year of hell without the Authority.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

GOAT Seth Rollins :banderas :rollins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Ho Ho Hogan best segment in 4 years.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Seth getting a titty hug from Steph. Color me jealous.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Steph wearing those frak me boots...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Seth The Killer is here


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rollinsrollins:rollins
rollinsrollins:rollins
rollinsrollins:rollins
rollinsrollins:rollins
rollinsrollins:rollins


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The trolling is back!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rollins huge smile is so fucking funny.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Let's go Rollins, Cena Sucks!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seth has the best heel laugh :lmao

He's just the best.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Gloves on his pants?

Oh soooooo lame.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Meh, I actually like the authority. 


Some very lickable boots on Steph. :yum:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Steph looks like an Oreo cookie in that dress.


Which is fitting, considering she's always looked tasty as fuck. :yum:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How did Rollins sell out when he was already with the Authority


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DEM BOOTS, STEPH!!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> Seth getting a titty hug from Steph. Color me jealous.



I would so sell out for that to :banderas


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

DA MAN! :rollins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KingLobos said:


> Gloves on his pants?
> 
> Oh soooooo lame.


Was busy back stage setting up sting's harness.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Rollins the GOAT heel


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Steph is just too sweet :yum:


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Steph is looking hot


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

Rollins can't draw.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Unbelievable TV time for New Day and Fandango


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Steph admittedly looks good in those boots.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssss


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

i see PAIGE. Nothing matters


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

WTF is the point in that?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

dat triple threat thoooo


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats Seth


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

fuck yeah!


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Gotta give credit to Steph. She is getting soooooo good at playing heel.

Also, Triple H has a point. I probably prefer The Authority over Ho Ho Hogan and The Anonymous Raw GM.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Interesting..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ruh Roh


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeeesssss!!!! Rollins in the main event baby


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Reigns taking the belt from Rollins at WM31?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:Jordan

Shiiiiiiiiiiiit, didn't see that coming. :wtf


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Triple threat :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WHAT?!!!! :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, a triple threat?


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Seth is doing good, 2015 going to be his year.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy Crap triple threat


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

triple threat makes the match so much better


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yessss!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins' reaction

:lmao


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Holy shit, now I'm really looking forward to the Rumble!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit. Seth taking the pin to make Cena look strong. fpalm


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow the title match is going to be a triple threat!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god, Seth :lmao
:rollins


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*HOLY SHIIIIIT!!!!!!!!! TRIPLE THREAT :mark: *


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That match is now watchable for me.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Holy shit now they might have Seth as champion at Mania :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Rollins' reaction... :lol

That man is a great heel.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh boy well Brock ain't winning it seems


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

He in the title match , should not have the briefcase anymore


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cenas winning at the rumble. This way lesnar doesn't have to eat the pin. Seth will.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

The authority is annoying, and Seth is turning annoying too, i hate it.

But at least they are getting heat


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Seth/Brock/Cena?

Did I hear that right?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins vs Brock

Oh shit.....is this for Cena to pin Rollins for the win? :cena4


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

It's so Brock doesn't have to take the pin


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Cena wins, Rollins cashes in.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth to cash in on himself.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh fuck that


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THE AUTHORITY IS GOAT!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the triple threat match... 99% sure Seth cashes in on Cena after Cena wins..


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

So I guess that's why there are balloons in the rafters...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

John Cena heel turn incoming


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Every night is John Cena appreciation night :cole :cena2


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Steph and HHH are so good that they completely suck the air out of the building and it just puts all the shitty charisma standing in the ring to shame


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao John Cena Appreciation Night? Isn't that every night?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Adding Rollins is good. I take it this won't count as his cash in though hopefully.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow. Congrats to Seth, I hope he wins. It's time for some fresh new talent to hold the World title.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

John Cena Appreciation Night? Hasn't that been every RAW since mid-2005? :cena3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao gotta protect Cena again from taking a pin from Lesnar


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lesnar/Cena/Rollins

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Isn't every night John Cena appreciation night though?

:vince$


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Seth taking the pin to protect Cena, Anyone else surprised


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

John Cena appreciation night :heston

Why does the rest of the roster care? :heston


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

New Day in those russian jumpsuits...


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Willing to bet, Cena pins Rollins, Lesnar goes apeshit and destroys Cena, Seth cashes in.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"John, I know you're conflicted, or at least you're pretending to be." BLESS

Also, The Authority are down for confirming that John Cena is the true villain of this story.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd in COrpus is rather Quiet :lol

As for the triple threat....looks like Rollins wins the title from Lesnar?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The Authority... emasculating the entire roster since 2013.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena wins, Rollins cashes in, Roman wins the rumble, Ambrose somehow gets into the title match at WM.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Brock losing at the Rumble.

Brock to face Rock guaranteed.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rollins selling for Brock Lesnar's offense. That Brock/Seth alliance going after Cena A pissed off Brock Lesnar going after Seth Rollins in a receipt for that curb stomp. That uneasy alliance with Heyman, Seth, Authority and Brock. . Well shit, this could be a hell of an interesting situation and match. HYPED


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

bad newssssssssss


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for completely ignoring Ziggler beating you at SS.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh shit!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This dead crowd. Embarrassing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Ziggler's punishment for his tweet starts now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well opening match should be good.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Are Gold & Stardust wearing masks? Looking weird. More than usual, I mean.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Barrett vs. Ziggler!!!

YES!


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ziggler vs BNB for the IC Title

Oh snap!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes! Get the strap back where it belongs


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

BNB


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bad News vs Ziggler


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BNB v Ziggler!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ZIGGLER VS BARRETT FINNA BE AN AMAZING MATCH


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ziggler vs BNB :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, BNB getting his IC championship back. I'm cool with that.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Fuck, I have missed the Authority!!


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Barrett vs Ziggler to start. God bless the Authority!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

No Jerry!!!

YES!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Please o please let Barrett win the title back.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

BNB vs Ziggler... :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Wasn't BNB supposed to be a face now? Ah fuck it, whatever. WWE needs new top heels anyway.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

New Day look like such geeks in the blue


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

BNB :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Seth/Cena/Brock, Ziggler/Barrett IC match.

Gotta give props to WWE those are two pretty good matches.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh man that should of been the Wrestemania match for the IC title

But i'm still hyped for it


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good god Cole, what the hell are you wearing?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

triple threat hug

:trips2 loves :rollins like a son!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Yay, no King!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This crowd is terrible.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait Rollins vs Reigns at WM 31?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao gotta protect Cena again from taking a pin from Lesnar


Yep :frown2:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Not anal bleeding :lawler


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOLLINS EXPRESSIONS ARE PRICELESS :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if this could be the hee...hee.....heel turn of Cena?


Nah.... :Vince


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BOOKAH....


AWWWWWWWWWWWWW HERE.WE

GO!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

No Jerry Lawler! thank god this Raw just instantly got a little better.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

bnb and ziggs sweet,

also fire king and keep booker!


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Booker T commentating in place of Lawler, it's already a step up.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Guh, I like BNB but if he wins, his reign will go no where.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

If Cena doesn't turn heel then he's dumb as fuck.

And Dolph:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Christ another Reigns/Show match

unkout


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Roman Reigns vs. Big Show"

What did we do to deserve this? Again?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Please oh please let BNB win this...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh Shucky Ducky!!! It's Book Man


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

No Lawler on commentary tonight! :mark:

Still got Cole there though


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

REIGNS BIG SHOW.... NO AGAIN!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please tell me this is going to be the last Ambrose/Wyatt match.


----------



## merlinthecat (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't think anyone was expecting that


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Cenas winning at the rumble. This way lesnar doesn't have to eat the pin. Seth will.


exactly. 

it now seems like bryan vs cena will headline mania, and cena might just turn heel at that event.

reigns can face lesnar that way without the title on the line.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Booker on commentary :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Dat Manziel burial... :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"This card is more loaded than Johnny Manziel on a weekend!"

:lmao Shut the fuck up, Bradshaw.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This dead crowd. Embarrassing.


Just a terrible crowd. The show literally just began and they're already practically dead fpalm, absolutely embarrassing.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

BNB better win


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oh lawd, please don't bury Ryback already *


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

AMBROSE NOW'S YOUR CHANCE TO GET BACK ON TRACK! RUN OVER WYATT WITH THAT AMBULANCE :ambrose


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Haha anyone notice when Trips said New Era....The New Days faces xD


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This Raw's shaping up to be pretty good. BNB vs Ziggler for the IC title. :banderas


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Seriously, i hate the fucking athority, fuck off with this shit, kept Rollins away from this two.

But at least we have the triple threat. :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Reigns vs Big Show. A New Year's treat for us :side:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*First RAW of the year starts off with a bang. Brand new match between Barrett and Ziggler. I was ready to throw some shit if he said Rollins.*


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok adam rose you're supposed to be a heel quit it with the lollipp.

Also the triple threat would be more exciting if we didn't know that there's no way in hell that Seth would actually win that match since he has the case.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Rollins acting like he just got a pony has just given me life lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> exactly.
> 
> it now seems like bryan vs cena will headline mania, and cena might just turn heel at that event.
> 
> reigns can face lesnar that way without the title on the line.


Bryan wins, Cena turns heel and Roman takes over as the new face of the company. :mark:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know about this, if Barrett wins he'll be a 5 time IC title champion but then he's stuck with the belt, however the belt is currently only one of two belts represented on the roster and Ziggler is kind of hot so it means a bit more than previous, however I don't think he will win it and in doing so means he'll drop down the card a bit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck, Cena might win belt at Rumble.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I have no doubt this will be Barrett's 9956th IC Title reign that will go nowhere, and they're just gonna kill all the prestige Ziggler has brought to the title recently.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

VForViper said:


> If Cena doesn't turn heel then he's dumb as fuck.
> 
> And Dolph:


What's your view of how Cena should turn heel with this triple threat match?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If Reigns goes over at WM31 and gets over with the women and children, they might finally turn cena.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

LMAO JBL attacking Manziel. And KING BOOKAH on commentary!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Big Mistakes in 2015

- Bringing The Authority back (which makes the Sting/Ziggler Angle look completely unimportant)
- Not letting Barrett be a Face. Just as Cesaro, the crowd want to cheer him.
- Giving Ziggler/Barrett, Rollins/Ryback, Rollins/Reigns away for free with no build.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SVETV988_fan said:


> exactly.
> 
> it now seems like bryan vs cena will headline mania, and cena might just turn heel at that event.
> 
> reigns can face lesnar that way without the title on the line.


I guess I would be ok with this, and then Rollins can finish up with Ambrose with the briefcase still intact, but I still really wanna see Bryan/Brock .


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SVETV988_fan said:


> exactly.
> 
> it now seems like bryan vs cena will headline mania, and cena might just turn heel at that event.
> 
> reigns can face lesnar that way without the title on the line.


Cena's not turning heel. Plus there's the chance that Rollins attacks Cena after the match and wins the title anyway with the MITB case.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Rollins vs Bryan @ Mania for the title plz
Reigns vs Lesnar can still happen to give Reigns dat streak rub
Everyone's happy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Just a terrible crowd. The show literally just began and they're already practically dead fpalm, absolutely embarrassing.


So Cena said the whole roster was out there. I did not see Bryan. Wonder if he stays gone 'til Rumble?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Please tell me this is going to be the last Ambrose/Wyatt match.


:maury when they did a promo for the ambulance match and the cameras took us out back to the ambulance which then let out a big long honk before the siren came on


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns/Show

:jordan4

Yikes.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Knows Nothing said:


> *Oh lawd, please don't bury Ryback already *


Stooges will interfere


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"Ahhhhh Shucky Ducky Quack QUACK " :booklel


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

JBL with a golden joke there breaking out the shovel on Johnny Football


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SVETV988_fan said:


> exactly.
> 
> it now seems like bryan vs cena will headline mania, and cena might just turn heel at that event.
> 
> reigns can face lesnar that way without the title on the line.


Face Bryan vs Heel Cena would be so damn epic.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Someone screencap Gold & Stardust from that segment. Those had to be Spaceballs-quality stunt doubles.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Pls win BNB.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, who is this?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Cesaro will interfere with this match.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ziggler dropping the title here.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hope the title changes hands here. But it probably won't.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dolph...please do something with your hair...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Give :rollins strap.

Bryan vs Rollins in Iron man match at Mania.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

cmon barrett for the title. fuck off zigs.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ziggler looks more and more like Billy Gunn every week.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Well Ambrose / Wyatt are 2-2, so this might as well be their last one.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy fuck BNB looking ripped like a motherfucker.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eden :kobe4


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

who the fuck is this


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God, not the shrieking announcer...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler is damn over


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Eden is the Raw ring announcer now?

Great to look at, but not a great ring announcer


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns/Show
> 
> :jordan4
> 
> Yikes.


MOTN.



Match Of The Nevershouldhappen.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Ziggler better lose


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

The silence from this crowd is deafening.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

DAYAM. That chick looks stickable.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Is it just me or does Eden have a really robotic voice?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns/Show
> 
> :jordan4
> 
> Yikes.


I wonder who's getting buried underneath the announce table tonight. :jordan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eden is in my fave five/


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Con27 said:


> Adding Rollins is good. *I take it this won't count as his cash in though hopefully*.


Of course not.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Wow, who is this?


Cody Rhodes wife


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So Eden is the Raw ring announcer now?
> 
> Great to look at, but not a great ring announcer


Bring back Chimel.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

What a shitty crowd.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler differs in location. One week it's Cleveland OH then it's Hollywod FL


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Dat Eden.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The announcer's voice doesn't make me feel the bad ass action of a wrestling match, which means she is perfect for shitty WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> exactly.
> 
> it now seems like bryan vs cena will headline mania, and cena might just turn heel at that event.
> 
> reigns can face lesnar that way without the title on the line.


or they do Cena vs Reigns for the title *Pukes*
And that leaves DB vs Lesnar at WM


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*If Ziggs drops the title and it means he will move up to greater things, then I'm fine with this...*


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn this crowd sucks.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> I guess I would be ok with this, and then Rollins can finish up with Ambrose with the briefcase still intact, but I still really wanna see Bryan/Brock .


me too 



KuritaDavion said:


> Cena's not turning heel. Plus there's the chance that Rollins attacks Cena after the match and wins the title anyway with the MITB case.


it's been 10 years. if he doesn't turn now, he never will.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

These two had one hell of a tv match back in... I think it was June?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

This is the worst crowd of all time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Bring back Chimel.


Bring back Fink


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Bring back Chimel.



I actually think Byron Saxton would be a very good ring announcer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Ziggler differs in location. One week it's Cleveland OH then it's Hollywod FL


To be fair, its Hollywood is where he lives now and he is FROM Cleveland. Its like with Jericho how when he was a face he was from the US and when he was a heel he was from CA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like another lousy crowd again.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Why wouldn't they put this match on the Royal Rumble? Why waste it on Raw? A match like this would make me want to pay for it, but it seems like their going down the WCW route, and just putting these matches on free tv, well cable.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I love the name Bad News Barrett better than Wade Barrett. 

Stop saying Wade Booker!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This crowd is horrible


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Booker bigging up Barrett.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Booker burying BNB :booklel


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Big Mistakes in 2015
> 
> - Bringing The Authority back (which makes the Sting/Ziggler Angle look completely unimportant)
> - Not letting Barrett be a Face. Just as Cesaro, the crowd want to cheer him.
> - Giving Ziggler/Barrett, Rollins/Ryback, Rollins/Reigns away for free with no build.


Ziggler/Barrett and Rollins/Ryback are hardly big money matches are they? Perfect for television. I'd expect Reigns and Rollins to be worth a long feud so agree on that but have they worked a match in 2015?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Looks like another lousy crowd again.


Yep.fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MutableEarth said:


> The silence from this crowd is deafening.


Whats that, sorry I couldnt hear you over all those pins dropping


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

huh?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> or they do Cena vs Reigns for the title *Pukes*
> And that leaves DB vs Lesnar at WM


at least i'd get to see the bryan vs lesnar match, it just wouldn't be the same without the title tho.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Yup. Ziggles retains.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Barrett is gonna take it at RR.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Well this was bullshit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> This is the worst crowd of all time.


Where are they at tonight?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Eh what a short arse match guessing they have a match at the rumble


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad New cameback losing already


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Seriously?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The one time there should be DQ...


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, I was wrong. Bad news jobber lives!


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Wut da hael


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like this. BNB heeling it up. 

Setting up a real feud with Dolph for PPV.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought Dolph was losing for sure.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, didn't expect that to happen


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank god, Ziggy retained.

This feud outta be good though.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok so I guess they are feuding now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, that was a lame finish. WWE sure does love dem rollup finishes.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ziggler beat Barrett. Barrett kills Dolph after the match.

Nobody wins. Nobody gets over.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SVETV988_fan said:


> me too
> 
> 
> 
> it's been 10 years. if he doesn't turn now, he never will.


Well they don't know if Reigns can take over, they don't want Bryan and there's no one else right now so I think he says like he is.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I just tuned in right now cause I read that Booker was on commentary (srs).


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Had to establish Barrett as a heel, obviously, after going over Cesaro last week.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Belt getting vacated to Barrett


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

ruderick said:


> Ziggler/Barrett and Rollins/Ryback are hardly big money matches are they? Perfect for television. I'd expect Reigns and Rollins to be worth a long feud so agree on that but have they worked a match in 2015?


One IC champion who never lost the champion but had to vacate the title due to injury, and the current IC champion that should be meant for a PPV or the WWE Network. 

Similar to that of the Razor Ramon and Sean Michaels IC ladder match wasn't given away on Monday Night Raw it was on a PPV.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

good to see heel Barrett back


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ziggler over Barrett. Barrett beats down Ziggler.

So both guys look week in their own way, so neither get more over. Typical WWE Booking.

"Ziggler is making Barrett look strong here..." - Vince


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well they don't know if Reigns can take over, they don't want Bryan and there's no one else right now so I think he says like he is.


i'd like to think that they're not stupid enough to think that cena on top for another 5 years will work. at least as a heel it would make it feel new.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Love this Barrett :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Barrett seems to be in great shape


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Rowan and Ryback, Ziggler saved both of your jobs at Survivor Series, go out there and help the man, dammit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gonna restart it I'm guessing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*3 minute match that leads to a heel turn and assault? Welcome back Russo :russo*


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow I was wrong Ziggler beat him. But bravo for allowing a heel to be a heel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Remember when I said BNB babyface confirmed, last week... Yeah, scratch that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Barrett comes back strong with a win over Cesaro, which unfortunately put a stinker on Cesaro's nice promo. And then BNB himself gets chumped out during his second match back (and in a title match no less), although it led to Ziggler looking strong in the process as the defending champion.

Edit: Nevermind. Kane actually proved himself useful for the first time in a whole year and renewed my faith in Barrett's return.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Any chance Barrett is working for the Authority?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What did Dolph tweet this time?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corporate Kane!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is going on for too long. 

Oh fuck. Who invited him?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Useless referee is useless


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kane. Lol.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

BNB vs Ziggler at Royal Rumble?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lmaooo Kane.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"BNB is just having a little fun." :jbl


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BNB is making Dolph ZIggler look weak as fuck. 


Food for thought. 

When the The Rock was IC champion, battling Triple H / X-Pac, when Triple H lost he never got his ass beat by a sore loser Triple H.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh, Kane.

He ruins everything.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh Kane


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

WHAT


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome, literally awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ouch, poor Ziggles.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

WOW


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh shit, 

SWERVE

Russo is back


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Kane waiting for his cue.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm out.. if it's going to be this tired ass corrupt authority bullshit all night then I don't give a fuck.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well that's a twist.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler dropping the belt AGAIN after being beatdown


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Always liked Kane. He's cool.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

So the Authority is incompetent....

No surprise there.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

SO MUCH HEEL SHIT


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope BnB wins it now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and here we go with the WWFuckery again


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*NOWWWW!*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane troll'n :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kane you're a few minutes late to interfere in the match


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

ok i can fuck wit dat


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Ha ha. Kane outta nowhere!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Did someone miss the music cue?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> What's your view of how Cena should turn heel with this triple threat match?


I don't care how he does it, he just should.

And :ti Who wrote tonight's show? They need a raise.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Oh shit,
> 
> SWERVE
> 
> Russo is back


:lol


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oooh Ziggler getting screwed now


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol random Kane. Crowd shit. :cena4 about to bring up his title count. 

Way to show up New Japan. :vince3


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What a clusterfuck of a segment. 

Also fuck off Kane.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Barrett bringing back Wasteland as his finisher?

Please no.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cole botched. Lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wasteland is the worst fucking finisher ever.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol 1-1


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I know he's been gone but get the names right Cole.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wasteland dick wod *facepalm*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

.... Another Barrett IC Title reign where nothing happens and the belt yet again becomes meaningless.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

lol winds of chain? Fail Cole


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"Will it?"
:heston


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cole can't even get BNB's move right :booklel


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ziggler to get announced as number 1 entry in the rumble after this match or will that he reserved for Bryan?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Winds of Change is the Black Hole Slam, Cole.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Authority returns=Ziggler IMMEDIATELY gets fucked again :ti*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Not a bad twist there making it 2-out-of-3 falls. For a second there, I thought they were just gonna let Ziggler walk away with the belt.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Barrett is a 4x IC Champ and I can't remember a single one of his reigns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane, you're not gonna hear me say this much but THANK YOU.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sting inc again to save Ziggler?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Wasteland is the worst fucking finisher ever.


I take the Wasteland and raise you the "AA"

:cena5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

27 minutes in.
Fuckery.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol fucking commercial break after 2 falls in a 3 fall bout.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> .... Another Barrett IC Title reign where nothing happens and the belt yet again becomes meaningless.


It's a common trend with Barrett isn't it?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Why are they playing Barretts music?

Why doesnt he just pin Ziggler again?????


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KANE! Electrifying that crowd. This show is losing me so far.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well, they're definitely back. Ziggler going to get robbed lol.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Yea, super ziggler's definitely defending his title now.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kane coming out to make the match 2 out of 3 falls match.:russo Great call and for lord sakes. Cole calling Wasteland the Winds Of Change.fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hopefully BNB takes as a heel the roster is in desperate of some credible heels


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone else notice that Darren Young has changed his look? Much better


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't like this. Thought we would get a fresh match but no. Same shit with Harper/Ziggler.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Xiao said:


> Why are they playing Barretts music?
> 
> Why doesnt he just pin Ziggler again?????


Ziggler has to be able to get up, can't start on your back.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I take the Wasteland and raise you the "AA"
> 
> :cena5


Il take your AA and raise you again hogans leg drop


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> .... Another Barrett IC Title reign where nothing happens and the belt yet again becomes meaningless.


Without the world title on tv , The IC belt should be more important


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

In other unrelated news, I'm looking at WWE's facebook and apaprently Nikki and Brie are the best of friends now.


So what the fuck was the point of their storyline? :confused


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

WWE finally giving us some midcard feuds. In the next few weeks they gotta cut some promos

2015 might be the new golden year of rasslin :vince3


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

super Ziggler to show up now.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Super ziggler coming up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cole can never call moves right. He called a Punk kick to Del Rio at MITB '11 a "right hand."


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Barrett comes back and deliberately injures Ziggler :barrett


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xiao said:


> Why are they playing Barretts music?
> 
> Why doesnt he just pin Ziggler again?????


Because Ziggler has to get back to his feet before the match can start


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Seriously though guys that was a great swerve, I thought it was just going to be a roll up, and barrett destroys him to start a feud.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Without the world title on tv , The IC belt should be more important


It should be. I think the Title has regained some prestige and looked important while Ziggler has held it, but as history has shown, Barrett's booking with the IC Title is utter shit.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RAW IS HEEL :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a bad feeling Ziggler is going to go super, and Barrett will look terrible at the end of this.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> Ziggler has to be able to get up, can't start on your back.


Except if your a Diva. That's how you start out.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I swear to god if super Ziggler wins this

I will turn this shit off


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh and I guess we know the answer to:

If Kane was going to get his Director of Ops position back


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This crowd :fpalm


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Lmao you could hear the ref tell Ziggler to say yes.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Cody Rhodes wife


whew


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

fucccck


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett never wins matches when he uses Wasteland, only the Bullhammer wins.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This title's not gonna change hands. Ziggles is gonna rise above hate and win.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Ziggler bs recovery incoming....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Wonder why no one calls out ziggler for being more superman than cena.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

This should be on a PPV not a free Monday Night Raw match. Either way these are my favorite two wrestlers currently and this is something i would have paid for, but at least I get it for free.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> It should be. I think the Title has *regained some prestige and looked important while Ziggler has held it*, but as history has shown, Barrett's booking with the IC Title is utter shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolph drops the title tonight to Barrett. Dolph goes on to win the rumble... Hmm. It's a long shot, but that would be crazy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

VForViper said:


> In other unrelated news, I'm looking at WWE's facebook and apaprently Nikki and Brie are the best of friends now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To bore us all and make us change the channel. :draper2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

How nice of Wade to use the Dragon Balls to bring the Wasteland back to life. :I



Jack Thwagger said:


> Any chance Barrett is working for the Authority?


It's a new year, so new members to freshen The Authority is fine by me.

Especially since Barrett could use the push upon his return and being their pied piper of bad news = Best for business. :barrett


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

VForViper said:


> So what the fuck was the point of their storyline? :confused


the point is that there is no point. the only continuity i've seen from the WWE in the last three years was showing cena mocking ryback in 2013 when they were building up this year's survivor series ppv.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

SuperZigman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

VRsick said:


> Wonder why no one calls out ziggler for being more superman than cena.


Because Ziggler jobs in most of his matches where as Cena always wins


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WWE needs to seriously start blacklisting the South. This crowd sucks BALLS.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

So every good raw will have a shit crowd now?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This ppv momentum is nice.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

KingLobos said:


> I swear to god if * super Ziggler* wins this
> 
> I will turn this shit off


Seriously? The guy is thrown a bone to win Survivor Series and he's SUPER Ziggler all of a sudden when he comes back in another match?

GTFO.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Did he just say Prescott England?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> whew


Think she found the cosmic key?


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

VForViper said:


> In other unrelated news, I'm looking at WWE's facebook and apaprently Nikki and Brie are the best of friends now.
> 
> 
> So what the fuck was the point of their storyline? :confused


its wwe, where nothing is no point to anything.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, they're going the Super Dolph route again, i was hoping he'd drop the title, so he could move up the card.

And it's Preston Cole, not Prescott


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

VRsick said:


> Wonder why no one calls out ziggler for being more superman than cena.


Cena been doing it for years.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hey guys, remember that promo where Barrett mocked The Authority's removal and talked about a new era? 
*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> WWE needs to seriously start blacklisting the South. This crowd sucks BALLS.


Agreed. And the south used to be about 10x rowdier than the north back in the NWA/territory days. Damn shame.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

boooooooooooooooooooring


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Someone should gif that Kane face.

Looked like he was taking a shit.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane just want to interfere in this match so badly


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If Barrett doesn't win this after that beat down it won't make Barrett look good.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm guessing if Ziggles does win it's going to be 3 out of 5 falls. :/


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

VRsick said:


> Wonder why no one calls out ziggler for being more superman than cena.


Because unlike Cena, he's a legitimate underdog and doesn't no sell every damn thing.

Hope that quenches your curiosity.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> Did he just say Prescott England?


Indeed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ziggler got a decent reaction from this morgue. Good for him.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

If ziggler goes super ziggler and wins this match I want people to defend this shit.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Well Kane is definately going to interfere then.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Dolph's a singlet away from becoming Curt Hennig


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

CoverD said:


> Seriously? The guy is throne a bone to win Survivor Series and he's SUPER Ziggler all of a sudden when he comes back in another match?
> 
> GTFO.


Indeed, typical overreaction you get from some people on here.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Knock his fucking head off!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Hey guys, remember that promo where Barrett mocked The Authority's removal and talked about a new era?
> *



Hey that's my gif :lol

Also why is Booker so interested that Ziggler should be in the back taking a shower?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

At least they have woken up the crowd


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Kane just want to interfere in this match so badly


:HA so true


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Ziggler got a decent reaction from this morgue. Good for him.


if he wins, we just might get some rigor mortis.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Zigs has been getting booked like a gawd since SS.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Winds of Change? That's the name of a finisher? 

Sounds like when you walk past the airport bathroom and someone just did a diaper change.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

THE TITLE CHANGES HANDS!!! :mark:


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

JUSTICE :dance


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes!!!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Best for business


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Good match there.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lame


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

BNB is in the house.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

new year same old bullshit raw


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuck yes it's BNB season bitch :dance


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

complete fucking bullshit


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Agreed. And the south used to be about 10x rowdier than the north back in the NWA/territory days. Damn shame.


Remember the south was NWA/WCW country not WWE territory.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That bullhammer completely missed.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Instead of the Authority, wouldn't you Steph & HHH fans rather have 

Shawn Michaels back in control as Commissioner HBK. 

If I had to sum the best leaders of RAW through the years. 

HBK and Eric Bischoff are my top list.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ada boy kane.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane couldn't hold it


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Good thing they kept wade heel I don't think I'd be able to take him serious as a face.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ziggler getting a push?


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

WHY?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

dat new IC champion... :mark:


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

Ziggler wins Rumble


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The bullhammer is godly, looks devastating.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Meh


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

New champ


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God fucking damnit. And the IC Title is back to being less relevant than the Divas Title.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Way to get BNBs hometown right the time Cole


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

And now it's time for Barrett's once a year IC title reign!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

I predict the IC title will change hands 300 times in 2015.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

5 time 5 time 5 time 5 time 5 time


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

5 time champ until he gets hurt again


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

oh look Ziggler lost. Super Ziggler lasted what? 2 months?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:barrett

Plz stay healthy this time around Barrett.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ziggler's winning the Rumble.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Gotta say, Ziggler sold that Bull hammer elbow like a pro.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Newwwwwwww Intercontinental Champion!!!! Wade Barrett!!!!!!!!!!!:mark::mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

That background celebration :duck


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"So Dolph, who do you want to win the Rumble again?" :vince3


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

So Barrett playing face last week was just so Cesaro could get squashed? Good to know..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

5-TIME IC CHAMP! Very bittersweet to see one of my favorites lose his title to another of my favorites, but I'll live.

And as weird as this sounds, did anybody else notice that Ziggler's boots are identical to the ones worn by Trent Barreta since The Dudebusters split?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I love Wade Barrett, but ugh, I am so not looking forward to another mediocre IC reign...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I expected Ziggler to come back and win the last fall. 

But then I remembered "Oh yeah, he's not Cena, so the booking of him taking a massive beating will actually have consequences and make sense". lol.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Man they really made Ziggler look strong in this match. Hope they book Barrett right through and don't make him irrelevant again


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

5 Timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Vintage Kane.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Kane is such a beast!

Absolutely love him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why do they keep giving this guy the IC title? He's had like 80,000 reigns with it and they all sucked and went nowhere.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey, it's Kurt Angle.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BTW, now Ziggler can go after the main heavyweight title. 


Wait is Kurt Angle back?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

good to see kurt angle again...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ANGLE!!! :mark:


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

FUCK OFF CENA!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*KURT ANGLE :mark: :mark:*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Miss Kurt in WWE


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is fucking awful always has been.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Cena video packages? The Authority's trolling has reached God-tier levels!


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Well at least the match was booked the right way. BNB won it by using heel tactics. Ziggler looked strong, got up from two Wastelands and dodged a Bullhammer the first time.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

That's quite a start to Raw. Can't get much better.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sick of Super Ziggler losing matches, worse than Cena for this Superman stuff, look at him lying on the floor after another defeat, overpushed superman just like Juan.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Isn't every night John Cena appreciation night in this fucking company? The product couldn't revolve around him any more.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Hey guys, remember that promo where Barrett mocked The Authority's removal and talked about a new era?
> *


:lmao


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Barrett's in the authority? I'm moderately pleased.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Raw is Cena clips :cena4


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

But isn't every Monday Cena Appreciation Night?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ABA!!!! :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

From that handshake with The Undertaker. 


The 5 knuckle shuffle was born. :cena3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Angle :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A nice reminder than Cena was hand picked to be "the guy" from the very beginning.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Say what you want about the authority, but the way every storyline is connected through them is great and something we havent seen for years. I love it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Cena's "I will never eash this hand again" face :lol*


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Ziggler will definitely be the final four at the Rumble. 

Also Cena appreciation night? Oy.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

As long as they don't do shit like having swagger man handle him or have Big Show throw people at him Barrett should be protected a bit more this time round.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Of course they wouldn't show that Angle beat him that night.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

BNB won, and rightfully so.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

America can confuse me at times.. Some places crowds are so damn terrible its insane, why would you not get involved >.<. It is the first match for Christ sake and a good one at that. This show no matter how good it might be is going to be a loooong one.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:banderas:

Thank You 
authority for this night


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> A nice reminder than Cena was hand picked to be "the guy" from the very beginning.


Just like Reigns is now


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Isn't every night John Cena appreciation night in this fucking company? The product couldn't revolve around him anymore.


Trying to make you feel like a heel turn is coming


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Frico said:


> Ziggler will definitely be the final four at the Rumble.


And then probably won't get a Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I wasn't following the product at the time, but you can at least understand why the company liked Cena so much. Handsome. Athletic. Strong.

The funny thing is... everything i've read was they were about a second away from releasing him until Stephanie talked them out of it. Then he connected with his rapper gimmick and the rest is history.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:wow

They showed Taker as his Big Evil character. I thought they tried to avoid that on the live shows.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Authority trolling casuals and smarks at the same time with Cena Appreciation Night.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

If I was just tuning and and didn't know it was sarcastic, seeing that "John Cena Appreciation Night" thing would have made me puke and tune out.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

What potato state is this RAW in?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> BTW, now Ziggler can go after the main heavyweight title.


How many times have people assumed that only to get disappointed?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Id be shocked if Ziggler doesn't turn heel soon. Everytime cena does something it winds up screwing over Dolph lolz.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> From that handshake with The Undertaker.
> 
> 
> The 5 knuckle shuffle was born. :cena3


I don't know why i'm laughing so hard at this :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Chrome said:


> :wow
> 
> They showed Taker as his Big Evil character. I thought they tried to avoid that on the live shows.


Why would they? I havn't heard they they were avoiding it.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

ctorresc04 said:


> Well at least the match was booked the right way. BNB won it by using heel tactics. Ziggler looked strong, got up from two Wastelands and dodged a Bullhammer the first time.


Exactly! BNB was rolling pretty effectively with the strap prior to his injury, so no complaints here.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

That segment makes me sad. I miss Kurt in the WWE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

John Cena Appreciation Night? About to win the belt again at Rumble?

Bruce Blitz is must watch tonight!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I love that they are back and they are trolling us with Cena appreciation night lol, it's hilarious.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Authority gonna help Cena win the title at the Rumble


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Arcade said:


> The Authority trolling casuals and smarks at the same time with Cena Appreciation Night.


Yep. But in the end, it's WWE that's going to get the big "fuck you" when Cena retires and they are fucked.

:hbk1


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I wasn't following the product at the time, but you can at least understand why the company liked Cena so much. *Handsome.* Athletic. Strong.
> 
> The funny thing is... everything i've read was they were about a second away from releasing him until Stephanie talked them out of it. Then he connected with his rapper gimmick and the rest is history.


What?

He looks like a fucking down syndrome steroid freak.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> God why do they keep giving this guy the IC title? He's had like 80,000 reigns with it and they all sucked and went nowhere.


His last reign was going great until the injury. If he can get back the momentum he had, it'll all be good. And if he's going to have anything to with The Authority, the reign should be his most relevant yet. 

Really good match between the two. Not as good as their matches last year, but YES, BNB IS IC CHAMPION AGAIN! :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bad News. Barett wins. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Arthurgos said:


> America can confuse me at times.. Some places crowds are so damn terrible its insane, why would you not get involved >.<. It is the first match for Christ sake and a good one at that. This show no matter how good it might be is going to be a loooong one.


Because it's full of kids and women who are there to see Cena and him alone. Everyone else is the supporting act. WWE have conditioned them to be this way, so that's why they're so fucking shitty.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

MOTY coming up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big Show vs Reigns :ti

Because it was amazing the last time. Fuck outta here.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

reigns vs show infront of this crowd :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> Why would they? I havn't heard they they were avoiding it.


They usually try to protect his character by avoiding it. I don't think Vince was a fan of Taker's ABA gimmick.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> What?
> 
> He looks like a fucking down syndrome steroid freak.


That's not what most women think, I can assure you.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL another Reigns vs Show


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Trying to make you feel like a heel turn is coming



Yep, but of course they won't follow through. And some lame pep talk promo will eventuate.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. But in the end, it's WWE that's going to get the big "fuck you" when Cena retires and they are fucked.
> 
> :hbk1


That is why they are grooming Reigns now.

UGH


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can Reigns face Michael Cole and we get Big Show on commentary instead?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Big show vs the talentless fuck? fpalm

Why WWE!!!?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol he's not 500 pounds no more.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Chrome said:


> WWE needs to seriously start blacklisting the South. This crowd sucks BALLS.


I tried, I'm sorry :cry

I'll just have to go travel if they stop coming to the south


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Move over Okada and Tanahashi, Roman Reigns and Big Show match of the year in January...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Il take your AA and raise you again hogans leg drop


I take your Hogan leg drop and raise you Cena's "STF"

:cena4


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That is not a bird's eye view.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Growing rivalry" :cole

"The Juggernaut, Roman Reigns!" :cole


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Chrome said:


> They usually try to protect his character by avoiding it. I don't think Vince was a fan of Taker's ABA gimmick.


Interesting, I didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Do we really need this match AGAIN? I would rather watch Ambrose/Show again and again and AGAIN!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This so-called feud with a 7ft 2", near 43 year old Big Show. All to make Roman look strong :vince5


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, Bruce must be going nuts right now.

Honestly.. I don't care about Barrett winning the IC title again. The ship has sailed for Barrett. Too many injuries thats killed his pushes.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Uh oh..


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh god, they gave him a mic :doh


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Somebody should tell Reigns and Show that TLC was last month. 

Its too late to be having a feud about tables! lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is why they are grooming Reigns now.
> 
> UGH


He's not even going to be the "draw" that Cena is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Show vs Reigns has more chapters than War and Peace.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...dafug....


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:Jordan


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Reigns trolling lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns promo! :reigns


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jesus this is actually worse than cena


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

SMFH


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I wasn't following the product at the time, but you can at least understand why the company liked Cena so much. Handsome. Athletic. Strong.
> 
> The funny thing is... everything i've read was they were about a second away from releasing him until Stephanie talked them out of it. Then he connected with his rapper gimmick and the rest is history.


He was hot stuff when he debuted but don't like today's coverage fool you. 

Cena wasn't the only fresh face. 

Randy Orton was one, that Harvard Grad Christopher Nowinski was another, Brock Lesnar, and Batista, they were all fresh. 

The Harvard guy got career ending injury. 
Brock Lesnar went to the NFL
Batista and Randy got lumped on RAW under Triple H"s wing. 
and Cena got lucky on Smackdown when older guys running either quit, got fired, or died.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

loool


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh lord, who gave him this material fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is he describing superman?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns is going to get a nice pop tonight. Haters be jealous


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Super Reigns...holy shit, they're doing it...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Reigns trying to cut dat Cena promo... :lol

And the women pop huge!

I'll give him credit. He was a lot more relaxed and natural there. Better!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So Big Show is facing John Cena?


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

This Roman promo is cringeworthy at best.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is horrrrrrrrrible


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Renee just start talking slower, just so Reigns doesnt sound awkward when he cuts his slow promo.


OMG WTF is up with this terrible promo LMFAO
This loser is the next face of the company


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This promo is...no, honey, you're trying, but...not quite there.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seriously, a "Superman" promo. unkout


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What



the 



Fuck



was 



that?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

whats wrong with this guy


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Roman, babe. Oh my god.

THIS IS IT. THIS IS THE OFFICIAL WORST PROMO OF HIS CAREER.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beleee dat


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This guy sucks.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Superman Reigns 

WTF is wrong with WWE when developing characters.

Create someone COOL for fucks sake.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Shit promo.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

OMFG Reigns is so horrible on the mic LMAO. 

PLS take the mic away from him.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wyatt time.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Reigns is so fucking bad....


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

God, I'm sorry I like Reigns but that promo was awful. He seemed uncomfortable delivering it.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Reigns marks gonna be cumming over that average promo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What....in....the actual.....fuck.....?

Uh....um.

That's the future, y'all!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Not bad Roman. Not bad. *golf clap*


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> That's not what most women think, I can assure you.


This, I mean I don't get why women think he's attractive either but he appeared on some British tv show last year and the girl i was with said 'Oh that's what John Cena looks like? I'm gonna have to start watching wrestling!'.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Reigns is getting worse and worse week by week, it's hilarious.

edit : someone please make a gif of that "BANG !" moment, it was so bad it made me uncomfortable.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Is Reigns trolling us?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that degla.. declaration was weird


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

LOL, who needs SuperCena when you got SuperReigns! 

Can't believe they give Reigns a Superman promo...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

They had him cut a superman promo for reals

LOL


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Reigns just literally described himself as Superman.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Suddenly, thousands of panties became wet. And everyone else rolled their eyes.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Reigns, you need to stop talking. STOP IT!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

RR is corny as fuck.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I think i'm going to be sick.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God the feud that will not die.. Not only do they have ppvs matches they also have a match on ever weekly wwe show, on main event they'll probably be in a strap match and on Smackdown they'll have a 2x4 on a pole match. God can they just have a 1 on 1 match with no weapons for once? They're both good wrestlers they don't need weapons in every match.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

he looks so stupid pretending his hand is a gun or something...


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh shittttt, my dawg :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

oof. That wasnt good. Did get like two girls to cheer tho...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns in the sky with diamonds. Fucking stoned.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambulance match

:ti


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Bray's new year's resolution should have been to trim that goddamn beard.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

damn roman with that lethal go to sleep.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

good talk roan


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Dat Reigns promo fpalm


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Reigns with a rock like promo.. he getting there


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Sound effects!" - :reigns


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was probably Reigns' best promo yet.







Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey where did this whole criminal father thing stem from? I kinda missed that bit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bray looks like he's at Snoop's house.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FINALLY REIGNS CUT A SEMI-DECENT-GOOD PROMO :mark: KEEP PRACTICING FAM!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol roman just cant act natural and be interesting at the same time


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Who the fuck is giving Reigns this awful material for his promos?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I actually liked that promo. Don't hate. :side:*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That Reigns promo :lmao At least it was kind of amusing as opposed to being completely dull.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Roman, babe. Oh my god.
> 
> THIS IS IT. THIS IS THE OFFICIAL WORST PROMO OF HIS CAREER.


Must've missed his TLC "promo".


----------



## Captain Crosscheck (Jul 7, 2014)

Been unwatchable so far. Same garbage as before the Authority was taken out of power. Can't hit the forward button fast enough.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Go from a Reigns to a Wyatt promo. :lol


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

get this douche bag off the mic. ut reigns and the bearded fatboy.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

What are Bray and Dean even fighting about?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yay this feud is still going on...


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Roman promo followed by a Bray promo to make him look even worse lol


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The difference Between a Reigns promo and Bray promo. FUCK.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Two promos in a row for those that complain the product is lacking promos.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

The guy hates it when he's compared to Cena then cuts a Superman promo and his new shirt looks like to be "Cena-fied" as well. 

Hilarious. :cena3


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i need a scott hall gif for that Wyatt promo lol 

soooooo scared lol.

also, Stardust just told Tom Phillips he ate his grandmother on the app ... lmfao :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> That was probably Reigns' best promo yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, people just don't want to accept that he's improving.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

On the app: The real Gold & Stardust. WHO WERE THOSE IMPOSTERS IN THE OPENING SEGMENT? 
EDIT: Apparently, the real ones, wearing cheap masks. Meta.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Roman Reigns fucking sucks, I don't if it's the writers or him & I don't care about "potential" - Reigns the character, at this moment is terrible. Sheesh


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This RAW is losing me.....


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Looks like they gave up on Reigns getting the adult crowd


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Not a fan of Reigns but WWE always give him awful material to work with.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> What are Bray and Dean even fighting about?


The brass ring


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> I agree, people just don't want to accept that he's improving.


Gee you seem unbiased.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Pow! Boom! Smash!......Belee Dat" - :reigns


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

And you know what you can expect from me when Show/Reigns comes on CLICK turn the channel. In all seriousness, whoever is writing these Roman Reigns promos with corny shit like old school Supes refrences and punks like "make it Reign in this bitch" while advising Reigns to do the hand cocking, that person needs to be reprimanded my goodness. When a guy doesn't have natural talking ability ie: Reigns, you don't give him these types of scripts, especially when you are trying to convey that man as a badass and the future of the franchise.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it weird that I am more excited for Aztec Warfare than I am for the Royal Rumble?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Bullydully said:


> The difference Between a Reigns promo and Bray promo. FUCK.


Yea...they pretty much buried Reigns' promo by having Bray's back to back.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel bad for Renee.

That pity smile of hers didn't make Reigns look strong.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe Reigns being so bad it's bad can actually be funny.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose and Wyatt have had match after match and I still have no idea what they're fighting about.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Everyone is working with bad material these days, tbh.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Lucha Underground looks COOL, it looks HIP, it looks edgy.

Why the fuck can't RAW look like that


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seriously, WWE, I am trying to like Reigns, I really am, but my god you are not making it easy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Is Samoan Silky's gimmick that he's bad at everything but still wins for lulz? Or is that just reality?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

i cant remember why wyatt and amborse are even feuding.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I would rather listen to a masked Kane promo with his neck voice box than listen to Reigns...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

here comes demolition 2.0


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> That pity smile of hers didn't make Reigns look strong.



we-wish-her-the-best-in-her-future-endeavors.jpg


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh god, these geeks.

:ti

unkout


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I keep thinking that pick scrape is "This Fire Burns." Then the Ascension shows up.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ascension time


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess with the Ascension's titantron they're trying to hypnotize people into liking them.



It isn't working.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Look its the road warrior wannabes.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh here come these boring ass demolition wannabes. Get these bitches off my tv id rather watch New Day


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ascension :mark: :mark:*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I've said it numerous times: Cena had the rapper gimmick and he was legitimately entertaining prior to becoming top dog, but Roman hasn't done shit worthwhile by himself unlike Cena. 

This just isn't gonna work out.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I was kind of expecting that after the Shield breakup, Reigns would be a better talker than Rollins by now, boy was i wrong...


And here come the unloved stepchildren of LOD and Demolition


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I like Ascensions intro, it's all gonna be downhill from there sadly.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

look at these fucking guys


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> That was probably Reigns' best promo yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely disagree. Hes had better.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck this. I'm watching Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like the Ascension


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This dude looks like Vampiro


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Everyone is working with bad material these days, tbh.


Still very few sound as fucking stupid as Roman.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh fuck, I hear the illuminati black helicopters out my window.


----------



## BoothBayBruce (Apr 28, 2013)

where a konnors eyebrows lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Gee you seem unbiased.


No, it just seems that a lot of people insist on disliking him no matter what. Is he perfect? No, but that promo is better than what we've been getting. If he and Big Show can put on a good match, that can only mean good thing.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh god the ascension's got a mic


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

First comment and its the same as last week. This crowd fn blows hard.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Demolition reference! Hell yeah!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry but these guys are fucking horrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, they're letting them talk? Why?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Road Warriors wannabee's hahahaha


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

this isn't 1993 fpalm


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh God this is terrible


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A ha.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

None of these kids know who the Ascension are talking about.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh great here they go naming the teams they're copying off of like retards. If it isn't obvious enough already they gotta point it out.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I like this.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, this is a pretty terrible promo so far. The crowd is not impressed by the Ascension.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Christ almighty that intro gave me a seizure. Oh good idea give them a live microphone.

Good things always happen..


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Close your mouth Conor before you swallow a fly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Developmental Demolition!!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

lol, the Ascension :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

hahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Dear god :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess these guys are heels.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao JBL spitting truth.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is fucking terrible.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

garbage, complete garbage


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Well yea you'll destroy them now since they're old.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this the WWE trolling us for making fun at the accession being demotion or LOD/RW wannabees LOL

BTW did they bring back jobbers LOL


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Addressing the elephant in the room right off the bat. Don't know how that will play out.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

There's even local jobbers! Holy flashback episode of Raw tonight, Batman!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy crap, local jobbers!


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

huh, only 2 tag teams mentioned? lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol JBl just buried Ascension. Heel on heel violence.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I want to see Old Age Outlaws feud with these guys

It will be just like the 1997 again, with the LOD vs NAO feud.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol @ WWE acknowledging the Road Warriors comparisons.

So this was done on purpose :lol

Wow :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jobbers :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A legit squash match on Raw?!?!? I like it!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jobber team again? fpalm


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

I love the Ascension.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

WTF


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

..... and they're back to doing the same jobber squashing shit from NXT


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

They look like extras from the porno version of Mad Max.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Their opponents :lol


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

Fpalm JBL burying the Ascencion lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ascension just officially buried by commentary fpalm


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Well At least Reigns didn't have the worst promo of the night.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Are they fighting a midget? *


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Are those actual jobbers???


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Welp they're ruined gg wp.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Who is the other team.......:lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

this is officially the worst raw I have ever seen so far.
Reigns promo was just awful and now this ascension rubbish
the whole show stinks


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Way to put them over, commentary.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

good to see local jobbers used again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The burial of the Ascension by JBL and Booker! :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Who the hell are these nut jobs? 











































Not the Ascension :troll


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'these guys couldn't carry the road warriors bags'

Buried straigh away. :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Has a local competitor ever kicked out?

That poor other guy didn't even get any ring time. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty funny they have these guys mock LOD when these guys are the poor man's version of LOD. Irony.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

JBL Spot on lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Damn Ascension destroyed those jobbers in matter of seconds.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Look local jobbers for the midcard to beat up


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

look at this dudes tits lol

crowd could not give less of a fucking shit


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Which of these jobbers will be a future main-eventer, causing us to look back on this match we've long since forgotten?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol JBl just buried Ascension. Heel on heel violence.


JBL is fucking awful. He is not a heel, and people defend him and say he supports heels? LOL


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"OHHHHHHHHHH" what a shitty promo....Ascension are trash.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Huh what, did they just use actual jobbers? Maybe things have changed.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Can they call up Itami and Balor just so they can bury these geeks again


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Urgh man how does Vince expect them to have a chance doing shit like that >.<.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Why the fuck are they having jbl buried them


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

JBL just burying everyone in that segment lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Is there a reason why JBL isn't playing up the big heel tag team? Why he's instead doing the exact opposite?

What a cockshit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

JBL havig a funny night om commentary lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I never gave a toss about The Ascension in NXT and I care even less about them now.

The Road Warriors? Demolition? Please. The *Demolition entrance theme* is better than anything these two goobers can pull off.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Pretty funny they have these guys mock LOD when these guys are the poor man's version of LOD. Irony.


Agreed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So basically this segment was to establish that yeah, The Ascension ain't the Road Warriors. Hilarious.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Lana is so beautiful oh god.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol JBl just buried Ascension. Heel on heel violence.


And this is why the commentary is so terrible . JBL as the heel should be claiming they are better than demolition or the RWs.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Commentators are a joke, not the Ascension's biggest fans but burying them like that so early is a disgrace


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bit harsh to debut Adrian Neville like that.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Commentary already buried these dudes :ti


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Knows Nothing said:


> *Are they fighting a midget? *


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

JBL you're a heel announcer. You wanna act like a heel?


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Why the fuck did creative have to change their gimmick??? Why didn't they debut during the Uso's celebration instead??


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

As always, Rusev speaks sense.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is the fucking heel commentator (or any commentator for that matter) fucking burying the new heel tag team? WWE is so fucking stupid.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rusev ain't wrong with this promo. :jericho2 

Well until the Putin part.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

JBL's first words are to slam the Ascension... no wonder people can't get over.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Rusev with that American Accent!! There we go rip it up on the mic Rusev.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I turn back to a promo from the Ascension...... not sure which is worse, them winging that awful shit or a writer writing and thinking it was good. Oooo hello Lana. I'll stay for a moment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So wait, Jesus was born on a different date in Russia than he was in the U.S.?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

JBL is fucking terrible.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Lana and Rusev the highlights of RAW! SAVE US PUTIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Lana and Russev putting Putin over.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh no. OH NO! ROAN REIGNS


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The High King said:


> this is officially the worst raw I have ever seen so far.
> Reigns promo was just awful and now this ascension rubbish
> the whole show stinks


Did you even watch the Ziggler / BNB match? 

C'mon now, don't over-exaggerate.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*LANA :mark:
*


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What on earth was that? The Ascension are laughable.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey now Russev... We will poke our noses in anything we feel like..


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fuck, even Rusev's a better talker than Reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They used Austin's suggestion and used jobbers, against Ascension.

:austin


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Had to do the fucking lame ass shoulder pad gimmick. Couldn't just leave them be, no, had to throw in that tacky shit. 

Even though they're not the best in-ring, at least they were cool in NXT. All they needed was that symbolism/illuminati gimmick, that's it.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dean should have this song..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Not a very big pop for Reigns LOL

Just a few girlie cheers then it dies off fast


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol Putin is a boss.

Also, this crowd sucks.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

JBL, Booker T, and Michael Cole burying The Ascension?!?!?!

Was that Vince McMahon telling the broadcast team to bury them? I doubt Triple H approved of this.

I guess part of what will make The Ascension heels is that they only look "dominant" when facing jobber tag teams.

Still, I can't believe that even JBL showed disapproval of The Ascension.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Time for jbl to kiss some roman ass


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm amazed how far Rusev had come on the mic


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

You hear that pop for Roman Reigns?...No I didn't either.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Reigns crack me up whenever he talks. This match is gonna crack me up when he wrestles.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

How many faces does this jackass pull during an entrance?
We get it, you are pretty.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why is the fucking heel commentator (or any commentator for that matter) fucking burying the new heel tag team? WWE is so fucking stupid.


That line totally pissed me off, that's the problem with the commentary. They should let the Ascension beat the shit out of JBL, Instant heel heat


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes nice reaction for Regins woot woot


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The Ascension's promo was as bad as the one Reigns just had.

That's an incredible feat.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Booker should call up Stevie Ray and give these jokers a lesson in tag teams.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Nothing new with JBL burying heel talent. He did it in his Smackdown days. He buried Sylvan all the time


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Um does JBL know he's supposed to be the heel commentator? I don't like The Ascension but the entire commentary team shouldn't be against them, at least 1 commentator should always be on the side of one of the competitors. What sense does it make for all of them to bury the new heel tag team? Aren't they supposed to be trying to get these guys over?


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Big Show/Reigns next! 

MOTY in the making.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*changes channel* Fuck Big Show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A match that ill wanna forget is what JBL meant.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Time to skip Roman vs Big Show.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Purple Reigns sign. Lol, GOAT.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

That "excitement" over Reigns vs. Show is almost as forced as a Roman Reigns promo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Year, same middling reaction.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They always book the same guys wrestling each other. 

WWE is freaking WCW today.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Very high pitched pop for Reigns, great he's got the women and children on side, can they turn Cena heel now?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I always imagine Rusev picking up the mic and just cutting this amazing promo with a clean American Accent. I just wanna see it. Good short promo from him though.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

barnesk9 said:


> Why the fuck did creative have to change their gimmick??? Why didn't they debut during the Uso's celebration instead??


Simple answer if Vince. I hope they stay in NXT now or just slowly go back into there older gimmick while doing what they do now.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Reigns being over as fuck, yer. dat pop


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

such forced excitement from jbl.

i can just imagine vince screaming at him to hype this match up and bury anything else.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Ascension put themselves over on the mic






























Instantly buried on commentary


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sign in the crowd that says "Roman is the only Samoan I don't like. Believe Dat!"

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They haven't bothered to remix the song at all. Maybe his gimmick is a dumbfuck still in denial about the Shield breaking up.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Incoming MOTY candidate.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

In US you make Roman Reigns look strong.

In Soviet Russia you make Vladimir Putin look strong


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

mid-card feuds mid-card promos da fuck almost like they have realised they have more then 5 guys on their roster and they need to built as-well


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't even like the Ascension, but commentators should be putting over the product. Those fucking dweebs sitting there burying shit. 

Suzuki needs to bury his foot in their asses.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

PURPLE REIGNS


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

People upset at Ascension saying they are better than Road Warriors?

I think they just did their job correctly then :ti


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oops. Raw is adverts again I see lol. 

JBL ragging on the ascension was kinda funny


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

Well, The Ascension are done. Dead crowd + getting buried by the commentators :berried


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

It's Reigning it's boring the Big Show is boring.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

JBL trying to put himself over by being "funny" and burying talent.

This company is a joke.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> yes nice reaction for Regins woot woot


You call that nice LOL It was like a short girlie cheer then it died off.
A real reaction is what DB got last week

Reigns fans are so delusional


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> New Year, same middling reaction.


You're crazy, I saw at least half the crowd pop for him. Sorry they can't all be Daniel Bryan who gets reactions everywhere. :bryan2 Believe that!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

VForViper said:


> People upset at Ascension saying they are better than Road Warriors?
> 
> I think they just did their job correctly then :ti


People should be upset with JBL burying new talent


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Well Twitter's down so it's back to 1990s Bulletin Board technology tonight. If this place goes down it'll be back to Usenet.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> I always imagine Rusev picking up the mic and just cutting this amazing promo with a clean American Accent. I just wanna see it. Good short promo from him though.


He's been on the mic before and his accent is Bulgarian or whatever country he's from.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

VForViper said:


> People upset at Ascension saying they are better than Road Warriors?
> 
> I think they just did their job correctly then :ti


I don't think anyone's upset. It's just funny because these guys are so damn awful.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And we see more NXT talent now wishing they weren't called to the "main" roster. Can we just fire Vince's senile ass already?


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Another match for Reigns against a guy that can't work and carry him. This will be absolutely awful.

I'm hoping it will continue to expose him for what he is, exceptionally average. It's NOT too late to switch directions, Creative. I'm hoping I (along with roughly 60k others) won't have to boo this guy out of Levi's Stadium if he were to win the WHC at WM31.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I will say though. That Ascension promo made Reigns' look great.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Unless Ascension destroys the APA, there is no excuse for JBLs burial. Not one peep from the crowd either.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Is there a reason why JBL isn't playing up the big heel tag team? Why he's instead doing the exact opposite?
> 
> What a cockshit.


I think JBL and Booker T may have actually broken character and seemed legitimately offended about The Ascension making fun of LOD.

Road Warrior Hawk was probably a real life friend of theirs.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

VForViper said:


> People upset at Ascension saying they are better than Road Warriors?
> 
> I think they just did their job correctly then :ti


Cole and Booker are supposed to claim they are not because they are FACES but JBL is the HEEL commontatory and is supposed to back up what the heels say.
Heenan or Jesse Ventura would have talked about how much better the accension are over the RW or demolition because they were HEELS


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> yes nice reaction for Regins woot woot


Honestly, I don't really care to debate you about Reigns' pops, but I *do* have a question for you....

Do you happen turn the volume on the tv to 95 before Reigns comes out?


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeez Put Cena in the spotlight even more!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wish they'd stop calling Rusev undefeated, he's lost via DQ shit loads of times.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> 'these guys couldn't carry the road warriors bags'
> 
> Buried straigh away. :lmao


Way back when, when the Road Warriors debuted in WWE, Demolition, Crush in particular, said that the Legion of Doom were "Demolition ripoffs that needed their butts kicked" just before losing spectacularly to said ripoffs. Demolition were the ripoffs as everyone knew. 

Maybe they're doing a spin on that. I don't know. 

Big Slow vs "Not ready for primetime" Reigns(he will be some day, don't get me wrong)...who needs valium when you've got this match to put you to sleep?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

John Cena's career has been trash.

Wow he beat Bradshaw. Congratulations.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Um does JBL know he's supposed to be the heel commentator? I don't like The Ascension but the entire commentary team shouldn't be against them, at least 1 commentator should always be on the side of one of the competitors. What sense does it make for all of them to bury the new heel tag team? Aren't they supposed to be trying to get these guys over?


Well unless they told him to put over The Ascension he's going to say whatever. Bigger question is why bring up the Road Warriors in the first place because unless The Ascension become great you don't want to acknowledge that they're a broke-ass version of a great tag-team.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> People should be upset with JBL burying new talent


With the gimmicks they've been giving and the way the commentators talk about them it's like they're purposely being buried before they've even had a chance.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

So... No rap today?. . . ok


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

such a dark day when cena got that belt from jbl


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

VForViper said:


> People upset at Ascension saying they are better than Road Warriors?
> 
> I think they just did their job correctly then :ti


They never did there job right at all no one will take that seriously they even had JBL trash them and he is the damn Heel commentator or he is meant to be. On top of that they have gone from proper matches to facing randomers since Smackdown i suspect they will continue to get no reaction.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Reigns fans on here are officially the worst, delusional out the ass.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

I thiught it was meant to a fucking ironic appericiation night to dick around with cena, not turn into an actual proper one.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Kronke said:


> Another match for Reigns against a guy that can't work and carry him. This will be absolutely awful.
> 
> I'm hoping it will continue to expose him for what he is, exceptionally average. It's NOT too late to switch directions, Creative. I'm hoping I (along with roughly 60k others) won't have to boo this guy out of Levi's Stadium if he were to win the WHC at WM31.


they won't


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Did I miss something? Is there a reason they are showing old Cena stuff? I mean, I guess probably to try and get people to look and go "look look at how much fight he put up and how much he wins. LOVE HIM!"... but still, what the fuck is the point?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This so-called feud with a 7ft 2", near 43 year old Big Show. All to make Roman look strong :vince5


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao "Cena Appreciation Night". Fuck outta here. WWE would make Raw 3 hours of Cena highlights every week if they could.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

How are the fans supposed to buy into this team when your heel commentator doesn't ? Seriously wwe build up your teams for crying out loud.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

425? I thought Roman Reigns said he was 450?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is it wrong of me to actually want Reigns to pick up an injury so he misses the rumble match?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I think they brought up the road warriors etc so early to try to get people over it early, like they should of done with ryback and goldberg.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

5* star match incoming.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

For Cena it was 3 years to get in the main event for the belt

For Reigns not even a year.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Stupid


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee. I wonder who will win this one. 

:hmm:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Better spear than Reigns


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao "Cena Appreciation Night". Fuck outta here. WWE would make Raw 3 hours of Cena highlights every week if they could.


You realize that all this build up for that is going to lead to something mocking Cena later right? It's the authority.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I loved the Road Warriors but did Hawk ever sell for anyone? I remember he would get up first after taking finishers.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Big Show stole his finisher. SvR cheat mode engaged


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Finn Balor? What is with this weirdo with make-up!" :jbl

"Kevin Owens? Wasn't he on King of Queens?" :jbl

"Itami? Sorry, I don't speak Spanish!" :jbl


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

quieter than the last match. keep these two guys away from each other please.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I seriously hope Sami Zayne is kept in NXT until that senile old fucker either retires or dies. Triple H puts on these amazing shows down at NXT and gives all these young guys fantastic booking. Then they go to the main roster and their career's are put in the hands of a senile old man stuck in the 90's.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SkolVikings94 said:


> You realize that all this build up for that is going to lead to something mocking Cena later right? It's the authority.


Even if true, it's quite ridiculous. It's 2015, give someone else something, plz.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Finn Balor? What is with this weirdo with make-up!" :jbl
> 
> "Kevin Owens? Wasn't he on King of Queens?" :jbl
> 
> "Itami? Sorry, I don't speak Spanish!" :jbl


Yup.

Sad but that's exactly what I would expect out of that egomaniac.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Still a little pissed off at the Ascension burial. What are they suppose to do with what they've been given. I'm not even a big fan of them but they have been given shit and got shit because they were given shit.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> 5* star match incoming.


We're gonna need a whole new rating system for epic matches like these.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This match is much better than Tanahashi/okada


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

The Ascension did their job. Their promo made Roman Reigns' promo look good.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> *Minus* 5* star match incoming.


Fixed


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh you just wait Big show, superman incoming.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Show smack talking Reigns...

Awesome.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They should just give Reigns some blue contact lenses and he can be the shitty brother of Sub-Zero from Mortal Kombat. 

Call him Complete 0.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That knee to the face doesn't make Roman look strong at all.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

ZZZZZZZ


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

lot of rest moves for Roman so he wont get too gassed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There is an awkward silence right now. Oh its the Corpus Christi crowd.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nakamura/Ibushi has nothing on Reigns/Show......


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Even if true, it's quite ridiculous. It's 2015, give someone else something, plz.


You want a Reigns appreciation night instead? 'Cause they'll do it


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> I think they brought up the road warriors etc so early to try to get people over it early, like they should of done with ryback and goldberg.


You make a really good point actually. Last week people were chanting "LOD" when The Ascension was in the ring.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Toilet break.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

JBL saying stupid shit aside, Booker T is such a clear upgrade over Lawler.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Roman not looking strong unk2


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

People need to stop jumping to conclusions with the commentating. JBL is not going to bury any of the good NXT talent. The Ascension suck and even NXT die hards thought so. This is an exception.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The commentators need to give up hyping this match, we don't fucking like it!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Did I miss something? Is there a reason they are showing old Cena stuff? I mean, I guess probably to try and get people to look and go "look look at how much fight he put up and how much he wins. LOVE HIM!"... but still, what the fuck is the point?


Perfect way to promote the network to all the kids that watch for Cena nowadays, that's 10 years of shit some parent could sit their kid in front of to neglect and forget all about.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How to get the crowd going?
Bear hug.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The crowd is booing Big Show for being heel...I thought they were intelligent and were booing Reigns' performance.

Silly me...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This match is not making Roman look strong... C'mom show!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I would bury the crowd for being so quiet, but they got pretty loud for BNB vs Ziggler.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Imagine having a the Big Show doing the bearhug to you while he's sweating like mad, can't be nice.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Reigns lack of talent is astonishing.

This guy is gonna FAIL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BEARHUG!!! Bryan is :mark:ing right now.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

WORST FLYING CLOTHESLINE EVER

It looked like he gently touched Show's shoulder hahaha.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I didn't know wresting the Big Slow in midcard matches means Reigns is getting a "Superpush"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boos galore!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I fell asleep for a minute but was woken up by this horrible nightmare of ANOTHER Big Show/Reigns match

Oh wait unk2


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol are we watching a replay of their last match? That last spot looked exactly the same like before.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SP103 said:


> They should just give Reigns some blue contact lenses and he can be the shitty brother of Sub-Zero from Mortal Kombat.
> 
> Call him Complete 0.


:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Finn Balor? What is with this weirdo with make-up!" :jbl
> 
> "Kevin Owens? Wasn't he on King of Queens?" :jbl
> 
> "Itami? Sorry, I don't speak Spanish!" :jbl


Getting them over :HHH2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And mercifully, it's over.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Algernon said:


> People need to stop jumping to conclusions with the commentating. JBL is not going to bury any of the good NXT talent. The Ascension suck and even NXT die hards thought so. This is an exception.


Not true. I go to plenty of NXT shows. The NXT die hards LOVE The Ascension.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> We're gonna need a whole new rating system for epic matches like these.


How about a 5 ZZZZZs on the 1 to 5 Cure for Insomnia scale?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Okie doke.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> JBL saying stupid shit aside, Booker T is such a clear upgrade over Lawler.


Easily i used to think he was nor as good as JBL but they have like switched entirely simply because Booker doesn't ignore what is going on in the ring..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck it. Fuck everything.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WOW THAT MATCH MADE SO MUCH SENSE


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you Big Show


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

reigns vs Big Show at RR in a Steel Steps Match


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Book it! Reigns v Show in a Stairs match at RR


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Whoa, didnt see that coming...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MOTY Candidate right there. True "GEM."

:ti


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It's over, mercifully.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> JBL saying stupid shit aside, Booker T is such a clear upgrade over Lawler.


I've always liked Booker.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao "Cena Appreciation Night". Fuck outta here. WWE would make Raw 3 hours of Cena highlights every week if they could.


What you mean Raw ISNT a 3 hour cock suck of Cena every week?

*Looks surprised*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is like watching Wrestle Kingdom 9........if Vince booked it.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Second Steel Stairs Match for the no.30 spot at the Royal Rumble confirmed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

who is more gassed? Big Blow or Reigns?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i cannot wait for next week's stair match :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns comeback in 3...2...1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A fuckin' DQ. fpalm :drake1

Which means more Big Show/Reigns matches. :ugh2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't worry. They will have ANOTHER rematch. fplam


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

They're trying to get Reigns some sympathy, but that's much harder to do when you've been booked as an unstoppable badass for years.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A DQ finish. Why is this no surprise


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

God, I actually feel for Reigns, he's being put into shitty matches. Big Show is a loser.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I would kill to see HHH make a match for RR. Big Show vs Roman just imagine the reaction to the fact that could mean none of those two are in the Rumble !


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ok....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was a chore.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

roan da goat, move over hogan.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

judging by the crowd, i'd say this were a low midcard guy - not the future face of it all


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns brought back the spear although it look like a tackle. 



Well its the Big Slow!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

PLEASE have Reigns vs Show in Philly at Rumble!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

0 fucks given about Reigns.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol those stairs just laying on Show :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

In Vince's sick mind he actually believes fans care about Big Show. 

He has always loved that fat piece of shit for some reason.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> They should just give Reigns some blue contact lenses and he can be the shitty brother of Sub-Zero from Mortal Kombat.
> 
> Call him Complete 0.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

DQ finish, so another fucking rematch. Seriously? fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> JBL saying stupid shit aside, Booker T is such a clear upgrade over Lawler.


Agreed. Booker T actually pays attention to what's going on in matches unlike Lawler.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hoorah!!! A DQ ending. This means the feud will continue to NEXT WEEK!!!!! 



Booker T :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao At that India shout out


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arthurgos said:


> I would kill to see HHH make a match for RR. Big Show vs Roman just imagine the reaction to the fact that could mean none of those two are in the Rumble !



But Reigns already dick.....declared for the Rumble match :jericho2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Fucking hell we need Orton back to perk up this endless trainwreck


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

On shit, India get Raw now, means Cena's going to win even more than normal


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

I only got to see the end but Reigns is moderately over at best judging the crowd reaction.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I bet India is proud they can now watch Raw live. Shame the only notable Indian wrestler (Khali) was released


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Booker makes me lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:rollins reaction will never get old.

The best :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If I had to wake up to this crap I'd slit my wrists with the Cheerio's boxtop.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

Next Week, for the first time ever, Roman Reigns vs Big Show in a best of 7 falls match! Only on RAW!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> God, I actually feel for Reigns, he's being put into shitty matches. Big Show is a loser.


This is Vince why would they put him in a match that could bring forth the best in him when he can take out Giants and Monsters!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I bet Triple H just cringes when he sees Vince turn his great NXT talent into cartoon characters and bury them. Its like writing a brilliant movie script and then the director gets a hold of it and has it re written and turned into a shitty movie.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wouldn't mind Booker and JBL as a temporary RAW Commentary without Cole and Lawler


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Even your corporate shill announcers could not give a damn about that perfunctory booking.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

ctorresc04 said:


> Not true. I go to plenty of NXT shows. The NXT die hards LOVE The Ascension.


Well the die hards love almost everybody down there but lets face it, they are not very well liked among the NXT crowd in this forum.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Khali push incoming


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I know how WWE thinks...

This booking Reigns has been getting lately makes me think it's *more* likely he wins the Rumble, not less.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Philly crowd with Reigns/Show match will be glorious! :banderas


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

SP103 said:


> They should just give Reigns some blue contact lenses and he can be the shitty brother of Sub-Zero from Mortal Kombat.
> 
> Call him Complete 0.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

rollins reaction to his main event spot is just too good. hes is just the man.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Geez, last week was better.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

DudeLove669 said:


> I only got to see the end but Reigns is moderately over at best judging the crowd reaction.


it was a shitty reaction, but a GOAT reaction from this crowd's standards.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I've noticed in recent months how Cole says, for example, the Royal Rumble "event" or TLC "Pay per view". A way of talking down to the viewing audience


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Better promo tonight for Reigns but that match wasn't too hot. Roman needs to send a thank you card to Daniel Bryan's doctor. Saved DB's neck and Reign's ass with the same procedure.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

WHY CAN'T REIGNS JUST WIN CLEAN??? You want to build this guy up to beat Brock, but he only ever wins by DQ. If he is the next "man", then why are they so worried about protecting Big Show?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Hes over alright :vince5


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> In Vince's sick mind he actually believes fans care about Big Show.
> 
> He has always loved that fat piece of shit for some reason.



*Current Champions*

Brock Lesnar (WWE)
Bobby Roode (TNA)
Rob Conway (NWA)
Jay Briscoe (ROH)
Joe Doering (AJPW)
Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW)
Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I bet Triple H just cringes when he sees Vince turn his great NXT grown talent into cartoon characters and bury them.


Guarantees.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hammertron said:


> rollins reaction to his main event spot is just too good. hes is just the man.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Algernon said:


> Well the die hards love almost everybody down there but lets face it, they are not very well liked among the NXT crowd in this forum.


Yeah not really there are a ton of talent that do not stick that go back and get a new gimmick of/when they do return. People enjoyed the Ascension in NXT because well simply like everyone who gets over down there they put on great matches showing great dominance.

They started losing the crowd because they went Heel when they lost the titles so people began booing them throughout there feud with the Lucha Dragons/Hideo and Balor.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> it was a shitty reaction, but a GOAT reaction from this crowd's standards.


Ziggler got a bigger reaction.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Geez, last week was better.


Can't have two good weeks in a row.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuckboy Buckethead Appreciation Night - Can't wait for Monday Night Blitz.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> Ziggler got a bigger reaction.


i was being sarcastic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Fuckboy Buckethead Appreciation Night - Can't wait for Monday Night Blitz.


yeah i honestly look forward to his reviews more than Raw.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Up next: Cena's girlfriend vs. Nattie's husband's wife.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thursday! LoL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That crackhead with charisma coming out of the ass :ambrose


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Smackdown moving to Thursdays :vince$


:HA


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Gah this feud is sooo boring.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Algernon said:


> Well the die hards love almost everybody down there but lets face it, they are not very well liked among the NXT crowd in this forum.


I don't get why they wouldn't be well liked. When they've gotten the chance to fight quality opponents (not jobbers), they've delivered in the ring. Maybe I just like them because they're a throwback tag team.

Not that it matters much, but they also happen to be really cool guys in real life.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


The original YES chant!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

natalya's entrance kills me everytime. i always think for a split second that bret is coming out


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, I'm surprised is not Paige vs Natalya.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE really needs to end this WCW match card style. 

Same people wrestling the same folks each week. 


This shit gets boring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


its nice to see Daniel Bryan so happy as a kid getting an N64


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Natalya vs Nikki Bella again.:fuckthis


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Christ Reigns followed by Bellacrap, with with no :fact at ringside 

WWE is really trying to get me to change the channel here


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

My lord.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, they go from a 5 ZZZZZ match to another 5 ZZZZZ match. I think this 'Cure for Insomnia" scale is going to work.

For the love of god, horny teens can't even stand seeing the bellas anymore. Get rid of them please?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So I guess Total Divas only matters when they mention it.....


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Something about Natalya looks... different, but I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ahhhhh there's boothing!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Paige is lovely


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

PAIGE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

ohh paige


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Ziggler got a bigger reaction.


True but even the reaction to him was poor to say the least you could see maybe two people cheering with the odd dudes trying to get a Dolph chant going. Lets face it this crowd is piss poor.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh my god Paige, i think she gets sexier every week.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paige is too good to be on Total Divas.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> *Current Champions*
> 
> Brock Lesnar (WWE)
> Bobby Roode (TNA)
> ...


Okay, and?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Paige!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Arthurgos said:


> I would kill to see HHH make a match for RR. Big Show vs Roman just imagine the reaction to the fact that could mean none of those two are in the Rumble !


:hmm:


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:haha Paige, give Nattie more brownies please.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And now they are going to incorporate crap from TD to

But at least Paige is actually on Raw


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I seriously hope Sami Zayne is kept in NXT until that senile old fucker either retires or dies. Triple H puts on these amazing shows down at NXT and gives all these young guys fantastic booking. Then they go to the main roster and their career's are put in the hands of a senile old man stuck in the *90's*.


Too kind. More like the 70's/80's.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

I love Paige. Another wrestler who is super cool in person too.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki has the best ass in the WWE


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Just made this :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

So wait is Paige face again?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random everything is random.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Okay, and?


You wanted to know who was the current NWA champion , There are all the current champions


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Paige is better than this.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Another rollup finish. :eyeroll


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)




----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol how she just casually kicked her ass and walked away


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dat superkick!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is Paige face?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Do they ever learn? Another rollup pin after a distraction, really? Fuck them.

Kinda sad this was the second best match tonight.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Who's house is it?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Total Divas, Total Divas

Nobody fucking cares except lame brain females.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

they really have no idea what to do with paige, do they?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

My lordddddd.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Did E and C really have control last week? It's the only explanation for the difference in show quality.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Nikki has the best ass in the WWE


EMMA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige is welcome in "my house" anytime she wants. Preferably the bedroom.

:hbk1


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Paige at least turned that from ZZZZZ to only ZZ. Pretty good to do that much to that yawnfest,eh?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Paige is better than this.


Are we talking about WWE RAW or Total Divas? LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paige is sexy as fuck. :durant3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shame the WWE doesn't let talent like Nattie, Paige, etc have good TV time. Shitty 2 minute matches with roll up finishes


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

how is anyone suppose to care bout this shit when they get 2 minutes of air time.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Who's house is it?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Something about Natalya looks... different, but I can't quite put my finger on it.


makeup


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose with the Moxley like promo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Random Paige face turn aige

And why can't Ambrose be like that all the time.


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

What a kick! Damn Paige!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Got damn.

Golden Arches hairline and all, I'd still wreck that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More goofy Ambrose :vince3


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Natalya and Paige together?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dean Ambroses promo is sponsored by the little pill that befriends the main anti-depressant pill.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dean bringing the Heat.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Ambrose what have they reduced you to?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well... at least Paige kicked ass and showed up everyone else there. That's a plus.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think I'll ever like Paige's "My House!" thing. She needs another catchphrase.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I love it when Paige screams "This is my house!". This girl needs to be champ again.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose backstage promos suppose to be the late 2010s version of Mankind vs Undertaker promos?


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Dean is gold


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Shame the WWE doesn't let talent like Nattie, Paige, etc have good TV time. Shitty 2 minute matches with roll up finishes


I try not to think about it, because every time I do, I get infuriated and then depressed.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Loved that Ambrose promo.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ambrose and Rollins should have taught Reigns how to cut a promo. Before they broke up.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

As others have said....

Divas in the WWE do have potential to put on great matches...but what do you do when you get only 2 minutes...


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol 6 minutes RAW 4 minutes commercial kinda boring


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Ambrose looks like the weird, older, coke-head version of Charlie Bucket from Willy Wonka.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

A 45 second match with a distraction finish and a roll up 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Garbage.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Well Twitter's down so it's back to 1990s Bulletin Board technology tonight. If this place goes down it'll be back to Usenet.

[Fake Edit: posted about twenty minutes later because my access _was_ down for this site too. Least my RAW feed's fine]


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I always enjoy how natural Ambrose appears in his promos.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Can't help but laugh when Paige yells " This is my house! " it's so cringe worthy it's amazing.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

omg Cesaro on The Miz' school of performance, I think he's going to hurt him lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Ambrose and Rollins should have taught Reigns how to cut a promo. Before they broke up.


That motherfucker had two years to learn to put together a passable sentence while being in a group with Ambrose. Rollins learned something. Reigns just brushed his hair.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

3 hours, have to book 45 second match :vince5


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Great promos from Ambrose and Wyatt tonight, actually getting me hyped for this match, somehow lol.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Paige is a real estate tycoon.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

PAAAAIIIIGGGGEEEE!!!!!...

I am so happy i cant even stand it!!!!


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

My Twitter account is working fine.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Paige is a goddess.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Ambrose still sounds really natural delivering his promos even with the scripted material. :toomanykobes


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I miss moments like this


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Allur said:


> Ambrose still sounds really natural delivering his promos even with the scripted material. :toomanykobes


IF only they would let him cut his own


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> I don't think I'll ever like Paige's "My House!" thing. She needs another catchphrase.



Apparently Paige still doesn't know that it is Run's house


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Rowan comes out to dead silence? I thought this crowd would be able to relate to him


----------



## AJOutlaw (Apr 9, 2013)

I really wish they'd let the divas have actual matches so they're not so much of an intermission break.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

antdvda said:


> Ambrose looks like the weird, older, coke-head version of Charlie Bucket from Willy Wonka.


He was snorting crushed up Everlasting gobstoppers


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Absolute silence for Rowan.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Rowen has cool music.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Erick Rowan with that Brian Christopher-like crowd reaction. :deandre


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Great promos from Ambrose and Wyatt tonight, actually getting me hyped for this match, somehow lol.


But is that really a surprise? lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No reaction for Rowan :booklel


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Rowan


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Is WWE so cheap it can't afford to give Rowan a brand new sheep mask?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Brie turned heel FOR NO RAISIN and now Paige has turned face FOR NO RAISIN.

Dear Vince and Dunn:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Booker T, ill give it to you in a minute, I'm just waiting for Vince to tell me what to say in my ear.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Absolute silence for Rowan.


Job well done by Big Show


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Roman sucks


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Why the fuck would you get tickets for RAW and be as quiet as this?


Rowan vs. Harper wasted on a random throwaway RAW, as well, ugh.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Why is this match happening?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

So is this the "We're not friends anymore" match?


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Erick Rowan vs Luke Harper

Another match that would have been better for PPV.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seriously, Harper v Rowan in a random Raw match with no build

:heston


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Rowan-Harper in a nothing match on Raw with no build-up?

Good job, WWE. Not.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why no pop? We gave him "Big Red" nickname damn it! Why you not cheer for that? :vince3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction for Harper, either.

:lmao

WWE ruining everyone.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Apparently Paige still doesn't know that it is Run's house


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

We're having a match between two former members of a dominant stable as a throwaway match on the show. 

Jesus fucking christ


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Allur said:


> Ambrose still sounds really natural delivering his promos even with the scripted material. :toomanykobes


Ambrose could cut a promo about a tree and it'd still be gold.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Rowan comes out to dead silence? I thought this crowd would be able to relate to him


They're in Texas, Rowan's more the Georgia deep woods hillbilly type.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

The good ol' days


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Is WWE so cheap it can't afford to give Rowan a brand new sheep mask?


That would be like giving Harper a clean shirt.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

That's a lot of sweat Luke.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

JJ


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

antdvda said:


> Ambrose looks like the weird, older, coke-head version of Charlie Bucket from Willy Wonka.


Man I'd pay a respectable price to see a fucked up 'Return to Oz' style spin off/sequel with Dean Ambrose playing exactly that.

"Kid, if you'd seen the things I'd seen YOU'D BE PRETTY MESSED UP TOO!"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF is this?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So Paige is a face now? Is she going for Big Spittle's turn record before she's even been on the main roster 3 years?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

J&J as special guest refs :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Another reason why WWE fucked up by breaking up the Wyatts.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Well at least they are targeting the rest of Team Cena


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I thought it was gonna be Wyatt, :lmao


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

The best thing on Raw: Luke Harper


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*What is this bullshit*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol 2 refs


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

J&J Security as referees?

Would have been more entertaining to see Bray Wyatt try to ref. I do find J&J Security hilarious though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Luke Harper in action? :mark: J&J Security as our special guest referees? Double :mark:



Simply Flawless said:


> Is WWE so cheap it can't afford to give Rowan a brand new sheep mask?


I like the tattered one because it references Rowan's time in the wilderness, much like Harper's stank-ass tank top. :draper2


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

what the fuck......


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Two guest referees? :lol

Recipe for pure fuckery.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

We know nothing bout these guys maggle!!!!

WELL THERE IS A FUCKING PROBLEM. WHY WOULD THE CROWD CARE OR CONNECT IF WE KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THEM IDIOT.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Why did they break up the Wyatts again?

Oh. That's right... no explanation.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe it's just me but there is FAR too much Authority fuff


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> No reaction for Harper, either.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> WWE ruining everyone.


At least it's Cena Appreciation Night though.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

J&J Security! :mark:


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

crowd is real into it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why'd they even breakup Rowan & Harper? They should have been a staple for the tag team division. Damn this company is stupid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

World's Best said:


> At least it's Cena Appreciation Night though.


Building for the future, bro.

:vince5


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The fuck is this?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

J & J :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

J&J are my favorites, give them the tag belts!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol so much fuckery


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

just when last week was so great we get this shit again


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Harper with a clean win


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

lol rowan, get outta here.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wyatts vs Ascension, but no.......


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That clothesline!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was exactly what I expected.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well that was a pointless match.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Τhe authority gets revenge on every member of team cena. Good continuity for once.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

HAHAHA JBL WITH THE NFL REFERENCE


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Fast Matches now? what is this? road to fast lane or what?


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

This show is so awful to me.. still ain't come down from Wrestle Kingdom 9 high.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Has Harper been wearing the same wife beater since he debuted?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This is going overboard. The Authority is making up for lost time.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well that was fucking ridiculous lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That refereeing was so biased. OMG poor Rowan :cry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a "match." :lol WWE off to a hot start with their great in ring "action."


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

My excitement for 2015 is already flat-lining.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

4 DUDs in a row, must be a record.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jamie Noble is strangely at home with the Wyatts.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How is quick matches entertainment, you WWE fucks?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

J and J. :mark:


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Well that was dumb even though Harper won


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

J&J Security should get a run as tag team champs!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow this show sucks so much dick.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Why the fuck would you get tickets for RAW and be as quiet as this?
> 
> 
> Rowan vs. Harper wasted on a random throwaway RAW, as well, ugh.


I'm still pissed that the RAW I went to didn't have Sting. 

it was the night right after Survivor Series. 


Had this been the Attitude Era or WCW's hey day. 

Undertaker debut with a new look at a PPV, Ultimate Warrior debuting in WCW, Sting returning in WCW, Kane debuting at a PPV. 

You could always bet on the next RAW / Nitro. The supernatural superstar would show up. 


Today WWE fans don't get that type of accommodation. Why? Because pro-wrestling is freaking dead.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The J&J finisher is nice.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Has Harper been wearing the same wife beater since he debuted?


and to think that shirt used to be white


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Another just because match when there should be a lot of reasons for having this match.
:vince


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I sure hope that big storyline kicks off tonight.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

All this Cena cock sucking is giving me a headache


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm guessing Ryback is getting screwed over next.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena is a twat: Then, Now, and Forever


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Was I supposed to remember Rowan was on team Cena? That's too much brain using for me Vince. :argh:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

All these fucking rematches. :drake1


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ctorresc04 said:


> J&J Security should get a run as tag team champs!


Is Mercury allowed to wrestle again properly?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey the beginning of the Cena Hate moment :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat dere discus lariatooo = Death. kada

And J&J Security now have a double team move? Tag Team Title run confirmed. :trips2


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Cena, Cena, Cena, cena....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

If these video packages are too somehow garner sympathy for :supercena it's not working


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

let's appreciate :banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE : "Just watch the end of Raw"


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Cena is a twat: Then, Now, and Forever


The day that cunt retires im having a big street party


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> All this Cena cock sucking is giving me a headache


"Give it a chance. It's really not that bad."

:vince5


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

yawn....same old boring, predictable, bullshit just a different week...and for christ sakes can someone put jbl's head through the announce table to shut him the hell up for a few mins


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Ryback to get beaten next.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> All this Cena cock sucking is giving me a headache


They're clearly doing it for a reason, be interesting to see what the payoff is


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dat dere discus lariatooo = Death. kada
> 
> And J&J Security now have a double team move? Tag Team Title run confirmed. :trips2


Hey, they're not the Ascension. Give them the belts.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> All this Cena cock sucking is giving me a headache


I bet Vince is feeling something in his other head :vince


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Dave Meltzer ‏@davemeltzerWON

You realize that if I used the treadmill each week only during the bad parts of Raw that I could challenge Dillashaw at 135.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

it's gonna be faces get destroyed for a couple of weeks.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What left on RAW tonight?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This Cena appreciation thing would be more impactful if hadn't been the theme of every Raw since 2005..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I was pretty optimistic back in '05/'06. I thought Cena, Angle, Batista, Edge, Christian and Orton would be this epic rotation of top talent, each getting a slice of the pie.

Instead it's just been Cena, Cena, Cena, Cena, Cena and Cena for the last _*10 fucking years.*_ It needs to end now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> They're clearly doing it for a reason, be interesting to see what the payoff is


Unless the Authority are gonna drop an anvil on Cena i'm kinda not really interested


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

sweeten16 said:


> it's gonna be faces get destroyed for a couple of weeks.


Maybe for months, until Wrestlemania when the faces get their payoff.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

suhoney24 said:


> yawn....same old boring, predictable, bullshit just a different week...and for christ sakes can someone put jbl's head through the announce table to shut him the hell up for a few mins


You cannot tell me that you predicted this double referee shit


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> I bet Vince is feeling something in his other head :vince


Let's just say both their heads are throbbing, brother.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> I bet Vince is feeling something in his other head :vince


Like this


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm now more certain than ever that The Authority will have a hand in the ending of the Main Event ... ambrose will kick up a stink with them again and they'll put him into the Rumble at #1 and then screwhim out of it like they did to Punk.

well that would be how it should go if they screw him tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> What left on RAW tonight?


Ambrose losing to a lamp.

Cena main event.

HHH and Steph smirk to end Raw.

Same ol'.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> This Cena appreciation thing would be more impactful if hadn't been the theme of every Raw since 2005..


And there are still people out there who are alright with it. It's like they're zombies or something.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena single handily made wrestling uncool. Congrats.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lesnar must feel deflated having to work again in less than 3 weeks time


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> All this Cena cock sucking is giving me a headache


Nikki's gotta have it like 10 times worse.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Fucking usos...


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Impact Wrestling. Wednesday Night! :dance


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Eater of Ratings :cena4


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> I bet Vince is feeling something in his other head :vince


Cranky Vince


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

YO WHY IS THIS RAW SO GOAT?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Lesnar must feel deflated having to work again in less than 3 weeks time


And against the same geek AGAIN.

:lmao

Don't blame Brock at all for leaving this clusterfuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So now also a Alicia Fox random heel turn? Or was she already heel?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alicia Fox back to being a heel again after two weeks :Jordan


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

And then on the 18th of January: 

"WWE Network release date in UK delayed until further notice. Sorry for any inconvenience."


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> The day that cunt retires im having a big street party


Do that and I will take a vacation, fly out to the UK and party with you guys.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Pop That Booty.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Cena single handily made wrestling uncool. Congrats.


This.

He wiped his ass with Austin and Rock's media revolution.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

When is Naomi gonna get her own music?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm so sick of these tag teams.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

NAOMI TAGGING WITH THE USOS BE STILL MY BEATING HEART :banderas


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Alisha Breaking Kayfabe


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ooh, when was the last time we had a mixed tag?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Alicia bout to go haywire


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Naomi & Alicia need to make an oreo out of me already.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there no time on Total Divas for this kind of riveting drama?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

usos once again 
:fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow that is awful acting by the Divas


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

EMMMAA!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucked Up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol stupid shit


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Total Diva feuds. :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A whole lot of no talent in that segment.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

So that's where the scream in Paige's theme came from.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Fox on the uppers again.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh god, just terrible.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i could only imagine how big and glorious Alicia Fox's tits are outside of those tight constricting tops wwe makes her wear.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fox :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So now also a Alicia Fox random heel turn? Or was she already heel?


She must be dating Big Show or something.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dear lord that was fucking weird and cringeworthy :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What's up with Alicia Fox's hair. It reminds me of the time when Molly Holly used to wear that wig after she got her head shaved.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good god those high pitched banshee screams...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Booker trying so hard not to laugh.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

go, leave ... seriously...


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha why would Cameron be checking up on Naomi?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

So dumb

Who watches that segment and thinks it's good?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Renee was all over Alicia's Tits


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Cameron didn't even give a fuck :maury


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cameron what the hell are you even doing?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> NAOMI TAGGING WITH THE USOS BE STILL MY BEATING HEART :banderas


Bout damn time. It's such an obvious pairing I could never understand why they took so long to put them together!

Also, Alicia randomly heel again :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Guess what. I DON'T CARE!

































































Also, Alicia heel turn #8383747376261


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait, so now is Cameron now in there helping Naomi?

The WWE really gives no fuck about the divas :maury


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Boy, that escalated quickly.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

She's a racist for throwing flour at a black person, amirite?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*THAT SCREAM. I'm so done :lel :sodone :sodone *


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Paige turns face, Alicia turns heel lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Hell In A Cell...Ambrose vs Rollins... the match that killed Ambrose's credibility.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Summer Rae shouldn't care about Naomi, but Cameron shouldn't fucking care AT ALL about Naomi.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

These video packages do a better job of building matches then months of WWE's terribly scripted interactions do.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> YO WHY IS THIS RAW SO GOAT?


Goneria Of All Time?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Haha why would Cameron be checking up on Naomi?


Same reason Brie is now a heel and cool with Nikki. Same reason Paige is now a face and teaming with Natty.

Stuff...just happens.

:vince


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WHY THE FUCK IS THERE A PROMO PACKAGE DURING A RAW

Good god this show sucks and is lazy


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Crazy Alicia is good Alicia.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So I guess we can add Alicia alongside Brie and Rosa on the "heel turn FROM OUTTA NOWHERE" list while Paige is on the face turn equivalent.

Oh well, at least Emma looked like an 11/10 in that segment. :done


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Naomi with that new Brazilian straight 26 inch sew in. YAAAAAAAAAAAAS.

Alicia with the same Janet Collection wig from the Beauty Supply Store from 3 years ago.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Naomi & Alicia need to make an oreo out of me already.


:vince2


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Creativity is really the big unknown in this company.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

i wonder if orton returns tonight or at royal rumble


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose feud. Most stupidest feud in WWE's history. 


Notice I said WWE ( I didn't say WWF).


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why was Cameron there helping Naomi? Don't those two not like each other now??


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The whole Divas division is booked so badly. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Emma be hot as fuck!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Darren Young is trending in the UK, bizarrely enough!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Allur said:


> Ambrose still sounds really natural delivering his promos even with the scripted material. :toomanykobes


Yup. He made it work.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Amber lamps match next.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Hell In A Cell...Ambrose vs Rollins... the match that killed Ambrose's credibility.


Wrong match there  there is a reason it was obvious Dean would have won that because Bray was coming out. Now the end to there last match i will agree with was tarded because losing to a Tv is always a bad thing.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Let's all prayer for an Ambrose win and this feued to die!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> Why was Cameron there helping Naomi? Don't those two not like each other now??



Just wait til next week....

Naomi will be heel, Alicia face again, Paige heel again, and Brie face again


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS THERE A PROMO PACKAGE DURING A RAW
> 
> Good god this show sucks and is lazy


End of the feud match so...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this match isn't the main event
WTF


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wait the Ambulance match is next? So what's the main-event, Vince and Cena having a live sex celebration?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So we are ending on the Cena party where he's going to get his ass kicked royally. Sting or RKO will show up though I think.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

They should just move RAW to The Shopping network... this is baffling.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice of the local hospital to lend out one its ambulances for _entertainment_ purposes


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow

Commercial
Backstage segment
Promo
Commercial

Not bad


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Pls use Emma !


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Wyatt is gonna win. Sadly.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cobalt said:


> Let's all prayer for an Ambrose win and this feued to die!


Not the only thing that should have died in the womb..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So WWE Universe, vote for what object Ambrose will lose to tonight:

A. Lamp

B. Bray's bowling ball

C. Seth's dildo

D. Brass Rings


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh well, at least Emma looked like an 11/10 in that segment. :done


Plus, the accent.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Wait the Ambulance match is next? So what's the main-event, Vince and Cena having a live sex celebration?


Well it is Cena Appreciation night so maybe Vince gives Cena a reacharound this time.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ambrose need to win... At least one match :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No fucks given for Wyatt who was buried many moons ago


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Nice of the local hospital to lend out one its ambulances for _entertainment_ purposes


There's always an ambulance at the arena anyway, but yeah lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Wait the Ambulance match is next? So what's the main-event, Vince and Cena having a live sex celebration?


:vince$ it's what the people want


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MR-Bolainas said:


> i wonder if orton returns tonight or at royal rumble


Returns? Was he gone? lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Call The Amberlamps.*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So WWE Universe, vote for what object Ambrose will lose to tonight:
> 
> A. Lamp
> 
> ...



E - A recorder playing Reigns promos.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This announcer = bad ass wrestling


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Redzero said:


> Wyatt is gonna win. Sadly.


Problem with this feud is not that it came out of nowhere but these are two people that kind of need a big win so one of them will fall unless something big happens.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Definitely one of the most ridiculous match gimmicks


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I feel WWE is hurting Dean Ambrose with this cheap feud with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Hopefully this match delivers. They have unknowingly been placed in the Save Raw timeslot.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

ambulance match now so cena is definitively going to be in the main event of the night once again

fpalm


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Am I going to half to bitch about the crowd every week...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ambrose with a much bigger pop than Reigns in Corpus Christie? Colour me surprised.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What absurd object is Dean Ambrose jobbing to this week? JBL's hat, maybe?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Are they really going to use Emma, Summer and Cameron on Raw or the pre-tapes? Why bring them to TV for that skit? Thought the finances weren't great these days. Relatively insignificant financially but easily saved.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Not the only thing that should have died in the womb..


??????


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> I feel WWE is hurting Dean Ambrose with this cheap feud with Bray Wyatt.


All apart of the plan. He was getting too over. :vince3 :reigns


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

somebody getting driven to the water and dumped in.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Ambrose with a much bigger pop than Reigns in Corpus Christie? Colour me surprised.


ambrose always gets better and bigger reactions than Reigns


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

An ambulance match...

One of the most ridiculous stipulations.

Hey you hate this guy?


Well put him in the ambulance so he can get medical treatment.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well if you believe in God, you've gotta believe in the devil too, can't have one or the other.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

"Unique match up"

Shit has happened before, Cole. God I'm tired of him.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I wonder what would happen if you went old school and brought out your lighter during Bray's entrance.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

have* there wasn't even the usual amount of fire flies for bray


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> I feel WWE is hurting Dean Ambrose with this cheap feud with Bray Wyatt.


What's really sad is they don't really seem concerned. That's probably because they don't see him as face of the company material.

Have I mentioned that the WWE are run by idiots? I think I have...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> Nice of the local hospital to lend out one its ambulances for _entertainment_ purposes


Hospital based EMS doesn't really exist anymore in the US. It's all private based or municipal fire department based.

That ambulance is an functioning driving unit but probably due to some guideline the state says it can't be used as an actual EMS vehicle. I worked private EMS here in New York and some vehicles can't be used as an ambulance (usually due to mileage or another issue) but can be used to transport employees from one place to another.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Can see WWE making these 2 entries number #1 & #2 in the rumble match. In recent years they have started with guys that are feuding (or have recently feuded). That is unless they announce some as #1 early.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> somebody getting driven to the water and dumped in.


Everytime WWE goes to Corpus Christi, someone ends up in the water lol.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Announcers plz while Bray is walking down the ramp just


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So if there is just 1 rule then why is a ref in the ring??


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Any match that knocks out commentary instantly improves Raw.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

You should have shucky duckied there Booker


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Please go backstage!!! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> There's always an ambulance at the arena anyway, but yeah lol.


Dr. Chris Amann does not need no ambulance. His assessment is enough









unk2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao That kid got bitch slapped by Wyatt's shoulder.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Everytime WWE goes to Corpus Christi, someone ends up in the water lol.


Whole crowd needs to go in the water for being so damn awful tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose will have this match won, but an anvil will fall out of no where on him costing the WWE's version of Wile E Coyote the match


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Tables. The ambulance is probably used as a stand by at events.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

WTF??? Medical tables?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This is gonna be good, also predicting an elbow drop off the top of the ambulance. Also can go to bed an hour earlier now.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Whole crowd needs to go in the water for being so damn awful tonight.












Seriously.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose will win tonight. Guy hasn't won in what feels like ages.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Tables inside the ambulance. Who came up with that?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Tables? :ti


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Lunatic fringe" :aries2 why?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Crowd really likes Ambrose.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Calling it now.. Authority interference costing Ambrose the match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stone Cold Stunner


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This match depresses me. Two super talented guys frakked by poor booking killing themselves for a crowd that doesn't really care.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match looks familiar? Have we seen this 18 times?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm a fan of both of these guys, but it's hard to care when this feud isn't good.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


I just realized Cole getting up to fall. :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Heh, Booker actually mentioning the Attitude Era.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This crowd actually cares about someone..holy shit


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The crowd has woken up :O


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

RKO outta nowhere by Dean.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose chants in shit crowd. Give this guy the belt for that accomplishment.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Crowd really likes Ambrose.


Like every night


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ambrose slowly waking the, long since dead, crowd? Amazing!! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Crowd really likes Ambrose.


It's Texas. Home to a former real life lunatic in the 90's.

:hbk1


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Whole crowd needs to go in the water for being so damn awful tonight.


Remember back in 07 when raw went to Corprus Crispi, Texas and the whole crowd didn't turn up because of the Benoit incident?


Yeah, that crowd was louder than this crowd.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How long until we get a this is awesome chant? fpalm


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Can't believe people get paid to come up with those ambulance tables. Just put your damn tables at the side of the ramp and focus on what's important.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> This match depresses me. Two super talented guys frakked by poor booking killing themselves for a crowd that doesn't really care.


The crowd is eating this match up, surprisingly considering how shit they've been all night.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TCcarnage said:


> Calling it now.. Authority interference costing Ambrose the match.


I would freaking love it if the Authority come down to destroy Ambrose for Bray to get pissed and retaliate against the Authority .


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

TripleG said:


> This match looks familiar? Have we seen this 18 times?



Only 16. Don't exaggerate.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody think that Empire series will be good?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Ambrose will have this match won, but an anvil will fall out of no where on him costing the WWE's version of Wile E Coyote the match


A drugged-up Jim Neidhart stumbles into him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose feud. *Most stupidest* feud in WWE's history.
> 
> 
> Notice I said WWE ( I didn't say WWF).


*Insults a feud*

*Uses terrible grammar while doing so*

And no, it actually isn't the most stupid feud in WWE history. That belongs to the on-and-off feud between Kane and Khali that happened in 2007 and then again in 2009.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

A lets go Ambrose chant?

I don't seem to recall any "lets go Reigns" chants in his match. :troll


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ambrose and Bray has been a very boring feud all things considered


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

Anyone know the song that was playing before the commercial break before the ambulance match?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ambrose just got a Corpus Christi crowd to react to him. Clearly the #2 face atm. Sorry Ziggler.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Just started a little bit ago... So wade Barrett is now billed as 6'7? Lolol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

They're chanting let's go Reigns! :lawler


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> All apart of the plan. He was getting too over. :vince3 :reigns


So would you rather him be feuding with bigshow? fpalm


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

That Black woman on Scandal's acting makes Reigns look like Benedict Cumberbatch in comparison


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> A lets go Ambrose chant?
> 
> I don't seem to recall any "lets go Reigns" chants in his match. :troll


And the Reigns marks try and claim he is over. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Anybody think that Empire series will be good?


Terrence Howard is awesome and considering he had good chemistry with Taraji Henson in Hustle & Flow, I could see myself giving it a watch.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> A lets go Ambrose chant?
> 
> I don't seem to recall any "lets go Reigns" chants in his match. :troll


:vince3 They'll be dubbed in for the replay!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> A lets go Ambrose chant?
> 
> I don't seem to recall any "lets go Reigns" chants in his match. :troll


I heard "let's go Sheamus" :lawler


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Michael Caine Booker for that line.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Ambrose is so much more over than Reigns, stupid Reigns retard marks.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Is this really the first time an ambulance match has been on Raw?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This actual match is pretty good.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ravensflock88 said:


> So would you rather him be feuding with bigshow? fpalm


You do know Vince thinks guys overcoming giants is his success plan on creating stars right?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ravensflock88 said:


> So would you rather him be feuding with bigshow? fpalm


The writers couldn't write a logical sentence never mind a feud


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Wyatt has awesome clothes lines at times.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

This needs to happen.....

Bray and Dean brawl into the ambulance together. A perfectly placed camera inside catches the brawl, only to pick up the ambulance being turned on. The driver is blocked from view until Ambrose busts out the back and slams the door shut. We then go back inside to see Bray trapped with the driver......THE UNDERTAKER.


Where to Bray? Hell?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Ambrose just got a Corpus Christi crowd to react to him. Clearly the #2 face atm. Sorry Ziggler.


Guaranteed if the Big Show was feuding with Dean and Reigns was feuding with Bray it would be a different story. You'd hear many more "let's go Reigns" because there's such a contrast. Bray is like a career heel up to this point. Show turns face and heel every week so nobody knows or cares. 

Ziggler is stuck in pointless non feuds.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Let's Go Ambrose!"

Merch Seller.

GOAT promo.

Give him the ball.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Mikecala98 said:


> This needs to happen.....
> 
> Bray and Dean brawl into the ambulance together. A perfectly placed camera inside catches the brawl, only to pick up the ambulance being turned on. The driver is blocked from view until Ambrose busts out the back and slams the door shut. We then go back inside to see Bray trapped with the driver......THE UNDERTAKER.
> 
> ...


Too much for creative to do.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

123


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Leave it to Booker fucking T to make a Stand Your Ground Law reference in bumfuck Texas of all places. :booklel


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

u gota geet it


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

of course there are big tables in the back of all ambulances right


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Booker throwing out a Zimmerman reference


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Guaranteed if the Big Show was feuding with Dean and Reigns was feuding with Bray it would be a different story. You'd hear many more "let's go Reigns" because there's such a contrast. Bray is like a career heel up to this point. Show turns face and heel every week so nobody knows or cares.
> 
> Ziggler is stuck in pointless non feuds.


Fans haven't given a shit about the Big Show for years. Would somebody please go tell Vince McMahon that already?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

A Stand Your Ground reference.

YIKES.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The pace is always so slow with these two.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This has to be a top 5 terrible crowd of all time. Are we sure this is a sellout?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Crowd could absolutely not give less of a fuck about anything tonight.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What would a table be doing in a ambulance? fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Booker throwing out a Zimmerman reference


Fire him! You fire people over Kobe jokes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I bet Bryan isnt here because he's at home watching New Japan World.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Well that made Wyatt look dumb.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Only in WWE would someone take this long to close an ambulance door.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Fans haven't given a shit about the Big Show for years. Would somebody please go tell Vince McMahon that already?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Ambrose just got a Corpus Christi crowd to react to him. Clearly the #2 face atm. Sorry Ziggler.


Ziggler got a 'let's go Ziggler' tonight comparable to what Ambrose got.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You do know Vince thinks guys overcoming giants is his success plan on creating stars right?


that wasnt the question and im sure your answer would be no because clearly bigshow is not a prize feud for anyone in 2015


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

End this match already


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This private ambulance body has some ansering to do as to why very easily broken tables and steel chairs are in the back


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

ShaggyK said:


> Crowd could absolutely not give less of a fuck about anything tonight.



I hope these morons don't pop for Cena at the end. Vince's brass ring claim will be justified in his own warped brain.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mah neck is broken.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This match isn't over yet?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

this is awesome chant :lol

match doesn't deserve it but Ambrose & Bray do


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And who asked about the "This is Awesome" Chant?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

COle didn't even bother calling that spot, ridiculously bad, Booker had to point it out to him.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You do know Vince thinks guys overcoming giants is his success plan on creating stars right?


Which probably would work 10 years ago but that just what it looks like on paper at this point. Anybody feuding Show isn't doing them any favors other than beating a former world champ/Gant


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> Ziggler got a 'let's go Ziggler' tonight comparable to what Ambrose got.


Yeah I've been zoning in and out with this Raw tonight so I must've missed that. Give Ziggler and Ambrose medals for getting this crowd to react to ANYTHING.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

When you have these "hardcore" style matches. Make them fast and furious please. Spending 5 minutes to set up a table spot is fucking awful.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is Awesome chant in a throwaway terrible-gimmicked match fpalm


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hearing the dads, women, and tiny children chanting for tables


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

the roman empire??
:maury


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

One assclown with a "this is awesome" chant. 
Idiot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

these hicks bout to watch a beatin' boy :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And this is where Dean loses the match.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh, Dean..


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> What would a table be doing in a ambulance? fpalm


Why not? It even has a red cross on it :vince


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HE'S ON TOP OF DA AMBALAMPZ!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Please happen


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Bray and Dean don't have great chemistry.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Loose Reality said:


> I hope these morons don't pop for Cena at the end. Vince's brass ring claim will be justified in his own warped brain.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


With apologies to Southerners who use this site (i'm sure you're all cool), Southern crowds suck donkey dick, and will probably pop for Captain Charismaless


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That was fucking terrible.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

That was beautiful though :banderas

Now run him over.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dean woke the crowd up.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Holy shit chants... This is awesome chants... :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That was Meh


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Is Ambrose selling the knee or did he legitimately injure it?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> Ambrose is so much more over than Reigns, stupid Reigns retard marks.


You anti-Reigns marks are the worst lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

chants should be "this is awful"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AmbGOAT waking up the crowd.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

They are DEAD!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Holy shit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, legit thought he was gonna fall through the ambulance there. bama4

Killer spot though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I love how every inch of the entire table is solid white and has a red cross on it BECAUSE IT'S AN AMBULANCE MATCH, DAMN IT. :vince5




And I don't want this feud to end until we get one last gimmick match for these two: A Rogaine on a Pole Match. :russo


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

Are they saying "this is awful" now?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kewllll


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck! For a crowd so fucking silent it doesn't take much to please them.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Would have been a great window breaking spot...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ambrose is going to lose now when he trips on his shoelace and falls into the back of the ambulance.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> You anti-Reigns marks are the worst lol


You're a fucking fool.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is NOT awesome!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

cookiepuss said:


> You anti-Reigns marks are the worst lol


He's not wrong. Ambrose had him beat on the entrance pop alone.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"COME ON DEAN AMBROSE"

"I'M ROOTING FOR YOU!"

"YOU'RE THE MAN!"

:heston


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"COME ON DEAN AMBROSE! YOU ARE THE MAN!"

:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That one middle aged lady is really cheering for Dean.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I hate WWE crowds.

Act like they can't get invested until a table breaks. Fickle minded I swear.

I might talk shit but my ass gets invested when I go to shows.


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

Why are you moving the table while on camera, ref?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Booker sounds bored


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LISTEN TO THIS CROWD CHANT LETS GO DEAN




ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

antdvda said:


> Ambrose looks like the weird, older, coke-head version of Charlie Bucket from Willy Wonka.


Man I'd pay a respectable price to see a fucked up 'Return to Oz' style spin off/sequel with Dean Ambrose playing exactly that.

"Kid, if you'd seen the things I'd seen YOU'D BE PRETTY MESSED UP TOO!"


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The commentary is so quiet...

So THIS is what it will be like when Lawler retires!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow is he really losing again?!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Ambrose is going to lose now when he trips on his shoelace and falls into the back of the ambulance.


:lmao good one


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

AMBROSELOSESLOL


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> Fuck! For a crowd so fucking silent it doesn't take much to please them.


It literally just takes anything resembling hardcore to spark a crowd. Gotta say I'm really sick of these deep voices drunken douches by the ambulance trying to get these chants started every 5 seconds.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wtf


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DEAN LOST AGAIN?????


WHAT?????????


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh for fucks sake


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

I fucking hate this company.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Unbelievable


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

What a boring boring boring match.

Finally.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I knew it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOLAMBROSENEVERWINS


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

What?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol WWE is fucking with us.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

And of course Ambrose lose smh.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Taker is driving the ambulance, lol.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Wanted Dean to win, but oh well.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

this just seems so uninspiring. quite awful.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sigh, that's 3-0 for Wyatt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so what the fuck was the point of this feud and match if Ambrose didnt win ONE fucking match
this company is stupid


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

and once again AMBROSE LOSES!!


mm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

dam Dean losing again lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Dean is berried.

:berried


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Is this a fucking joke, he loses again?

Fucking joke of company.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

They need to keep Bray strong for a potential match with Taker.

Shame it had to come at the expense of Ambrose.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Funny thing is some people are calling for this guy to win the rumble.. Anyway the right man wins here the guy in a winning streak again


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Peace out Ambrose ut


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't get this company. I just don't anymore. After NXT and NJPW I just don't know if I can watch this terrible ass senile shit anymore. It doesn't work, it makes no sense, and only a brainless 3 year old will think it's any good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BRAY WYATT HAZ WUN DA AMBALAMPZ!!!!

OH MAH GAWD!*


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Good lord this is fucking boring; close the damn door, there's quite a big line in wrestling & they've gone past in regards to sensability. *


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

And again Ambrose loses. 

Thought Cesaro was comin out for a sec there when the sirens came on.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:maury wow


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok... now Im pissed


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

We knew this was gonna happen. Dean was doomed the second this feud started.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Breath in that exhaust smoke Bray.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That was pointless


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hated this feud with a passion
Pls let it be over

Sucks someone had to lose FUCK THIS FEUD SUCKED


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dean is a bigger loser than Zack Ryder


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Empty Arena matches have a louder fucking crowd than this show.


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

Time for 5 more Wyatt vs Ambrose matches

I swear if this feud continues all the way to Mania....


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

This feud better be over. Dean deserves better than this.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Was that really the first time an ambulance match has been on Raw?


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

Ambrose with a hell of a match and Wyat wins... fuck this shit!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah... ether they've got huge WM plans for wyatt, or they're intentionally burying ambrose.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Ambrose just can't connect with the crowd, he must be foreign or something!" :vince3


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Easily 2 of the top 3-4 performers in this company right now. Please treat them as so going forward WWE...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bray Wyatt beat Ambrose again. Ambrose jobbed to Wyatt again.:berried


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

New WWE policy, if you're more over than Reigns, you're losing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

When we were in Primary School (or Elementary School to our North American friends) we went on a trip to a hospital and got a ride in the back of ambulance with sirens roaring. It was great!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well there's a surprise. :side:


Ambrose is fast becoming a jobber.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bray needed to win a feud after he got royally raped by Cena last year


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AMBROSELOSESLOL.

I'm sure the burial of Ambrose will be a fun chapter to read about in the Death of WWE book.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Somehow I think Ambrose is gonna suffer a career of burials, what a fucking joke. fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AMBROSELOSESLOL

:vince5 "Why not cheer for Reigns, instead of a loser like Ambrose"


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

They should have him return as a heel because he's pretty buried now.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Did Booker just say "he went out there and shot his load but Bray was just a little too much"

:what


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Andd here we go with the Network plugs.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> yeah... ether they've got huge WM plans for wyatt, or they're intentionally burying ambrose.


they are burying ambrose because he is more popular than Reigns and Vince cant have that


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

OK when the fuck is Dean going to stop losing? Are they sabotaging him on purpose?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Clean as it gets, Ambrose jobs again, two feuds since going solo, and both brutally one sided.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Recap time again


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns fans that wants to compare, is Reigns losing clean every week?


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> so what the fuck was the point of this feud and match if Ambrose didnt win ONE fucking match
> this company is stupid


I can only hope it's to make Wyatt look strong for Taker at Mania. But even that is clutching at straws.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That was pointless


*clap-clap-clappa-clap*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> *They need to keep Bray strong for a potential match with Taker.
> *
> Shame it had to come at the expense of Ambrose.


Thats not happening please don't believe that


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol Sin Cara standing right next to Cena in that promo.

Looks so dumb.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> New WWE policy, if you're more over than Reigns, you're losing.


So you're saying 75% of the roster have to lose?


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

IWC when Bray loses a feud, "His promo is meaningless if he cant win a feud".
IWC when Bray wins a feud, "WWE is out of their mind, this is bullshit".


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> yeah... ether they've got huge WM plans for wyatt, or they're intentionally burying ambrose.


Ambrose is luckily someone that doesn't really need a win all the time the crowd is behind him enough . I could see them getting behind him more than even D Bryan in the RR for sure.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

So is Ambrose going to lose every feud he has flawlessly?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

What now? seriously? I mean I fully expected Wyatt to win that but, I don't feel right about it, the heel wins another feud with Ambrose and I don't feel good about it, it doesn't feel right imo.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

If they are making Wyatt look this strong, then they probably have plans for him to face Taker at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> they are burying ambrose because he is more popular than Reigns and Vince cant have that


His probably more popular then the whole fucking roster but once they have they're mindset on someone like Reigns as becoming the "big thing" they will destroy every fan favorite in they're way.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

What a waste. Way to make Ambrose look like shit for 3 months. Such a joke. Such a week match and ending.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Decent match at best, I'm glad the crowd seemed into it atleast. Not even surprised about the end TBH. They have WM plans for Wyatt. I do wonder if Ambrose is kept off TV and "returns" again at the Rumble?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I cant believe people are believing the Taker vs Bray rumors lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

wacka said:


> IWC when Bray loses a feud, "His promo is meaningless if he cant win a feud".
> IWC when Bray wins a feud, "WWE is out of their mind, this is bullshit".


It doesn't take a smart person to know this is not true. Ambose just like Bray has lost all his big feuds if Ambrose won there would be people saying the same about Bray to rightfully.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ambrose manages to get a reaction out of this awful crowd, but gets treated like crap. It's crazy smh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I honestly thought Dean would win tonight because of all of the losing he's been doing. 

Guess I underestimated the :vince5 factor. fpalm


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> You're a fucking fool.


You're proving my point :lol



THANOS said:


> He's not wrong. Ambrose had him beat on the entrance pop alone.


Really? I never heard it. Neither of their pops sounded bigger than the other.

Be honest though, we all know you're a big Reigns hater, so if this came from anyone else, maybe it could be true, but come on now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> AMBROSELOSESLOL
> 
> :vince5 "Why not cheer for Reigns, instead of a loser like Ambrose"


What's sad... I don't even think it is a joke anymore. I think that old shit is that fucking petulant. God I cannot wait til the day Vince is gone.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Taker is driving the ambulance, lol.


Taker hasn't forgotten.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ambrose heel turn incoming, he's lost a lot of his credibility, a heel turn would be the reset button. Problem is then he'll end up jobbing to Reigns...


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Arcade said:


> If they are making Wyatt look this strong, then they probably have plans for him to face Taker at Wrestlemania.



12 months too late if that's true.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Arcade said:


> If they are making Wyatt look this strong, then they probably have* plans for him to lose to Reigns on Raw*.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Reigns fans that wants to compare, is Reigns losing clean every week?


Nope! This is pretty indefensible. I was going to be upset with the conclusion of this feud either way as both guys desperately needed a win, but this is the pits.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

The pieces are falling into place. Sting vs Triple H and Taker vs Wyatt at WMania 31, Sting vs Taker at WMania 32.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

WWE cornered itself into a loose loose situation.

And guess what? The lost.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> His probably more popular then the whole fucking roster but once they have they're mindset on someone like Reigns as becoming the "big thing" they will destroy every fan favorite in they're way.


OH I agree, he is 2nd to only Daniel Bryan but since Reigns is their guy and they are both in the shield that is what I said it.
Plus the WWE already tried burying DB and we all saw how that backfired.

Its too bad too, because Ambrose could be a top heel if they played their cards right


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The amber lamps match was kinda boring imo.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Good match. I liked it better than all of their other matches. There was really no right winner though.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Stupid from the start. This feud shouldn't have happened so soon. Just stupid, way to bury someone.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> If they are making Wyatt look this strong, then they probably have plans for him to face Taker at Wrestlemania.


Or they'll need a strong heel for a mid-card match if Taker can't go/is facing Sting. Which is fine, just sucks that it had to be Ambrose in a completely lackluster feud.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Anything good happen on this show yet?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Make Reigns look strong" - since the Shield days 

AKA - make the others look like dweebs.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> You're proving my point :lol
> 
> 
> Really? I never heard it. Neither of their pops sounded bigger than the other.
> ...


Well it was true, he out popped him easily, even with this hillbilly retarded crowd. Every notable face has out popped him, so shush.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Crowd is dead for dem usos


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

If Naomi cheated on me I'd apologize


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

wacka said:


> IWC when Bray loses a feud, "His promo is meaningless if he cant win a feud".
> IWC when Bray wins a feud, "WWE is out of their mind, this is bullshit".


Pretty much. Not the entire IWC shares this opinion, but it seems like many are never satisfied with Wyatt's position or what he does win or lose.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't suppose Seth's gonna hold The Miz hostage, or kidnap Sandow?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Naomi somehow makes the Usos even more annoying.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

What is Naomi doing? :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess Naomi is okay now......


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Soo.. Alicia Fox is a heel again.. already.. right?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Time for the ever insufferable Usos


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"Mixed person" :maury Sounds so awkward


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Uso 2014


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is as casual as a crowd can get, and Ambrose bigger pops.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> OH I agree, he is 2nd to only Daniel Bryan but since Reigns is their guy and they are both in the shield that is what I said it.
> Plus the WWE already tried burying DB and we all saw how that backfired.
> 
> Its too bad too, because Ambrose could be a top heel if they played their cards right


Ambrose has a ridiculous amount of talent, he be a top face or a top heel but unfortunately he will never reach those heights IMO just because his not seen as "the one".

Much like the problem Bryan and Punk suffered for years.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

and now this fuckers. Im so done.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

once again usos
fpalm


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Naomi should be to the Usos was Lita was to the Hardy Boyz.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Welp, time to change the channel...wait...the Us oh's??? LOL.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

cookiepuss said:


> You're proving my point :lol
> 
> 
> Really? I never heard it. Neither of their pops sounded bigger than the other.
> ...


Whatever you say, why not go back and listen for yourself?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Terminator GR said:


> The pieces are falling into place. Sting vs Triple H and Taker vs Wyatt at WMania 31, Sting vs Taker at WMania 32.


Going to say no if Taker ever faces Sting it will be this Mania with Sting vs HHH being at a PPV before WM.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Usos can get fucked too.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I love me some crazy Alicia Fox!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> Well it was true, he out popped him easily, even with this hillbilly retarded crowd. Every notable face has out popped him, so shush.


What ever makes you sleep at night


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Apparently Darren Young is back you guys. Enjoy your welcome back stand in the ring with John Cena segment, kid.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

HOLLYWOOD in Miz's entrace video :booklel
yeah right


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

"Ambrose, you're losing the entire feud, you'll lose to a monitor, but you gotta make him look really strong. Really strong."


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Booking-wise, this has been one of the worst RAWs I've watched.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

I love how Miz's entrance includes the "quiet on the set" bit. Gives Miz an excuse for his pop.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Who the fuck is this mr. chong ref


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

When I say Uce you say...

:no

But Naomi :trips5


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Is this really gonna be obvious-Authority-screw up Raw?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Both Ambrose and Wyatt really needed credible wins, which is why the whole thing was fucking stupid from the very beginning. If WWE could build stars, they could afford for the two of them to stay away from each other for a while and go against other guys. 

Still, they could have at least given them an equal number of wins/loses to soften the blow instead of completely bitching Ambrose out...


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

"We want mizdow" chants.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ctorresc04 said:


> Naomi should be to the Usos was Lita was to the Hardy Boyz.


Unfortunately this is not 2001 also Naomi and Usos are nowhere near the level of Hardyz/Lita


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> "Mixed person" :maury Sounds so awkward


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

mizdow, still over as hell even with a dead crowd.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Crowd: "We want Mizdow!"
Vince: "Do you hear that!?" They want more Miz, now!!"


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Even though i have enjoyed this Raw for the most part if nothing big happens to top it all of in the last segment it will be quite the poor New Years Raw since they are usually a lot bigger than this.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

WE WANT MIZDOW


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Mizdow is still over in a shitty crowd like this. :ti

Booker breaking all kinds of kayfabe tonight. :booklel


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

LOL!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> When I say Uce you say...
> 
> :no
> 
> But Naomi :trips5


Dat ass :kobe4

And Alicia :moyes1


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

:duck


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Now the crowd is chanting for Mizdow, the crowd may overall suck, but they are definitely showing WWE that Reigns is seen as much if he got crickets for almost everything from his entrance to most of the match, and only small chirps when he hit his punch and spear, and then they go and give Ambrose and Mizdow huge ovations! :lol

No logical Reigns fan can deny that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE trolling the fans again and not letting Sandow in the ring


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

So top five faces right now:
Bryan 
Cena
Ziggler
Ambrose
Reigns

Top Heels:
Lesnar*
Rollins
Wyatt
Harper
...??

If Lesnar is leaving than you almost have to turn Ambrose heel.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Does Sandow get double pay for the extra bumps he takes?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MIZ YOU SUK.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay.. muted Raw and found a replay of yesterday's Wrestle Kingdom. Side by side comparison just to see how much shit Raw is. Have to do the same at WM just to see how much more entertaining NJPW's wrestling is over Vince's "entertainment".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Naomi :trips5


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait, Brie is back with her sister, Paige is a face, and Alicia Fox is suddenly heel again too. 

I'm sorry....WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?!?!?! This Diva division is having more turns than Russo can do on his worst day.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

AJ's easily my favorite female in the WWE but Naomi & Alicia are the finest two they have, don't care what anybody says. Naomi's body is my cup of pudding.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Miz and Mizdow getting the biggest reactions of the night. lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Who the fuck is this mr. chong ref


He wrestled against Tyson Kidd in ECW 2008.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

I miss Booker's Fave Five. Actually I don't, but he could say once for old times.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz is great. One of the few highpoints so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Mizdow is still over in a shitty crowd like this. :ti
> 
> Booker breaking all kinds of kayfabe tonight. :booklel


Way more so than Reigns


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Crowd: "We want Mizdow!"
> Vince: "Do you hear that!?" They want more Miz, now!!"


That is just genius though when Miz says it  perfect heel bait!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Miz just said that.


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

I would eat a mile of Naomi's shit just to see where it came from


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> So top five faces right now:
> Bryan
> Cena
> Ziggler
> ...


Heel - Barrett and Miz
Face - pretty much Mizdow


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dashing® said:


> Dat ass :kobe4
> 
> 
> 
> And Alicia :moyes1



Alicia needs to have a wardrobe malfunction and have her top come off


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So wait, Brie is back with her sister, Paige is a face, and Alicia Fox is suddenly heel again too.
> 
> I'm sorry....WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?!?!?! This Diva division is having more turns than Russo can do on his worst day.


Not even watching, just entered the thread... This post :lol

Gotta love this company.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

wait did they even tag the girls in..


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> So top five faces right now:
> Bryan
> *Mizdow*
> Ziggler
> ...


fixed :troll


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raw is Rollups.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

shitlord said:


> I would eat a mile of Naomi's shit just to see where it came from


Well, your name fits.


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

the next rollpin! -.-


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A 2nd rollup finish of the night


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

at least Usos lost

:trips9


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

shitlord said:


> I would eat a mile of Naomi's shit just to see where it came from



:kobe







:Out


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Who the fuck is this mr. chong ref


Ah, casual racism at its finest. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

shitlord said:


> I would eat a mile of Naomi's shit just to see where it came from


:westbrook4

STOP!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So i heard people liked our show last week. :trips2

Let me fix that :vince


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

LokiAmbrose said:


> I miss Booker's Fave Five. Actually I don't, but he could say once for old times.


Thats not old Booker..... Old Booker is FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME WCW CHAMPION NOW CAN YOU DIG THAT SUCKAAAAAA


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Dawnbreaker said:


> I fucking hate this company.


Why keep watching?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Total Crapfest ad...are they just doing the Cena/Nikki no kids thing with the roles reversed for Eva?

"Reality Show" :heston


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

It's actually slightly humorous that Russo went on about how Reigns is resonating with the casuals, and here in the most casual city that WWE visit he gets crickets while Mizdow and Ambrose out pop him in a landslide lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> A 2nd rollup finish of the night


Another reason why 3 hours is just too fucking much.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

GOD said:


> wait did they even tag the girls in..


They started the match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

shitlord said:


> I would eat a mile of Naomi's shit just to see where it came from


You know that little voice in your head that tells you not to say something? This would have been one of those moments to listen


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So wait, Brie is back with her sister, Paige is a face, and Alicia Fox is suddenly heel again too.
> 
> I'm sorry....WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?!?!?! This Diva division is having more turns than Russo can do on his worst day.


Brie is back with her sister for no fucking reason.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Every superstar that's in that arena is currently in Booker's fave five.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

THANOS said:


> It's actually slightly humorous that Russo went on about how Reigns is resonating with the casuals, and here in the most casual city that WWE visit he gets crickets while Mizdow and Ambrose out pop him in a landslide lol.


Reigns marks will tell you he got pop of the night though. Even when he has been outpopped by a heel.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Tavernicus said:


> Reigns marks will tell you he got pop of the night though. Even when he has been outpopped by a heel.


nah, some of the reigns marks are a lot smarter than you might think. cookiepuss might tho.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

shitlord said:


> I would eat a mile of Naomi's shit just to see where it came from


:dahell


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Tavernicus said:


> Reigns marks will tell you he got pop of the night though. Even when he has been outpopped by a heel.


BELIEVE THAT *duckface*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

LokiAmbrose said:


> Brie is back with her sister for no fucking reason.


I don't think Divas have face or heel alignments.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey the $9.99 song add :lmao


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Remember it's just 9.99!

:vince5


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> nah, some of the reigns marks are smarter than that. cookiepuss might tho.


He'll try tell us that his pop was comparable to that of Austin and Rock.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

This 9.99 commercial ... omg


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

They even have a $9.99 song. Jesus fuck!


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Da Big Guy!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Another reason why 3 hours is just too fucking much.


Its not too much with the amount of talent on the roster but the problem is they just have the same few matches over and over again


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Da big guy


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

9.99 chants? Really?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Ryback read the Secret this week before the match?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> This 9.99 commercial ... omg



Hey Vince, how are those network subs after the free month? :duck


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Now RYCRAP!!
:brock4


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryback has far too much going on with his attire.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

It's feeding time!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Now the crowd is chanting for Mizdow, the crowd may overall suck, but they are definitely showing WWE that Reigns is seen as much if he got crickets for almost everything from his entrance to most of the match, and only small chirps when he hit his punch and spear, and then they go and give Ambrose and Mizdow huge ovations! :lol
> 
> No logical Reigns fan can deny that.


:Jordan

lol at you trying to imply Reigns is getting crickets... 

You're trying way too hard buddy. At least Reigns is getting reactions when he was hitting his moves/comebacks. 

And also lol at Reigns supposed to getting any "benefit" or "looking strong" in a feud with The Big Show. 

You're sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo transparent.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't care, I like the 9.99 commercial. Wish i could say the same about this show.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

inb4 rusev and kane interference.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I say it every year almost, but if this Road to Wrestlemania doesn't deliver then I really think i'll be done this shit is getting worse as the year goes on.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Ryback eats negativity the way others eat a mile of shit (to see where it came from)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rollins gonna have 20 years taken off his life :booklel

But Ryback gets a bad rap and bad luck


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So you have Ryback cut that promo last week just for him to lose tonight?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

:rollins!


----------



## SolidSCB (Jul 26, 2011)

WAKE UP! IT'S JOBBING TIME!


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

Time for Rollins to carry Roidbotch


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

shitlord said:


> I would eat a mile of Naomi's shit just to see where it came from


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

worst raw of the year


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> inb4 rusev and kane interference.



Just


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Holy shit, Kane please GTFO and never come back!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

handicap match


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Too early for Kane to interfere


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Forgetful Kane


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Tavernicus said:


> inb4 rusev and kane interference.


Just barely made it.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

I called half of it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Kane you ruin shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kane interferes before the matches even start now :maury


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So Total Crapfest ad...are they just doing the Cena/Nikki no kids thing with the roles reversed for Eva?
> 
> "Reality Show" :heston


Yes because any type of Reality Show is real on Tv today.... There are like a thousand ways you could insult the series but you chose that? .


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Kane


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Rollins can't even get a clean win over Ryback?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enough of this shit already, please.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Kane with the early interference :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.........................And once again Kane ruins everything.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess Kane still mad over the Concessions Kane segments lol


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Will Kane fuck off?

What a fucking oxygen thief he is my God! fpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHY IS KANE STILL ALLOWED TO WRESTLE


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Crowd alive for The Big Guy!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Members of WF we should pony up for a Kane Retirement Fund


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Even Ryback getting more of a reaction than Reigins lol


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Even in 2015 Kane is still ruining things.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> worst raw of the year


I see what you did there.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

And the fuckery is back on Raw. Kane and Rollins vs Ryback. Oh lord. :lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> nah, some of the reigns marks are a lot smarter than you might think. cookiepuss might tho.


Oh, so we have a problem now, SVET? Here I thought you were better than some of these idiots around here lmao. 



Tavernicus said:


> He'll try tell us that his pop was comparable to that of Austin and Rock.


I would, if I had an agenda. Now, please, get off my dick.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn and I thought Kane just forgot his shirt. I should have known he was going to be in this match. DERP DEE DERP


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Here goes Kane.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So nobody has any friends to go against the Authority which consists of like 10 people


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arthurgos said:


> Yes because any type of Reality Show is real on Tv today.... There are like a thousand ways you could insult the series but you chose that? .



Good point (Y) but I wanted to keep the original post short :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kane still having matches in 2015.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> worst raw of the year


Only 51 to go :vince3


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I hope Sting appears at some point


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I get that they have to advertise their shit, but if the Network hasn't crossed the 1 million mark domestically after nearly a year, then it's never going to. Everyone who wanted to subscribe has done so already.

It's kind of sad really. They've got the, y'know, song and everything... oh well.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Kane, just go home, I truly liked you back in the days. Now you're just shit, a victory over you means nothing, go home, please, save whatever of your dignity is left.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Because Kane, like Big Show, really needs to be on TV in 2015.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Algernon said:


> Damn and I thought Kane just forgot his shirt. I should have known he was going to be in this match. DERP DEE DERP


"You know, I forgot something. My shirt." *leaves*


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> Oh, so we have a problem now, SVET? Here I thought you were better than some of these idiots around here lmao.
> 
> 
> I would, if I had an agenda. Now, please, get off my dick.


Getting nice and defensive there, Ryback to now outpop your god.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

it's rycrap time!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> I guess Kane still mad over the Concessions Kane segments lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crowd alive for "The Big Guy"


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> Only 51 to go :vince3


:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> So top five faces right now:
> Bryan
> Cena
> Ziggler
> ...


mizdow is more over than reigns.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I like how Kane made the match so that he has to wait for a tag in.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Kane still having matches in 2015.


Big Show still having matches in 2015 wens


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> Oh, so we have a problem now, SVET? Here I thought you were better than some of these idiots around here lmao.


no we don't have a problem, but you're always quick to white knight reigns for some reason. even some of his biggest fans on here admit that he needs work, that he'd probably be better suited as a heel right now. i don't know why you're always on the defensive.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Any chance that the WWE is going meta and booked this Raw terribly to increase the heat on the Authority...maybe..possibly?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Big Show still having matches in 2015 wens


Vince McMahon still in charge in 2015. :ti


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

Kane needs to hang up his boots and stick to being an anarcho-capitalist author/speaker.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

As much as i am no fan of Corperate Kane anymore it is hard to get upset at him still having matches after putting up with Khali for so long and others much worse . I think it just shows more Raw fatigue with us seeing matches we have already seen to a crazy extent already. I never thought that would be possible without Sheamus and Del Rio on either shows but they have proven me wrong .


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I will have to say this about Reigns as someone who wants him to succeed.

In comparison to Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose and even Ryback, he's harder to get behind for some reason.

Maybe cause he looks like he has it all and is never an underdog?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Any chance that the WWE is going meta and booked this Raw terribly to increase the heat on the Authority...maybe..possibly?


Yes, and they've been planning it since 2010.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> So top five faces right now:
> Bryan
> Cena
> Ziggler
> ...


Turn Reigns and Cena. Problem with WWE is they turn the fan favs heels for the trash to stay faces.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Any chance that the WWE is going meta and booked this Raw terribly to increase the heat on the Authority...maybe..possibly?


They don't have the self awareness to do that


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Need the gif of Kane falling over Orton

:maury


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

WTF Did kane just do?????:maury


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I got bored about an hour ago and started watching Trailer Park Boys on netflix, has anything more interesting than Bubbles getting crabs happened?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Any chance that the WWE is going meta and booked this Raw terribly to increase the heat on the Authority...maybe..possibly?



But they booked Raw terribly since Survivor Series, until last week. Not sure they are clever enough to have an agenda like that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't know why people shit on 9.99 music video. It's clearly for the lolz and I bloody love the intentional cheesiness


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful dropkick.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Ryback with that dinosaur chin!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Need the gif of Kane falling over Orton
> 
> :maury












:lmao still funny


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ryback must be thankful the Shield split, he won't be getting triple powerbombed tonight


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> Big Show still having matches in 2015 wens


Vince still in charge in 2015 :vince5


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kane would be more effective if he was "Glen Jacobs: Authority Lawyer" or something


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SovereignVA said:


> I will have to say this about Reigns as someone who wants him to succeed.
> 
> In comparison to Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose and even Ryback, he's harder to get behind for some reason.
> 
> Maybe cause he looks like he has it all and is never an underdog?


I think it's because he doesn't have something that connects with people. Bryan's utterly likable, Zigger's the athletic underdog, Ambrose has that insane charisma and even Ryback has the killer gimmick. Maybe it's the layoff or people know they're trying to push him down their throats or something else but it's not working as well as they want.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

4 on 1 is a no win situation Booker reckons......

Unless your the one and only :cena4


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kane looks a bit like Baron von Rascke


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Loose Reality said:


> But they booked Raw terribly since Survivor Series, until last week. *Not sure they are clever enough to have an agenda like that.*
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity."


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Vince still in charge in 2015 :vince5


Roman Reigns looking really really really really really strong in 2015 :reigns


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth Rollins angrily kicked the barricade. He hasn't forgotten about the time it caved in under him.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Will crowds ever stop chanting "you sold out" to rollins?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Kane would be more effective if he was "Glen Jacobs: Authority Lawyer" or something


Pair him with Otunga!

The Law offices of Glen and David!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> no we don't have a problem, but you're always quick to white knight reigns for some reason. even some of his biggest fans on here admit that he needs work, that he'd probably be better suited as a heel right now. i don't know why you're always on the defensive.


As if you're not in Daniel Bryan threads defending him, lol. The irony.

You like your guy, I like my guy! Sue me. And I am no "white knight". No one was talking about Reigns needing work here, which I've always talked about in those threads. 

I was responding to some shitty troll who was mocking "Reigns marks" and now I'm being called a white knight. 

Anyway, I won't get sucked into this vortex any further lol. I've got better things to do.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kane is just so







these days.


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

Kane is an anarcho-capitalist in real life. Perhaps he should apply that to his gimmick to make it less 1-dimensional.


...or just retire.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well that suplex called spot there will be making the next Botchamania's "Everyone Talks to Much" segment


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been quite enjoying commentary tonight. I'm not sure if it's because we have Booker T, no Lawler, or both.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Pair him with Otunga!
> 
> The Law offices of Glen and David!


If it keeps Kane out of matches i say go for it

:draper2


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Aw Ryback


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

My man Seth be sucker kicking everyone.

The kids, the dogs, everybody dying no lying :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

You just announced Rollins is in the title match, and then proceed to make him look weak against Ryback?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Even Ryback sells the curbstomp better than Cena.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryback


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Double da Curb Stomp! :rollins!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

So... Ryback is getting fed to Rusev?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Borias said:


> I've been quite enjoying commentary tonight. I'm not sure if it's because we have Booker T, no Lawler, or both.


Its bearable because there is no Lawler.
He makes the whole team get off subject and act stupid.

booker is a professional and does not let JBL get off track, like Lawler does, Lawler feeds into it and it just derails


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Someone post that Kane interference picture :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Kane is just so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat Kane smiley :done :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know, as much hate as Ryback has gotten over the years from different people, I have to say his offense is just so easy to buy into and his personality is easy to get behind. I wouldn't mind a swerve and Ryback wins the rumble. He has a few traits that serve him well for at least a limited title run. 

I actually watched that match because of Rollins, but Ryback held up his end really well. This is why I don't want Reigns pushed now. It's what they did with Ryback and it hurt him. Give him a year to get more polished and look how much better the big guy is now? Let Reigns get there without getting hated by the crowd please...


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


>


I'll just pretend Kane has gone home 8 years ago and be happy about it. What a legend.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Someone post that Kane interference picture :lmao


----------



## SolidSCB (Jul 26, 2011)

That's the first positive thing they've done all night to protect one of the guys they are trying to keep strong despite losing. Selling the fact that Ryback needed 2 kerb stomps to keep him down in a 2 on 1 match means he loses nothing. Unlike, say, Ambrose who gets beaten by fake candy canes.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I really shouldn't have stayed up for this.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

GOAT everyone :rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still can't believe Ambrose lost tonight. Just wow.


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

That sad moment when you realize this has been almost as long as WK9


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

... So a man who's supposed to be a credible addition to a bout between Cena and BORK FUCKIN' LASER for the top title needs help from Kane to beat half of Rybaxel. Well, ok then.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> As if you're not in Daniel Bryan threads defending him, lol. The irony.
> 
> You like your guy, I like my guy! Sue me. And I am no "white knight". No one was talking about Reigns needing work here, which I've always talked about in those threads.
> 
> ...


it's just what i've seen from you lately, but wrote that half jokingly and didn't intend for the comment to get under your skin. 

i've criticised bryan many times, but you're right, i do defend him a lot and might not be any better in that sense.

i can see how my comment might've been out of line and unneeded. i apologise.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Everyone will lose but :cena4


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Turned out to be a better match than anticipated.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Paige on Main Event again?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what this is really going to be the main been match LMAO


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Still can't believe Ambrose lost tonight. Just wow.


I still think not turning him heel was a massive mistake, that's his strongest suite. I don't think WWE see the star in him as much as people on here. Which is a shame.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

A New Day is AWFUL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I thought the Rosebuds ditched him...


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Cue the tumbleweed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol These geeks.

Further proof Vince is lost.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Le sigh, not these guys.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

How does Adam Rose get TV time?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's get it brothas :dance


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh noooo not rose fpalm when will he go away ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

None of these gimmicks in the upcoming match were never going to get over


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

oh fuck not these guys as well


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

New Day is garbage


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

Isn't it a little late for midcarders?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shucking. Jiving. Power Rangering.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look everyone its "A Blue Day"


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

It's 80's wrestling all over again


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

First time seeing New Day...... This is just bad.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hurry up with this bullshit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I've seen libraries get rowdier than this crowd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> A New Day is AWFUL


If only they did the new NOD


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Just woke up. Is that the main event? :lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

A new day at this time they went full retard
:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

So Adam Rose is a heel?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NEW! DAY! NEW! DAY! :dance

Would honestly like to see Kofi and Woods as the tag champs and Big E as IC Champ again.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Somebody explain why the fuck should we care for New Day?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Both horrible acts here.....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The bunny returning must be the big WM angle that's rumored for tonight.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

A New Shit


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bathroom break


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Has Bryan been on at all tonight? only tuned In now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crowd completely not giving a fuck about A Blue Day


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

So A New Day's gimmick is literally dancing black people?


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

New day in the main event match over Ambrose and Wyatt yay


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Is this piss_break_02?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> it's just what i've seen from you lately, but wrote that half jokingly and didn't intend for the comment to get under your skin.
> 
> i've criticised bryan many times, but you're right, i do defend him a lot and might not be any better in that sense.
> 
> i can see how my comment might've been out of line and unneeded. i apologise.


Water under the bridge...


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

New Day will never get over.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Suddenly.. I'm reminded of last week when half the roster was gone and the pacing felt so much better and more natural, people other than HHH, Cena, and Sesh Rollinsh got *gasps* Mic time!!.. Almost like they really could afford to staff two unique shows!



Borias said:


> Is this piss_break_02?


Great idea


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

So.....this is the final match?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

It's like they wanted to counter the RAW from last week by putting out a really abysmal product.

Orton should return and randomly turn heel in the last segment, and we are set.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WTF was that hankerchief?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ROFL


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wut


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, what a shit match.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

ITS TAZZ


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL the rosebuds are REAL.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

WTF!!!!!!!!!????????????? Rosebud drama!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

oh my god something happened


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

We have traveled back in time to mid 90s' WWE. 

What in the fuck?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

FACT


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's the return of Los Conquistadors!

:fact


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh.....you have my attention


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The fuck are these guys wearing???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao WWE.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Cesaro and Kidd are awesome.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I can't believe how badly they're wasting Cesaro


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH why does Cesero have to be with Kidd in a tag team what a fucking waste.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I like Kidd and Cesaro as Conquistadors :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:trips2 had Raw last week and failed.

Now it's time to show him how it's done this week! :vince3


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Tyson and Kid trollin'


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That looked promising.... and than it turned to be only Kidd and Cesaro.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Cesaro?

... no words.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro and Kidd's tag team lives! And they even have a finisher! 



bjnelson19705 said:


> So Adam Rose is a heel?


Yeah, after hinting at it for around 2 months, they finally pulled the trigger around 2 weeks ago when he killed Bunny. Funnily enough, the Rosebuds turned heel along with him when they tried to attack the Usos and R-Truth last week on SD! after Rose lost in a six-man tag team match.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro just reached a new level of jobber.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Big WrestleMania Angle 

Gotta Love It


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh well, at least Cesaro main evented Raw...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

No Mandy Leon, no buys.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker T - "Will someone tell me what's going on here?"


Thank you.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Greatest in-ring attire ever.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I though New Day got Jumped by the Create A Wrestlers


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you for ending that shit :cesaro :fact


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Could have been worse but what they have relegated Cesaro to is so saddening!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Setting up the 3 vs 3 for next week


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I stopped for one second on the way out the door as I heard Cole waling to see.. that..
:HA


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:wut


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao This is sad. Cesaro's career is in the toilet.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope Kidd always wears that body suit


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Poor Kidd and Cesaro. The Kofi Roulette is rolling, he's winning Tag Titles next, ain't he?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao Cole can't even sell this stupid shit


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

At first I was like, "Holy shit that guy that was holding up Big E is strong as fuck!" then I was like, "Oh, that makes sense."


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cesaro is a fucking Rosebud?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> If only they did the new NOD



By any means neccesary :thecause


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Dat ass in the striped pants


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

There was no point in dressing up like Rosebuds. They literally could have just ran out and did the exact same thing.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

striped white pants girl has a nice ass


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

why do people watch this


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro is a fucking rosebud now? Fuck WWE. Every time a stupid gimmick and they wonder why he isn't over. Put Reigns in the rosebuds where he can fit in.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Shame Adam Rose has a gimmick that you can't really take seriously as any sort of threat, I like him.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Watch a John Cena heel turn. One can only wish.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cesaro dancing


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Big show has gotta be on that list.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> I though New Day got Jumped by the Create A Wrestlers


/thread


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:enzo at what just happened.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good its time for something we have never seen (except for every Monday night for the past 10 years) ever....

A John Cena Appreciation Night

unk2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cesaro now a rosebud? :maisie2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Biggest crybabies?


Tommy Dreamer has to be #1 .


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What about me? What about Raven!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Tyson looked like a Putty Patroller.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WCW Crybaby Jericho was GOAT.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

WCW Jericho has to win the crybaby poll, the guy was gold.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

I thought that Cesaro and Tyson Kidd segment was one of the few highlights of the show tonight.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Biggest crybabies?
> 
> 
> Tommy Dreamer has to be #1 .


Bret Hart comes to mind.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm feeling something huge happening at the ending.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cesaro is a fucking rosebud now? Fuck WWE. Every time a stupid gimmick and they wonder why he isn't over. Put Reigns in the rosebuds where he can fit in.


Dress him as Donald Duck and you can Believe That.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Chrome said:


> :enzo at what just happened.


:lmao I thought that was Rollins for a second


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> UGH why does Cesero have to be with Kidd in a tag team what a fucking waste.


If it stops his losing...... it's a shame he and Kidd will probably get massively over because "shock awe" they can wrestle and then "gasp faint" they actually can do good character work on top of it! 

So, we'll get a few good months where they look about to win the tag titles, then randomly broken up and both soaring to be paired with Heyman as he talks about Lesnar's fights in the UFC.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I turn away from the screen for a bit and i look back to see Cesaro with the rosebuds and dressed in a bodysuit...wtf?!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good to see Kidd and Cesaro as a team on RAW.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Watch a John Cena heel turn. One can only wish.


Even if he did turn heel there's still no freshness. He would still be him, but with just a bit more trolling


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Put CM Punk on that biggest crybabies list


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

WWE could have at least trolled and put a vignette of CM Punk in the biggest cry baby video. I'm a fan of Punk and would have laughed.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

How could you not know that was Cesaro? He did the ricola bomb


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> I though New Day got Jumped by the Create A Wrestlers


:lmao :lmao
They were like those caws you make in like 2 minutes just for the purpose of creating caws.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Even if he did turn heel there's still no freshness. He would still be him, but with just a bit more trolling


More like he needs to turn face, guys a heel 90% of the time if not more.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Did someone say biggest crybabys... 

Surprised they never took a dig at unkout


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So I know how Cesaro the wrestler can get over! Put him with the fruitcakes! If that don't work, I don't know what to tell you! That wrestler can only wrestle! :vince3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mmm Paige on that couch...


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

People getting angry at Cesaro for being with Kidd... I don't think people realize how good Tyson Kidd is to. These two winning as a Tag Team and feuding as one beats them both failing in solo matches or winning the odd ones that go nowhere.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Nailed it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sting in 3......2......1


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Bow down to the king :trips5


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So are we getting Sting or what.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I was just thinking how amazing it is that Tyson Kidd is actually displaying something resembling a personality. Dude was complete ass in the charisma department not too long ago...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> WCW Crybaby Jericho was GOAT.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

they are back yes yes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Mmm Paige on that couch...


:trips5 :trips5 :trips5 :trips5 :trips5 :trips5


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> :lmao :lmao
> They were like those caws you make in like 2 minutes just for the purpose of creating caws.


The unforgettable green and red gimp suits


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Again, Steph wearing those very very lickable boots. :yum: 
My tongue would make sure they were shiny and spotless for her.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Steph in those boots..........

:homer


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sting has to come !


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

Phrase of the night:

Thank god that match is over


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

I like how Paige's pants seem like they would be easier to take off than put on.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Smackdown on Thursday... just as bad as Smackdown on Friday.

I tried watching the show that Bryan hosted and it was a sea of DQ's and distraction finishes.

"Oh. I remember why I stopped watching this."


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Steph's boots :banderas


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"In this office" :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Steph is CHEST for business


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

Stephanie pulled a Cesaro


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

We Want Sting


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh i'm beyond sick of the King of Kings theme song, bring back Time To Play The Game please!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sting or Taker or we riot


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I was just thinking how amazing it is that Tyson Kidd is actually displaying something resembling a personality. Dude was complete ass in the charisma department not too long ago...


Kidd was and still is awesome on NXT. Fact!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena could also bring back Sting? lol


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Arthurgos said:


> People getting angry at Cesaro for being with Kidd... I don't think people realize how good Tyson Kidd is to. These two winning as a Tag Team and feuding as one beats them both failing in solo matches or winning the odd ones that go nowhere.


I honestly forgot Tyson Kidd was employed around a year ago. The guy has been a jobber for a few years now, Cesaro is on another level to Kidd and should be nowhere near him.

Who'd have thought after that WM battle royal Cesaro would be tagging with Tyson fucking Kidd and helping Adam Rose from getting beaten by Xavier Woods and Big E? Complete waste of talent.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Satanixx said:


> Steph in those boots..........
> 
> :homer


Would prefer her out of those boots tbh.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Only thing to save this would be Sting or Orton and I don't think that is happening.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

drrrrrrrrr wabadoo :cena4


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

The one thing that'll get me to boo the authority: honoring John Cena.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> Steph is CHEST for business



No, She is BREAST for business, DAMMIT!


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

Sting or Cena heel turn or we riot.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Again, Steph wearing those very very lickable boots. :yum:
> My tongue would make sure they were shiny and spotless for her.


I'm sure girls like Steph are out in Dundee every weekend


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Rather tepid reaction for the "face of the company"...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Cena!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Even Cena's reaction was weak as fuck. Holy shit. I was certain this would be the kind of crowd that would jump the barricade to suck his dick, but nope.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Steph is CHEST for business


Chest For Business. :lol

I'd pay $9.99 to see her Chest on the Network.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sting or Taker or we riot


Both and we'll definitely riot, but a victory riot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ladies and Gentlemen, "SHAWN" CENA!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSS!!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The Game-uhh took his troll pills this week.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crowd gives NO fucks (ok very few fucks)


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Even Hunter looks like he's tired of Cena's shit.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

I just hope Cena gets Curb Stomped. His selling is so awful that I have fun watching.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ugh i'm beyond sick of the King of Kings theme song, bring back Time To Play The Game please!


+1


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Would prefer her out of those boots tbh.


I'd prefer her only in those boots.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pitiful Cena cheers :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This crowd sucks


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steph's been so hilariously hammy since co-founding The Authority. :jay2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Does Cena like do grocery shopping dressed like that?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Alright, just give us Sting FFS.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Stephanie by far was the most entertaining person on Raw tonight. The only one literally making me laugh out loud tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That felt a little like a "let's show them how "over" cena really is" moment more than heel mocking. That's your "face" of the company Vince... maybe he has his own sound fed through his phones so he only hears fake smackdown pops?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

IM GONNA KILL HIM ANYWAY


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

He said it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Orton return would be nice.

BTW, i guess Cesaro was really punished :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"im gonna kill him anyway"

cole: " and indeed they did"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph getting some MW4M action lol.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> I'm sure girls like Steph are out in Dundee every weekend


I wish mate. :lmao Lucky to find a girl here above the age of 20 who isn't a mother or not a drug addict :side:


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

HHH burying Cena lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:hbk1

He sure does.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Steph just say in a round about way that Cena "Overcomes the Odds"?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I was just thinking how amazing it is that Tyson Kidd is actually displaying something resembling a personality. Dude was complete ass in the charisma department not too long ago...


He was given more freedom in NXT... amazing how much more freedom to tinker lets these guys grow.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

No Sting


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Triple H, nothing's changed man...He STILL sucks!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

John Cena does suck Triple H

Cena never changed. He always has and always will suck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, trips couldn't of been more right.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

HHH shootin'...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao HHH is prime time trolling tonight.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'he sucks' :lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Ugh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just think, a little bit of rapping backstage within earshot of Steph saved Cena's career


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

onlytoview said:


> I honestly forgot Tyson Kidd was employed around a year ago. The guy has been a jobber for a few years now, Cesaro is on another level to Kidd and should be nowhere near him.
> 
> Who'd have thought after that WM battle royal Cesaro would be tagging with Tyson fucking Kidd and helping Adam Rose from getting beaten by Xavier Woods and Big E? Complete waste of talent.


He was on NXT doing very well actually . Along with Cesaro who also was awesome when he got his time on NXT.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What greatness is this then? All I see is a mediocre motherfucker who's had the marketing hype machine behind him for 10 years...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I wish mate. :lmao Lucky to find a girl here above the age of 20 who isn't a mother or not a drug addict :side:


Still if your guaranteed your hole :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He Sucks! :trips2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wonder how much that watch cost.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I appreciate you.
:heston


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sting in 3..........2..........................1


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHH MEGA trollin tonight :lol


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:clap

Let me go buy HHH documentary right now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Did Triple H say "prease welcome"? :HA


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Absolute crickets :maury


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Listen to that silence.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Team Cena heel turn incoming?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCK I'VE NEVER SEEN A DEADER CROWD. 

"Please welcome Ryback"

Crickets


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

No reaction for Ryback :lmao


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Never thought Ryback would have a Conway pop


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Erick Rowan with another thunderous ovation.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Why are you bringing these geeks out, HHH?

dat silence


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Triple H "shooting" on John Cena a bit?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are they all getting "fired"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This Crowd is d......e.....a.....d!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Blargh, I never seem to know where these Authority segments are until like 15 minutes into them.

And by then, the payoff is weak.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm feeling something huge happening at the ending.


Cena must fired, a member of team Cena


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

why are Rowan and Ryback walking like they've been raped?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

what? is survivor series again?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

No reaction :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hunter is gonna fire all these guys :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

What is the point of this crap?

Get to the point already Trips


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rowan walking like he was pushed hard in the earlier match


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Is there a crowd in the building? NOBODY getting any reaction :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Everyone will turn heel on Cena


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So which one's turning?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If they turn even one of these guys heel, I will rage like a motherfucker.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why are these tools coming out?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Markus123 said:


> why are Rowan and Ryback walking like they've been raped?


They were?


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey smarty pants, they arent suppose to get reactions.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

the kids are falling asleep in the crowd


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Crowd is dead. Three hours of Raw + commercials is very tough to endure.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

HHH trying to lay the guilt on Cena tonight. :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

End this fucking storyline.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Jesus this crowd is terrible


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd is completely dead

save.us.bryan.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Are they gonna call Cena out for never helping his guys? The Authority is definitely GOAT.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Why are these tools coming out?


HHH just explained it.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, crowd didn't pop for either Ryback or Ziggler? They must be sick of the show by now.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> why are Rowan and Ryback walking like they've been raped?


Ryback did take two curb stomps.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This is the worst party ever.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

GOD said:


> the kids are falling asleep in the crowd


I'm falling asleep too lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys believe it or not it's a very packed and sold out show in Corpus, but there are crickets in the building i guess :lol

This is boring segment. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dolph reminds me a lot of Cm Punk nowadays. Even the way he stands in the ring.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> why are Rowan and Ryback walking like they've been raped?


You'll never believe who was backstage.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is dying a death.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ITS BURRYING TIME


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Why are you bringing these geeks out, HHH?
> 
> dat silence


out of topic but when did Vince say this “Randy Orton versus Batista is going to be the biggest WrestleMania main event of all-time."?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This crowd fucking sucks


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd laugh if he just fired them all.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Still running with the Team Cena thing. It's not November anymore cunts.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

HHH hitting the world with the shovel :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ziggler is turning heel.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HHH is on point right now lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

THis is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

wtf is this shit lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

You know what this segment is missing? Big Show in tears.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

What a way to end RAW. Putting out two hot superstars who generate a lot of pops and merchandise for the crowd.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

"Painted up goof Sting" lol!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my God. This is boring.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler not selling


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> This crowd fucking sucks


what do you want from them? this is ponderous


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is what the fans want, mainevent Triple H/Steph berating the WWE babyfaces... right? right?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They all turn heel on poor :cena4


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> why are Rowan and Ryback walking like they've been raped?


They were raped, by creative at least


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

How many times is HHH going to call Sting "That Painted Up Goof"

:heston


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

All these guys failed the wellness policy.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So why isn't super cena taking HHH hostage?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This segment is dying a million deaths.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Damn this sucks......*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :HA :HA Triple H is GOAT


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

This is horrible......


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This is going to be so embarrassing when Sting returns to crickets fpalm fpalm fuck Corpus Christi!!!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

lol fired


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Japan! New Japan!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so predicable .


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*rings explodes* HHH and Steph walk off into the sunset, end of raw.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

...FOR ONE WEEK!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ziggler fired? Again?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bad For Business said:


> This crowd fucking sucks


Maybe the crowd sucks because the product sucks.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Called it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This RAW has been drizzling crap. Who booked this show tonight?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Triple Heel Turn coming


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

YAY WWE!!!!!!

#BoomPeriod 

#WrestlingBoom 

GREATEST NIGHT IN THE HISTORY OF OUR SPORT


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

wacka said:


> out of topic but when did Vince say this “Randy Orton versus Batista is going to be the biggest WrestleMania main event of all-time."?


That's what he told CM Punk behind the scenes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jeeeeez this segment sucked balls!!! ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dolph giving the "wait... I can go to NJPW now? Or maybe RoH? Hmmm.. wait, fired bad... look like it's bad".


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

HAHAHA


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

So this was it.....Alrighty. : lol G'night


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

IS this the big angle they were talking about? :lmao I don't care if Ryback, Ziggler and Rowan are fired


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good Guy Cena getting ppl fired :cena3


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Ziggler and Ryback are getting over
Cena gets them fired
Mastermind :cena


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

This segment sucks and Cena has the worst facial expressions ever lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao That music.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

LMFAO I am dead. Best segment of all time.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

What in the bluest of blue hells is this


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Olivia Pope said:


> This RAW has been drizzling crap. Who booked this show tonight?


Vince is back from vacation I guess...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao OMFG


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Way to go Cena


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Steph <3*


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

That segment was horrible

But my god that American them at the end :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lex Luger 1993 music


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Lmao this is great


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You end Raw firing mid carders! Fuck off! Next.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

L M F A O AT THIS MUSIC AND THE BALLOONS AND CONFETTI :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao This is GLORIOUS.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

hahahaha


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy shit this is PRIME trolling oh my god :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ill take a cena being humiliated ending to raw.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That music :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

legit :maury right now


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat fanfare tho. :chlol


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, looks like all three got tested for Steroids last week.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I actually like it.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Vince da goat


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I look forward to seeing Rowan, Ryback and Ziggler next week.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Im done.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA HOLY SHIT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IF Cena is in charge, can't he just rehire them RIGHT NOW? LMFAO


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The fuck is going on?! :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

3 new heel coming next week


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They should all beat up Cena now.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is fucking surreal


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

THIS IS DISGUSTING! The auhtority is so CORRUPT!

:crying::frustrate


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

John Cena, looking like a kid who's stole some money and has just been found out.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

how fitting, they're playing lex luger's music for cena :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And HHH's face looks like "well.. what am I doing here. What was that? That shit was lame...".


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

why did i watch the last hour


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, that was fun.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

hashtag Wrestlecrap


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Greatest segment of all time :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cheerio, Cheerio, Cheerio....


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

GIF making time. :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No booing, just nothing. What a crowd.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Sad Cena is sad.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow okay, that's really how they're ending RAW thats umm...interesting way to end things


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And that's it. Yeah.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:maury 

I don't even know anymore


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

What the actual fuck did I just watch?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why do I even bother...


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Dat music lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Worst ending of all time! :vince3 Showing how it's done!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok wait, THAT was the big angle? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I actually don't know if I can watch this shit anymore what the fuck did I just witness?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That is seriously how they are ending Raw?


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

The crowd is dead as fuck. Corpse Christi more like it.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wut?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That's how it ends?

:maury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

autechrex said:


> THIS IS DISGUSTING! The auhtority is so CORRUPT!
> 
> :crying::frustrate


Still real to you huh...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WTF?????????????????? :lol :lol


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Everybody who's complaining about this RAW should just move on to something else. Loved every minute of it. WELCOME BACK AUTHORITY!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not really caring that Ziggler, Ryback, and Rubix cube man are fired.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I kept waiting for Sting to show up at the end. 

Oh well, I can find joy in Cena looking mopey and sad.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Lex Luger 1993 music


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

That was so stupid oh my god. So what now? No more ZIggler and Ryback on Raw until the RUmble?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

really? really?

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

_that's_ how you end raw? 

no vince coming out? no linda? no one coming out at all? no faces saying fuck it and beating the shit out of triple h?

no wonder no one wants to pay 9! 99! a month for this shit.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

So wait, Cena is gonna do heel stuff without turning heel? That's actually pretty funny


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

wow


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That Raw...................was fucking horrible. Road to Wrestlemania! :vince5


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The first Raw of 2015 = Shit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awful final segment, awful opening segment, awful Raw as a whole.

BNB winning the IC Title was the highlight of the night.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Ok wait, THAT was the big angle? :lmao :lmao


expect this as a wrestlecrap.com feature in a month.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This Raw ending. :done

The balloons and confetti falling. :done

The music. :done

Stephanie dancing. :done


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The General said:


> Everybody who's complaining about this RAW should just move on to something else. Loved every minute of it. WELCOME BACK AUTHORITY!


this


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

WOW THEY ARE TELLING STORIES!!!

#PraiseAllah 

Good Raw.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> No booing, just nothing. What a crowd.


Im sorry but that segment deserved absolutely 0 reaction. That was TERRIBLE!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This company


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LoveHateWWE said:


> The crowd is dead as fuck. Corpse Christi more like it.


Corpus is latin for corpse

LOL JK I don't know latin

SRsly that was terrible raw

FUCKing shit way to start the year


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

The General said:


> Everybody who's complaining about this RAW should just move on to something else. Loved every minute of it. WELCOME BACK AUTHORITY!


I read this listening to the ending song. It was even more funny.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Russo is standing in his living room applauding right now


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

I hope viewership took a nosedive this week. Awful show.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Thats how you troll.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

If it was with anyone else i would maybe have enjoyed that but we all know there is no chance this will change Cena from what he is now... So i expect one of those three to have a Heel turn whenever they come back.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, a fired angle, so fresh and original. Save us :bryan2.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

This Raw wins the slammy for worst ending in history.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Not going to lie. I LOLd pretty hard at the confetti and balloons while Cena looked like he was about to cry. Nice touch.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just wait, next week will be even worse since they won't even both trying against the National Championship Game.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

If Sting came back, I would have used this quote:

"Like a scorpion in the Corpus Christi desert, Monday Night RAW just got Stung."


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Last Week - Brilliant
This Week - Utter Shit


New year, same old WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> Yeah, I'm not really caring that Ziggler, Ryback, and Rubix cube man are fired.


Of course not. They'll be back in a couple of weeks so why care about them getting a couple weeks off.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Can't stop laughing at that ending.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That was boring and anti-climactic. They should have just put Ziggler, Ryback, and Rowan's jobs on the line during their respective matches. They all lost anyways.

Ziggler's Title vs Job could have been given a bit more drama and main evented the show. Oh well.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That was garbage.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

For any American that calls that piece of music "Lex Luger's 1993 theme"....

GUYS! It is called STARS AND STRIPES FOREVER!!! It is in the public domain and played at pretty much every July 4th celebration among a few other things. 

There is no way in this reality that Lex Luger in 1993 was the first time you heard it. It just can't be!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:HA :maury :ti :frankielol

2 great RAW's in a row, new record :clap


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> That's what he told CM Punk behind the scenes.


Was it in he first or second Punk's interview? Man, if that is true, out of touch is an understatement, Vince simply doesn't have a clue.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is really getting to the bowels of TNA from a few years back level of badness


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Im sorry but that segment deserved absolutely 0 reaction. That was TERRIBLE!


How do you know the crowds feelings? They were more sad than outraged perhaps? 

Watching wrestling for the crowd reaction is like watching comedy for the laugh track, shut up and enjoy the show which was good


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

that ending was gold. legit lol'd when that music and confetti started falling.

:drake1


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So I guess THIS was the big angle they were talking about :lmao Bunch of jobbers getting fired.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm usually upbeat, but holy fuck..i hope THIS IS NOT THE ROAD TO MANIA...haha...

Nah but this show sucked overall...crowd sucked ass even though it was jam packed.

And WTF is the firing all about. I'm thinking...they will continue to fire people left and right....I dunno SMH


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Usadbrolol


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

I was waiting for the lights to cut out and then seconds later...

"Ohhhhh My! ITS STING!" :cole


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

that fucking ending :booklel

that music :lel

cenas expression :lol


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Kane probably forgot to write The Big Angle.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The lack of reaction from the crowd made the ending even better.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

I stay up until 4AM every monday for this? 

:HA


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Im sorry but that segment deserved absolutely 0 reaction. That was TERRIBLE!


Yeah, it'll be really hilarious if there's no dark match for the crowd after that. :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Those 3 turning heel joining the authority , Cena win the WWE title, Ziggler win the royal rumble


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

What a waste of my Monday night. Seriously fucking off until Rumble. The whole show was just too stupid for words. Other than the Barrett/Ziggler and Wyatt/Ambrose matches there was nothing even remotely watchable. Fuck a duck...


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Mister Excitement said:


> The lack of reaction from the crowd made the ending even better.


The crowd was pretty chill most of the night.

Again I repeat,

"watching wrestling for the crowd reaction is like watching a comedy for the laugh track"

I don't know why people even watch this show anymore if they didn't enjoy that, please stop and do something else with your life.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BTW, is it more obvious that Lesnar IS LOSING at the RUMBLE? LOL


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Sad sack cena!!!! Theres almost a childlike way in which cena pouts.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wasn't aware there was even supposed to be a big angle tonight, but I enjoyed the Raw ending anyways.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

And next week Cena will have the chance to win their jobs back or they all return as heels working for the authority. Hopefully not though as I prefer Ziggler and Ryback as faces.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trash Trash Trash Trash! The show was fucking Trash! - Bruce Blitz


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I can only recall 2 matches and 2 segments from RAW. 

What a terrible, terrible show. This company will be lucky to see out the rest of the year. Ratings are hopefully in the toilet right now.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

even total divas was better than this raw
the jobbing of ambrose
the complete and utter failure that is the new day
random heel and face turns in the divas division.

too much terrible


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

British Bruiser said:


> I stay up until 4AM every monday for this?
> 
> :HA


This


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It was horrible. Crowd was not invested. Babyfaces were completely pacified. Bosses just saying and doing whatever they want.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They could have had the confetti suddenly stop, a bunch of popped balloons fall into the ring and then Sting drops from the rafters.

This crowd didn't deserve that kind of an ending anyway and WWE are way too stupid to do something that awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Yeah, it'll be really hilarious if there's no dark match for the crowd after that. :lol


HAHAHA I would legit LMFAO :heskeymania


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Pretty lackluster Raw from top to bottom. Other than Bad News Barrett winning the Intercontinental title, it was pretty much crap from start to finish.

Oh cool, Ambrose loses _another_ match, that's new and exciting. It's like they seriously hate him. Hey, nothing wrong with giving Wyatt the rub, but every single freaking match? Sorry, but I don't count the match that no one watched on Tribute to the Troops.

Okay, I did kind of laugh watching Steph dance to Luger's theme with the confetti raining down.

Horrible ending though, it's like they aren't even trying.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

I didn't think it was THAT bad.

Good: BNB and the Ambulance Match.

Bad: The ending as a whole. Masked TJ and Cesaro.

Could've been a lot better. Hopefully this isn't how the rest of the year is going to go.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

FeedMePaige said:


> The crowd was pretty chill most of the night.
> 
> Again I repeat,
> 
> ...


A laugh track doesn't dictate the future of comedy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was probably the worst RAW of 2015.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

onlytoview said:


> I can only recall 2 matches and 2 segments from RAW.
> 
> What a terrible, terrible show. This company will be lucky to see out the rest of the year. Ratings are hopefully in the toilet right now.


Says the guy who watched the show for 3 hours. :clap:clap:clap:clap

You keep right on standing up for your principles!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

FeedMePaige said:


> The crowd was pretty chill most of the night.
> 
> Again I repeat,
> 
> ...


That is a dumb statement it is more akin to watching a Sports match where crowds are always alive because they are at a fucking sports match.... ever watched something like Football or American Football with no crowd it is about a thousand times worse than watching it with a massive crowd especially if you are there.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> That was probably the worst RAW of 2015.


It was also the best. :lelbron


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Hate all you want, that dance that Steph did is the greatest heel move of all time.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Damn, I stayed up til after 4am for this shit? Won't bother with next week then. I'll just tape it and skip to the good bits.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GOAT RAW

WOAT ENDING


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You would think being January and Rumble then Mania...shit starts getting great about now...NOPE. So far so lame....i guess that 9.99 deal is part of the cause :toast


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmm Something told me to watch the Rockets game after my nap but I had to watch the last half of raw.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

That music

Hahahaha


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That raw was absolute ass. I really need to realise that after watching great wrestling a few days before or right before means I shouldn't watch Vince's entertainment.

And we from that to a Coundtdown that wants to do kayfabe. If you want to do this kind of a list, do it on WWE.com. This should be more than simply a kayfabe countdown show... one of the things that makes it so incosnstent.


----------



## DB18 (Jan 5, 2015)

Fuck that crowd tonight! Not one Daniel Bryan chant all night? WTF? His name should have been chanted all night.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The hideous moment of realisation when that was the best Raw this year. :side:


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

New day are hysterically bad. I gave them a chance but hahaha what the fuck is that shit.

This time last year cesaro was hotly tipped for main event run and over as hell, tonight he was in the ring in a morph suit awkwardly dancing with the rosebuds. Jesus wept


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> For any American that calls that piece of music "Lex Luger's 1993 theme"....
> 
> GUYS! It is called STARS AND STRIPES FOREVER!!! It is in the public domain and played at pretty much every July 4th celebration among a few other things.
> 
> *There is no way in this reality that Lex Luger in 1993 was the first time you heard it. It just can't be!*


Nope.

I didn't even like it that much as a wrestling theme, was glad when Luger got a different one. lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Arcade said:


> It was also the best. :lelbron


I have to agree with you.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Damn, I stayed up til after 4am for this shit? Won't bother with next week then. I'll just tape it and skip to the good bits.


Stay up mate. We can post just gifs


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I hate myself so much for watching that..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That ending reminded me of the Fingerpoke of Doom. You just laugh at it even though it's supposed to be a "serious" segment.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

I broke my ankle the day before Survivor Series and have had no alternative but to watch Raw live. This morning I got the all-clear to go back to work next week. I am grateful for this opportunity.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Saying that wrestling doesn't need a crowd making noise is retarded as fuck. The atmosphere is a massive part of the wrestling experience, a good crowd can actually have an effect on the enjoyability of a show.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Let me re-subscribe to the WWE Network now :mj2


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ending was pretty funny


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Well if Vince wanted me to cancel my sub, all he had to was ask! What a bunch of stupid bullshit!! &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Melrose92 said:


> New day are hysterically bad. I gave them a chance but hahaha what the fuck is that shit.
> 
> This time last year cesaro was hotly tipped for main event run and over as hell, tonight he was in the ring in a morph suit awkwardly dancing with the rosebuds. Jesus wept


I seem to remember rumours of Cesaro splitting with Heyman and then feuding with Lesnar at summerslam.

Oh how that didn't happen. :lol


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Wow. Just wow. Complete 180° from last week. Rollins is literally the only good thing about the Authority. So, they just:

.Had Ziggs lose the belt
.Brought Rowan back with no fanfare
.Stopped Ryback/Rusev cold

...all for the sake of a silly "firing" storyline? When the last "firing" storyline didn't even last a month, and in fact _just ended last week?!?_

Jeeze.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

All I could think of in the main segment was in kayfabe Swagger in the back like "Thank GOD I'm so unimportant that they forgot I was on Team Cena."


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That closing angle was one of the worst things I watched in recent memory.


----------



## ZEROVampire (Apr 27, 2014)

OMG! This is the worst show that i seen in my life


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I laughed hysterically at the closing segment.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Damnit, looks like I missed a shitty RAW for probably one of the most amazing hockey games ever...I'll live with it.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

If they wanted to humiliate Cena. Why didn't they show his ass losing big matches throughout the night? 

Why show his "good" moments? Just dumb.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Tonights show was the complete opposite of last weeks Raw.

Way to start off 2015 dumbasses!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

FeedMePaige said:


> The crowd was pretty chill most of the night.
> 
> Again I repeat,
> 
> ...


Good crowds make things amazing, just watch any NJPW main event. Now expecting fans to be invested some things like that ending segment is asking for too much as well, nobody cares about that.

But this whole 

_"I don't know why people even watch this show anymore if they didn't enjoy that, please stop and do something else with your life."_ 

can easily be turned into

_I don't know why people even go on this forum anymore if they don't enjoy criticism, please stop and do something else with your life._

Any place that is considered a hub for a hobby is gonna have plenty of negativity & criticism, along with plenty of people enjoying the show & also having a laugh/making jokes - which is what most people do, have fun & talk in jest. Unfortunately people don't understand what that is & take everything that is said as people yelling at their computer screens.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

DB18 said:


> Fuck that crowd tonight! Not one Daniel Bryan chant all night? WTF? His name should have been chanted all night.


He wasnt there.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

fuck the ascension, two ****


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Seriously, i'm seriously wondering why i watch this crap.


----------



## DB18 (Jan 5, 2015)

Considering the show was so bad you would think the crowd would have chanted Daniel Bryan's name since they saw him last week.

Right?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, fuck this.














































That's all I'm watching 'till the Rumble.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The show was straight ass. And that ending?! fpalm

Tonight's show makes me question why I still watch the WWE.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

DB18 said:


> Considering the show was so bad you would think the crowd would have chanted Daniel Bryan's name since they saw him last week.
> 
> Right?


He wasn't on the show, why would they chant for him? If he had a segment before the end they would have but it was clear by the end he wasn't appearing.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

brb flying to Japan to apologize to everyone who worked Wrestle Kingdom 9 for watching even 10 minutes of RAW tonight


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

One thing that has to be said, hate the authority or not, HHH always has excellent promo delivery and legit gets you to hate him. Awesome heel. This show was pretty bad tho.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Krispenwah said:


> Seriously, i'm seriously wondering why i watch this crap.


I wonder that myself damn near every week and the answer is I like coming on here and making fun of it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I skipped all of Raw to avoid HHH's 20+ minute promo and watch the main event. Damn I feel like a fool. But something tells me he started the show too.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

wacka said:


> Was it in he first or second Punk's interview? Man, if that is true, out of touch is an understatement, Vince simply doesn't have a clue.


The first and yes, Vince is completely oblivious to reality.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The ending was just the beginning, do some people actually want weeks worth of story to be on one Raw? I didn't think it was that bad, the crowd could have helped but then again I don't watch Raw for the crowds.


----------



## Ziggz (Dec 16, 2014)

Jesus fucking christ.

Horrible RAW, made worse by the stupidity of the 'Team Cena being fired' storyline.

They brought back the Authority so soon just to fire someone else that will be brought back too soon? It makes no sense whatsoever.

What's worse is that Cena having the power to bring them back was the only legitimate angle to turn him heel at Mania.

Oh well...


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> brb flying to Japan to apologize to everyone who worked Wrestle Kingdom 9 for watching even 10 minutes of RAW tonight


In Japan it's a sport and it doesn't have 20 minute promo's of guys waffling plus its Art in the ring. Sounds pretentious but fuck it that's what it is.

WWE has always been about show biz and sometimes you get In ring workers who shine brightly. So you know what you get. Going in with high expectations with RAW is silly,


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

So did the creative staff completely forget about Jack Swagger wanting to be on Cena's team? Id imagine Swagger is in the back, thankful he didn't have to be involved with that awful segment, and glad they decided to not have him on his team.


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

I see WWE's strategy now!

They bore us to the point where we actually find the final segment entertaining!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> For any American that calls that piece of music "Lex Luger's 1993 theme"....
> 
> GUYS! It is called STARS AND STRIPES FOREVER!!! It is in the public domain and played at pretty much every July 4th celebration among a few other things.
> 
> ...


I used to play WWF Raw alot and heard it on there too.






*UGH!* :lol


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Pretty bad RAW and they are really suffering with the lack of star power right now. So many guys that the crowd genuinely doesn't even care to boo or cheer.

Ambrose/Wyatt better have ended with that match tonight.

Ziggler, Rowan and Ryback should just do what Cena did when he was "fired" last time. Just buy a ticket and then jump over the barrier whenever you feel like it to get revenge on the Authority.

I still don't like BNB quickly winning back the IC right after he returns. So many forgettable IC title runs already and this may very well be another before he gets hurt again in a couple of months.

Lets just hope that they do actually have something good planned for when the RTWM does start. Obviously they are holding off Sting and Orton for a reason. Plus by then hopefully Lesnar will be around more often like a Champion should be.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lelwwe.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> All I could think of in the main segment was in kayfabe Swagger in the back like "Thank GOD I'm so unimportant that they forgot I was on Team Cena."


He's irrelevant so of course they did


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro and Kidd are rosebuds tho..:maury


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> The ending was just the beginning, *do some people actually want weeks worth of story to be on one Raw*? I didn't think it was that bad, the crowd could have helped but then again I don't watch Raw for the crowds.


Bro we've had a weeks worth of storyline stretched out to 18 months.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Right, so Raw sucked and IMO, Ziggler's turning heel next week, they'll find some storyline loophole to unfire Ryback and Rowan, but it's like WWE's trying to eliminate the competition. Notice that the people being made to look dumb are people more over than Reigns (Ziggler, Ambrose, Ryback). Probably just a coincidence, unless Vince has gotten to be that desperate.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Just stop watching. That may finally give Vince the idea he needs to a) big time pick up his game b) retire because this is horrible. Subscribe to NJPW World or watch Lucha Underground. 

Vince has proven he is more out of touch than even we thought.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Frico said:


>


:Jordan2

Warms the hear to see that.


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

The WWE Universe has spoken. 

And they're not even mad. Just bored to death


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Lariatoh! said:


> Just stop watching. That may finally give Vince the idea he needs to a) big time pick up his game b) retire because this is horrible. Subscribe to NJPW World or watch Lucha Underground.
> 
> Vince has proven he is more out of touch than even we thought.


The problem is though that every now and again, you get a good episode (last week for example) that tricks you into thinking maybe they're learning from mistakes. 


Shame they never do, but whatevs.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

John cana looked like ludo from labyrinth when hes sad.
And raw was a slight step down from last weeks. But i liked it. But i admit it did have some glaring flaws.
And parts i just loved [Gee i wonder what part]???

Ying & yang.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't know if Steph was on drugs or if that was the worst ending to Raw. I get why they "fired" Ryback, Ziggler, Rowan and I assume it is for The Authority to ensure that Cena does not win the WWE WHC at Royal Rumble because there may be a chance that these 3 turn heel by siding with The Authority to prevent Cena from winning the WWE WHC in order to get their jobs back, only to be shocked with the face turn by Orton. I can't see Ziggler not being involved with the Royal Rumble.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Best Cena promo's ever tonight, he didn't say a word with a sullen face the entire show with none of his shouting nonsense, fantastic humiliation by the authority, Hunter and Steph were pure gold tonight.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Stick a fork in me I'm done. Even I'm not that masochistic. Too many options for wrestling these days, let alone entertainment in general. To those saying that the storyline will eventually pay off, perhaps review the last 2 years over again...there is no storyline, its all just a bunch of stupid bullshit slung at the wall as if by apes. Too fucking stupid for words. The Ascension said it best: "What a joke"


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> If they wanted to humiliate Cena. Why didn't they show his ass losing big matches throughout the night?
> 
> Why show his "good" moments? Just dumb.


Because you'd have his loss to Lesnar in 14, squash loss to Khali from 07, and.....?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Frico said:


>


That is Facebook right? Some of them probably think that they actually got fired.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

NapperX said:


> I don't know if Steph was on drugs or if that was the worst ending to Raw. I get why they "fired" Ryback, Ziggler, Rowan and I assume it is for The Authority to ensure that Cena does not win the WWE WHC at Royal Rumble because there may be a chance that these 3 turn heel by siding with The Authority to prevent Cena from winning the WWE WHC in order to get their jobs back, only to be shocked with the face turn by Orton. I can't see Ziggler not being involved with the Royal Rumble.


They wouldn't turn Ziggler and Ryback at the same time, it'll be one or the other. They're both very over, and turning both means a serious lack of faces. 


Oh wait, it's WWE, yeah, you're probably right


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Arcade said:


> That is Facebook right? Some of them probably think that they actually got fired.


Yeah, sad.. WWE may think the show was really good, but people don't like them getting fired.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

legendfan97 said:


> Hmm Something told me to watch the Rockets game after my nap but I had to watch the last half of raw.


I flipped it over partway through.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

SP103 said:


> An intro AND Pyrotechnics? What the fuck did they cut another 3 guys to make room for this in the budget?


They sure did. :rko2


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

:bush

My reaction to 2nites overall show, just got up & backed away from TV slowly it's like I wasn't even there to watch the trainwreck known as Raw.....


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ziggler lost the IC title.


ROYAL RUMBLE PUSH TIME, BABAY!


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

I needed a reason to not watch WWE until the Rumble, then they handed it to me on a silver platter, thanks guys!


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

After a great RAW last week and after reading things about a big angle starting tonight I was actually pretty excited for this RAW.

:moyes8

Why do I ever get my hopes up.. 

Awful from start to finish.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Ziggler lost the IC title.
> 
> 
> ROYAL RUMBLE PUSH TIME, BABAY!


Or more like heel turn and drop into obscurity time


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Or more like heel turn and drop into obscurity time


Hey, can I at least have 5 minutes before I come back to reality?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Hey, can I at least have 5 minutes before I come back to reality?


Sorry, my bad. (Y)


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

- Ziggler's third short IC reign in the last five months is ended
- commentary buried Ascension
- Reigns/Show AGAIN
- incredibly boring and predictable Authority shit that we've seen a million times
- another dumbass firing storyline
- possibly one of the WOAT closing segments 
- Ambrose's career buried
- dead silent crowd

:larry


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

What can you say that hasn't already been said?

That Raw was like eating a turd sandwich dipped in turd sauce washed down with a turd.

What makes it worse is last week was good and got everyone's hopes up.

It's like a perverse game they're playing, build your hopes up and then shit on you from a big tree.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Someone explain what the closing segment was, I'm really curious. I hear tell it was bad, but I need clarification to know how bad.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Someone explain what the closing segment was, I'm really curious. I hear tell it was bad, but I need clarification to know how bad.


Cena gaining apprectiation somewhat sarcastically from Hunter and Steph, only to lead to Rowan, Ryback and Ziggler being called to the ring to find out Cena is the reason they are all getting fired.

Then some lame fucking song rang out over the arena and the whole celebration paper etc fell from the sky.

Was rather horrible to watch.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

If I were WWE I wouldn't have him at the TV shows, but each week I would have a new music video to promote Daniel Bryan's rehab, set to some dramatic music (think Triple H or Kurt Angle). After 4 weeks, the reaction to Bryan's return would be amazing and it may even help sell a few subscriptions to that network they keep pushing. 

Of course, this is the same company that hasn't mentioned anything about Bryan and any little mainstream pub he gets, because he's supposed to be a support player and not the leading man. So that's not gonna happen. But it'd be nice if they felt or even pretended that he was important to them in the slightest to at least mention he returned a week ago.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Is it fair to say Seth Rollins is the best thing about WWE nowadays? Ambrose could be as well, but he doesn't receive the proper booking.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Cobalt said:


> Cena gaining apprectiation somewhat sarcastically from Hunter and Steph, only to lead to Rowan, Ryback and Ziggler being called to the ring to find out Cena is the reason they are all getting fired.
> 
> Then some lame fucking song rang out over the arena and the whole celebration paper etc fell from the sky.
> 
> Was rather horrible to watch.


What was horrible? Bad comedy, cheesy, what exactly?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> What was horrible? Bad comedy, cheesy, what exactly?


Bad comedy. We now have 3 midcarders fired so we have no idea what happens with them.

And the killer was the sarcastic Cena ass kissing the whole night from HHH and Steph.

The show was fucking horrendous then to end like that was fucking really painful.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Come on guys it wasn't that bad of a show. It was ok. The last segment was pretty bad I'll give you that, but the rest if the show was ok.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome 1 said:


> Come on guys it wasn't that bad of a show. It was ok. The last segment was pretty bad I'll give you that, but the rest if the show was ok.


Gimme one segment you would waste your precious time on to rewatch?

Cause I cannot name one.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Why the FUCK didn't they acknowledge/mention Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Cobalt said:


> Gimme one segment you would waste your precious time on to rewatch?
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I cannot name one.



I'll re watch the opening segment, the Wyatt/Ambrose match and final segment with the kids tomorrow, but will fast forward through the rest. My boy thinks Cesaro and Kidd are the best tag team so I'll prob have to suffer the rosebud segment again lol.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

4/10 for me.

The Authority thing just brought back all the old rivalries/concepts I was getting kinda bored of and I actually like HHH/Stephanie. I was complaining that too much of Survivor Series to the present was just rehashing over and over. The firing/ending segment wasn't terrible but I expected Orton or Sting or something BIG..the "firing" thing seemed too obvious without anything new. Maybe it will result in some turning heel/face or story progression that can hopefully be interesting down the road or I'm guessing Vince making some "If so and so wins, they'll be hired again" match.

It's definitely a downfall from the Raw last week but with Facebook fans voting overwhelmingly negatively for their decent last week Raw, can't say I expected the show to continue that way....


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome 1 said:


> I'll re watch the opening segment, the Wyatt/Ambrose match and final segment with the kids tomorrow, but will fast forward through the rest. My boy thinks Cesaro and Kidd are the best tag team so I'll prob have to suffer the rosebud segment again lol.


I love Ambrose and Wyatt but I wouldn't even rewatch that match on Raw.

Cesaro and Kidd have potential so whatever they do will be interesting.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The one thing I learned from tonight... Ambrose can sell like a motherfucker. Too bad he doesn't have Vince's warped "look" and gets buried at every turn. If they aren't careful, Ambrose might start getting the crowd to do what they did with Bryan. I know some that hate the "IWC" and the wrestling is significant mentality will hate this little fact, but the trend is there... the crowd appreciates a guy that knows what he is doing in the ring. He doesn't have to be the most technical or flashy, but he or she just needs to understand psychology and make people believe in the match. 

Ambrose has that. Rollins has that. Bryan has that. Paige and Natty have that (AJ if she returns). But none of these are looked at as having the typical "look" that Vince gets hot and bothered over. It's just pathetic when you see the talent the WWE has been squanders because of that senile old fucktwit. The biggest if only in wrestling history might be "what if they didn't ride Cena's dick for 10 years". We could have had so much........


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Such an uneventful, unexciting raw. Cena appreciation night got booed when it was announced too, which I found funny. Reigns' promo made me cringe. His match wasn't any better. Ascension are fucked already thanks to vince. Ic title match was good, but they have had Ziggler win with a rollup and carry the feud to wrestlemania. BNB is great, but he should be much higher up the card that just IC title over and over again. He'll break the jericho record at this rate, and no one ever should. I don't remember anything else really. Cesaro/Kidd deserve the tag belts.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I feel like I'm the only one not into Kidd/Cesaro. I mean they had one spot today and it looked like they were struggling with it and their 'chemistry' seems forced. I'm not seeing them jive well together thus far either via personality or in ring compatibility. I'll give it more time before I decide I dislike the pairing, but thus far I'm not feeling it.

Perhaps it's just because the RAs were an exceptionally good mismatch pairing and no randomly mushed together team will compare anytime soon.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

Well that kinda sucked. 

It's amazing how shitty RAW can be when guys like Lesnar and Bryan aren't there.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I feel like I'm the only one not into Kidd/Cesaro. I mean they had one spot today and it looked like they were struggling with it and their 'chemistry' seems forced. I'm not seeing them jive well together thus far either via personality or in ring compatibility. I'll give it more time before I decide I dislike the pairing, but thus far I'm not feeling it.
> 
> Perhaps it's just because the RAs were an exceptionally good mismatch pairing and no randomly mushed together team will compare anytime soon.


Really? They are two guys that pretty much everyone wants to see succeed, and they will finally have a relevant story-line/title run. I'm all for it, even if they do take some time to gel.

They'll take the titles off the Usos. FACT.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Authority is so fucking boring. I am sure that if Steph wasn't Vinces daughter on screen GM wouldn't eat so many time on RAW.
That celebration, numerous interfearences and another handicap tag is just bad for business.


But there was good things too:

- KiddSaro attacking New Day. Liked the segment, totally unexpected
- Alicia fitts Miz's group
- Paige's finally back
- Wyatt winning his match clean. Now he can move forward.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Ryback comes across with some genuine emotion, pretty impressive.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What kind of an ending was that on RAW? I can't believe what I saw. The crowd was dead silent for it. No reaction whatsover. Horrible show. And Bad News Barrett has won the IC Title back since he had to relinquish it last year due to being injured from Swagger. I don't mind that. Dean Ambrose continues to job to Bray Wyatt. Enough already. The only guy that seems to entertain me now is only Seth Rollins.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Kronke said:


> Really? They are two guys that pretty much everyone wants to see succeed, and they will finally have a relevant story-line/title run. I'm all for it, even if they do take some time to gel.
> 
> They'll take the titles off the Usos. FACT.


I didn't say I wanted them to fail, I said I wasn't really feeling them as a team.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Fucking garbage ending. Authority takes too much time.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

The Authority are back and still as garbage of an angle as ever. Too much TV time, that ending was anti climatic and Stephanie and Hunter were just cringeworthy. Hope Rowan, Ziggler and Ryback get brought back in an interesting way, surely they won't be gone too long. The Ambulance match was decent but the gimmick matches have become overkill, we didn't get one normal match to let Ambrose and Bray showcase themselves more without the use of constant spots. I'm happy that both guys can move on but it's an absolute shame that WWE managed to screw up a dream feud, the shackles should have been removed for Ambrose and Wyatt but WWE held them back.

The booking is terrible.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Roan not looking strong enough this RAW unk2 But what a match, MOTY candidate for sure, screw Nakamura vs Ibushi or Okada vs Tanahashi. This was just... PUNCHES BEARHUG MORE PUNCHES ROAN WINNING BY DQ AGAIN :banderas Match of the year for real :tucky


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

I enjoyed this RAW. Didn't like the opening however. No need to put Uso's and Mizdow in the same ring when they're in rivalry and stand there just chilling.

Barrett vs Ziggler was enjoyable. It was nice to see Ziggler win via that roll-up since nowadays almost every match ends with finishing maneuver. But then of course it was a 2 out of 3 fall match. Anyway, very nice match.

Reings was awesome. His promo was quite weird but he delivered it well. I always enjoy that part of his entrance after he has jumped over the barricade and then stomps the steel steps. His match wasn't very good though but it's hard to have a good match with the Big Show.

Ascension looked very good. Their promo was weird but the way they presented themselves was awesome. 

Overall the show was pretty good. The build-up was good for the final segment. Rowan, Ziggler and Ryback had gotten a beat down earlier in the night and got even bigger punishment in the end all because of John Cena. The Authority looks like biggest assholes in the world and at least casual fans want to tune in to see they get their asses kicked and see what will happen to Ziggler, Ryback and Rowan now when they got "fired".


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Rob L (Jan 6, 2015)

Truly a bunch of crap and getting worse.
I bet a bunch of Aussies are about to turn this shit off forever.
What total rubbish.
It was once very good but now its very ordinary shit.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Snake Plissken said:


> The Authority are back and still as garbage of an angle as ever. Too much TV time, that ending was anti climatic and Stephanie and Hunter were just cringeworthy. Hope Rowan, Ziggler and Ryback get brought back in an interesting way, surely they won't be gone too long. The Ambulance match was decent but the gimmick matches have become overkill, we didn't get one normal match to let Ambrose and Bray showcase themselves more without the use of constant spots. I'm happy that both guys can move on but it's an absolute shame that WWE managed to screw up a dream feud, the shackles should have been removed for Ambrose and Wyatt but WWE held them back.
> 
> The booking is terrible.


Wyatt and Ambrose were booked like a pile of shit, the feud was never gonna reach it's full potential.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Such a terrible RAW. I shouldn't have watched it, and I won't watch until Bryan returns full time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So much for the first Raw of the year being something big then.

I guess it really was too much to ask for just a teeny weeny bit of consistency after last week.


----------



## JeriStyles (Mar 12, 2010)

Am i the only one who thinks this firing angle has potential? I mean RAW was utter rubbish, but the storyline could be good... especially for Ziggler if the fans rally behind him big time, which they will


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

JeriStyles said:


> Am i the only one who thinks this firing angle has potential? I mean RAW was utter rubbish, but the storyline could be good... especially for Ziggler if the fans rally behind him big time, which they will


Apparently it is the "major angle" leading into Mania they were reporting so if taken as a priority to the WWE then yea I agree it has huge potential.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..I must have been the only one at the end of RAW who marked thinking Lex Luger was going to come out..


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

The firing thing is fine, but the show was just full of 'what the fuck?' moments, and not the good kind. The only good thing about it was Rollins getting into the match at the Rumble.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So Orton is gonna be the Authority slayer right?


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

My opinion:

Garbage. Dreadful. Cringeworthy. Terrible. Horrible.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

My thoughts on Raw:
- Seth Rollins in a WHC match with Cena and Lesnar? He's becoming a main event player, playa! :banderas
- Ziggler wins on a roll up... :ron ...again. Gotta love dat weak chump face booking.
- Kane: "Referee...ring the bell."




- I can see why Punk was crabby about the WWE medical staff. If we're going off the kayfabe ringside doctors, their medical expertise consists of lightly placing their hands on injured people.:stephenA3
- Glad BNB went over, wish they hadn't made it a distraction win though. :ron Gotta love dat weak chump heel booking.
- PEEEOOOOOOWWWWWWW! :reigns
- I'm glad Ascension got to keep their theme. Entrance needs a bit of pyro though.
- Who the hell is that other team that just got squashed?
- Good ole JBL, constantly verbally burying new talent. HE IS A FOCKIN' JABRONI, I PUT HIM IN THE CAMEL CLUTCH, FUCK HIM UP THE ASS WITH HIS OWN RAISIN DICK AND MAKE HIM HUMBLE, FOCK YOU!
- Rusev is a libertarian? That's pretty damn American!
- This guy:








- Haven't watched a Reigns match in a while, decided to sit through this one. He's actually a pretty good seller, hopefully someday they'll let him bust out more moves.
- Anyone noticing that the music that plays during Wyatt-Ambrose vignettes is a slowed down version of the Dragon Age Origins theme?




- Ambulance match was excellent. Glad Bray went over...wonder if this means a character repackage for Ambrose since it was hinted by Wyatt that he would be going to an asylum.
- Ryback vs Kane/Rollins match was also excellent. MOTN for me. They did a good job of having Ryback lose while still looking strong.
- PREASE WELCOME...ah, fuck...RYBACK!








- DAT ENDING :mark:

Overall a decent show marred by the fact that Cesaro is a rosebud, what the fuck :sadbron


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Apparently it is the "major angle" leading into Mania they were reporting so if taken as a priority to the WWE then yea I agree it has huge potential.


I got this sneaking feeling that this might just turn into something big for Ziggler, some sort of big program with a big name. That's what I'm getting from the booking and presentation he's been getting for a good while recently. Hopefully I am right.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Ambrose VS Wyatt worth watching RAW for

Seth VS Ryback would've been better without Kane (dat storyline)

Harper and Rowan better get a proper match eventually


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Superkick said:


> I got this sneaking feeling that this might just turn into something big for Ziggler, some sort of big program with a big name. That's what I'm getting from the booking and presentation he's been getting for a good while recently. Hopefully I am right.


I agree. That's why I am suggesting what I am suggesting, I wouldn't mind seeing Ziggler vs HHH or Rollins or someone in the summer.

He deserves it, and I think he is the perfect underdog to return from being fired to come back and ruin the "authority". One can only hope.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Nicole Queen said:


> PUNCHES BEARHUG MORE PUNCHES ROAN WINNING BY DQ AGAIN :banderas Match of the year for real :tucky


BIG RED :cole is amazing simply for the fact that he's a walking Ambien pill.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I agree. That's why I am suggesting what I am suggesting, I wouldn't mind seeing Ziggler vs HHH or Rollins or someone in the summer.
> 
> He deserves it, and I think he is the perfect underdog to return from being fired to come back and ruin the "authority". One can only hope.


Ziggler versus HHH would be sweet. You could also have him turn on Cena or something like that, but the HHH match could be very compelling because he's been screwed over by the Authority so much and finally he can fight back and go head to head with the source of his suffering this entire time. And I buy into Ziggler as the underdog more so then Bryan considering the way Ziggler's career went before all of this started + the way he continues to sell his beatdowns. You just want to see him get one over on Triple H.


----------



## spil (Aug 8, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Frico said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I had to unfollow the wwe Facebook page because I couldn't stop myself from commenting. Jesus, the people over there.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Superkick said:


> Ziggler versus HHH would be sweet. You could also have him turn on Cena or something like that, but the HHH match could be very compelling because he's been screwed over by the Authority so much and finally he can fight back and go head to head with the source of his suffering this entire time. And I buy into Ziggler as the underdog more so then Bryan considering the way Ziggler's career went before all of this started + the way he continues to sell his beatdowns. You just want to see him get one over on Triple H.


Unfortunately I fear for the latter. Which is him turning on Cena. I think that would be stupid, his character has finally progressed after all these years to a point where he is a very very good underdog baby face and having him return to face Cena and obviously in turn, turn on Cena would be silly.

I hope they just don't ruin his momentum and feed him to Cena or whatever, he needs to stay as the underdog baby face and he needs have a good Mania and a big summer.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Unfortunately I fear for the latter. Which is him turning on Cena. I think that would be stupid, his character has finally progressed after all these years to a point where he is a very very good underdog baby face and having him return to face Cena and obviously in turn, turn on Cena would be silly.
> 
> I hope they just don't ruin his momentum and feed him to Cena or whatever, he needs to stay as the underdog baby face and he needs have a good Mania and a big summer.


I think there could be a solid mini feud in there somewhere for Dolph and Cena but maybe not now. Best of those two options right now would be him going up against Triple H. A win over him in a big feud at WM would solidify him as one of the top guys to stay.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Superkick said:


> I think there could be a solid mini feud in there somewhere for Dolph and Cena but maybe not now. Best of those two options right now would be him going up against Triple H. A win over him in a big feud at WM would solidify him as one of the top guys to stay.


What are Cena's rumored matches for Mania, cause he vs Ziggler in a match where Dolph is a tweener would be fucking awesome. Dolph wouldn't be a baby face but he could be a tweener and the crowd would be right fucking behind him and I think that would be awesome for him at Mania. Much like Punk vs Cena MITB 2011, the general dislike for Cena would make Ziggler a face anyways.

HHH is wrestling Sting or someone of much bigger proportions then Ziggler at Mania that's without a doubt.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I enjoyed RAW last night for the most part. Didn't understand why Ziggler lost the title at start or why the heck they were doing a Cena appreciation night, but everything came full-circle by the end of the night. It's not often WWE writes like this so kudos to the.

Also, fucking A re-debut by Cesaro and Kidd. 

Oh and was I the only one who was blown away (well not blown away but amazed. Ok, not amazed either but...arrgh you get the point) at just how fresh things could feel when you add a Diva to it? I'm talking about the 6 person mixed tag match. I don't know, I really enjoyed it for what it was worth and throwing the Divas in there made it feel like something new and not just Usos vs Miz and Mizdow #984345


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> What are Cena's rumored matches for Mania, cause he vs Ziggler in a match where Dolph is a tweener would be fucking awesome. Dolph wouldn't be a baby face but he could be a tweener and the crowd would be right fucking behind him and I think that would be awesome for him at Mania. Much like Punk vs Cena MITB 2011, the general dislike for Cena would make Ziggler a face anyways.
> 
> HHH is wrestling Sting or someone of much bigger proportions then Ziggler at Mania that's without a doubt.


I wouldn't be too sure about that, HHH might just face Dolph and given how big of a part of Raw he's been and how much he's been screwed over, how much the commentators have put him over, the booking he's getting, I think he might just get to face him. Who knows. 

I think the best thing for him to be right now is an underdog face. Once he goes over someone big under that role, then later he could turn to a different character (maybe even become sort of a tweener but only for a bit - that role doesn't work in the long term). He would be a valuable addition to the list of main eventers. Imagine the matches and feuds with him and other top guys.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Superkick said:


> I wouldn't be too sure about that, HHH might just face Dolph and given how big of a part of Raw he's been and how much he's been screwed over, how much the commentators have put him over, the booking he's getting, I think he might just get to face him. Who knows.
> 
> I think the best thing for him to be right now is an underdog face. Once he goes over someone big under that role, then later he could turn to a different character (maybe even become sort of a tweener but only for a bit - that role doesn't work in the long term). He would be a valuable addition to the list of main eventers. Imagine the matches and feuds with him and other top guys.


I beg to differ, Hunter's track record shows he will only work people worthy of his time, IMO he doesn't see Ziggler that way.

I hope I am wrong I would love for a Ziggler vs HHH match cause somehow I sense a lot of personal distaste to a certain degree for each other, but where does that leave Sting?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The firing storyline could be decent, Barrett/Ziggler was good, and I'm liking heel Adam Rose already. Everything else was... eh. Not the worst episode ever but it wasn't nearly as good as last weeks'.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I beg to differ, Hunter's track record shows he will only work people worthy of his time, IMO he doesn't see Ziggler that way.
> 
> I hope I am wrong I would love for a Ziggler vs HHH match cause somehow I sense a lot of personal distaste to a certain degree for each other, but where does that leave Sting?


I think that Hunter might actually see the value in Dolph. Think there was a report somewhere that Dolph's recent booking was his doing. As for Sting, yeah it might be Sting vs HHH. Could also be some sort of high profile tag match like Rollins & HHH vs Sting and Ziggler or something like that. Sting could also face Taker though that match would suck really badly in 2014.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not going to happen but wouldn't mind Cena beating Lesnar only for Rollins to Curb Stomp him and cash in straight after. Reigns wins the Rumble and Ambrose finds a way into the main event. Have Lesnar go after Bryan after Brock fully aligns with Trips... Or we'll have Reigns/Lesnar which they'll probably go with.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

In other news, Booker T on commentary and not Lawler was enjoyable. Lawler needs to fuck off.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

I will finally quit watching WWE and start watching other far superior shows like NJPW and PWG. Raw is basically the same shit every week, terrible storylines, no mic time for the midcarders, and the same receptive matches that you get sick of because you get to see it so often. I miss the old days where you get to be edgy on the mic and don't have to reduce or little yourself with childish PG talk. I find it stupid to tell your opponents I'm gonna kill you (Ambrose) and then do nothing close to that. They are very restricted in what they do.


----------



## JMcMahon123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Knowing they are probably going to do HHH vs Sting at Mania (especially with the few jabs HHH had last night at Sting). I can see a situation where Sting becomes a co-GM (i.e Austin/Bischoff) re-hires Ziggler, Ryback and Rowan. Basically leading to a winner gets complete control at Mania. Maybe I'm just spitballing


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd like to thank those of you who actually wasted time watching Raw and commenting about it here. It saves me the effort of turning off Antiques Roadshow to see any part of Raw. Even the British show about people baking biscuits that followed Antiques Roadshow was better than what I've read on here about Raw.

I'm pretty sure the comments here are far better than the actual show.

Keep up the good work and wake me when something worthwhile happens.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Superkick said:


> In other news, Booker T on commentary and not Lawler was enjoyable. Lawler needs to fuck off.


I've been rewatching a lot of the AE lately and it's astonishing to think that the Lawler back then is the same Lawler we have today. He was so dumb and stupid but funny and a great heel commentator, he cracks me up so much. Such a shame to see him being a Cena ass kisser and being deadset blind.

JR is just an absolute GOAT, sometimes I wonder how much little good moments here and there would be enhanced had he been in the booth. Like imagine Sting debuting in the WWE with JR there. Byyyy God! :bahgawd


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I've been rewatching a lot of the AE lately and it's astonishing to think that the Lawler back then is the same Lawler we have today. He was so dumb and stupid but funny and a great heel commentator, he cracks me up so much. Such a shame to see him being a Cena ass kisser and being deadset blind.
> 
> JR is just an absolute GOAT, sometimes I wonder how much little good moments here and there would be enhanced had he been in the booth. Like imagine Sting debuting in the WWE with JR there. Byyyy God! :bahgawd


I don't know that JR is as good as he once may have been now. He was on commentary for Wrestle Kingdom 9 this weekend and he was extremely underwhelming. 

Today's WWE commentary is utter tash, but the same applies to most other promotions. ROH's commentary sucks dick as well. These fucking clowns Cole, JBL, and Lawler that often don't even call the matches, bury wrestlers instead of putting them over (Ascension), make the dumbest calls, are inconsistent a.f. - terrible. I guess Vince is feeding them what to say so he must think they're doing the job well.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> Wyatt and Ambrose were booked like a pile of shit, the feud was never gonna reach it's full potential.


Indeed. This feud could have been really cool and could have even gone outside the ring for a more personal twist on things, Wyatt going after Ambrose in his daily life. Apart from the chair guillotine spot Bray did on SmackDown, I can't really think of anything that really stood out, creative opportunities wasted.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Snake Plissken said:


> Indeed. The over scripting is also a key factor as well. This feud could have been really cool and could have even gone outside the ring for a more personal twist on things, Wyatt going after Ambrose in his daily life. Apart from the chair guillotine spot Bray did on SmackDown, I can't really think of anything that really stood out, creative opportunities wasted.


That's exactly what ruined it because it had the potential to be so much more then a bunch of gimmick matches between 2 nutcases. They had their chance with it and it was booked the total opposite way to how it should have been.

Now they are suffering and one is severely gonna suffer from it in Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> That's exactly what ruined it because it had the potential to be so much more then a bunch of gimmick matches between 2 nutcases. They had their chance with it and it was booked the total opposite way to how it should have been.
> 
> Now they are suffering and one is severely gonna suffer from it in Dean Ambrose.


I also feel this feud happened way too early, aside from the lazy booking with the gimmick matches, Bray needed to come back strong and Dean hadn't beat Rollins. Wyatt costing Ambrose his big win was a massive mistake by whoever booked it. Ambrose has obviously exited the feud worse than when he came into it. 

The feud was handled poorly and only 1 guy came out looking good, Ambrose only got 1 victory in the entire feud in that Bootcamp match. I'm happy for Bray as Im a huge fan but also extremely disappointed how bad Ambrose has been handled since his return from filming that movie back in the summer.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

1) In a different universe I would have loved the ending. I don't know, maybe I was really tired, but the clash between the music, the celebration and the sad face of cena was "touching", last night. I almost (almost) cared for the situations, and I almost "marked out" for the face to come back and take revenge on the authority...

unfortunately, in OUR universe, Cena is doing the same skit of failure and revenge over, and over, and over, and over, and over.... So, I can't take this shit seriously. If ANYONE would have been in place of cena, I would have cared (except bryan, we had his fall&rise last year)

2) Dean ambrose: good selling (I loved how he played his injured leg), great "balls" for spots, interesting guy... but unfortunately, I still can't feel "anything" for him, right now. i don't know if his losses are part of this, or if his "disturbed" persona is way too overplayed, but he do everything he can (and even more) and I still just can't "connect" with him right now. I'm more invested in rollins, and I really don't know why.

3) Oh Ryback, the Big guy... he's another fat steroid-guy, a bald, gassed goldberg-wannabe... but not for me. I root for him, it's one of my favourites, and I like being a "mark" when i watch his matches. It's not the best in strenght or agility, but it's a larger-than-life superstar, he's quite catchy in his presence, and it's not even that bad on the mic. Feed me more of him (when he return from being fired). Please don't turn him heel, please don't turn him heel...

4) last, Roman reign... he did a more solid promo (or at least he didn't say "BLEEEE DAT!" as usual), but he's still really weak, weaker than the so-hate ryback. WWE puts ryback against a fast and agile wrestler like rollins, and the match suddently speed up; wwe puts reign against show, and everyone goes to sleep. IF wwe really wants to push him as thge next big thing, why don't they play with his strenght? They're damagin him even more...

5) PS: i'm sorry, but with bryan away, I feel the show is really better. I'll be the one in 3 millions (and one) to think that, but I'm quite enjoying RAW right now...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Snake Plissken said:


> I also feel this feud happened way too early, aside from the lazy booking with the gimmick matches, Bray needed to come back strong and Dean hadn't beat Rollins. Wyatt costing Ambrose his big win was a massive mistake by whoever booked it. Ambrose has obviously exited the feud worse than when he came into it.
> 
> The feud was handled poorly and only 1 guy came out looking good, Ambrose only got 1 victory in the entire feud in that Bootcamp match. I'm happy for Bray as Im a huge fan but also extremely disappointed how bad Ambrose has been handled since his return from filming that movie back in the summer.


You pretty much nail it here.

It should never have happened this soon in their respective careers and it happened at a time where neither could afford to lose.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:ti at the hatred for the last segment. 

That shit was hilarious. Cena got humiliated and looked like a complete tool. It was funny before the music and confetti hit but I haven't laughed that hard in ages when it came on. 

:trips5 :trips5 :trips5 :trips5 :trips5 :trips5

Welcome back Authority. Your trolling was sorely missed. 

Also adding Rollins to the title match at the Rumble instantly made me care. He's probably there to eat the fall but even still, for Rollins to even get in the match is fucking awesome. Lol at everybody getting mad over Reigns push. Seth has almost been booked to perfection and it's flying under the radar. Not that I'm complaining. He's fantastic to watch and deserves it.

Show needs more Bryan.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I can't believe how tedious Raw is becoming.

Can't they see putting the same matches each week with a twist in the finish or an extra person like Naomi & Alicia night, leading to a clean finish at a PPV is beyond pointless at this point? Why tune in to watch essentially the same matches every fucking week?! Come the PPV, you've already seen it so many fucking times it just washes over you. I wouldn't mind the odd program, but not so many of them.

The Usos & Mizdow has been done to death, as has Ambrose & Wyatt, although the last 5-10 minutes weren't bad. Reigns/Show & Nattie/Nikki is going the same way.

So glad to see Kane back as DOC again, because that's always been fun too, right?fpalm

Kicking off the new year with the monthly Intercontinental Championship change was appropriate. Looking forward to Barrett losing clean until the moment he loses in a title match like Harper, and Miz, and Dolph in his previous reigns before this last one.

The Authority promos starting and closing the show, were just meh. It was funny seeing Cena get owned, but it's just not gripping at all. It's all so lame.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Look who's back








What a comeback.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Horrible after such a good show last week started the year off with this nonsense.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Starting to think Orton should just leave the company altogether


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Authority?

More like...SNORE-THORITY. Am I right guys? Guys?

:troll :troll :trolololol :trollingisfunnie :iliketwolling

Dull as fuck. Crowd didn't help either obviously. Corpus (or is that Corpses) Christi does it again.

Glad Wyatt and Ambrose can move onto something new now.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Love the Authority or hate the Authority, dropping the confetti after the impromptu firing is one of the most spectacularly and gloriously dickish moves I've seen in a long time. Not even really evil heel, that's the best part. This isn't Rollins threatening to break Edge's neck level of heel, this is just "I'm going to pull this massive petulant dick move because I can and there's fuck all you can do about it" and loving every second of it territory.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Would prefer her out of those boots tbh.


I would prefer her with JUST those boots on.


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

Absolutely horrible show, one of the worst Raws I've ever seen thus far. The entire show, was nothing but pointless 20-30 minute filler matches, that serve absolutely no purpose at all. I'm not watching until maybe the Royal Rumble, and the next Sting appearance.

I don't understand what the appeal is in Seth, he's just bland chickenshit heel #913414 , with zero presence and believability. Maybe he stands out because of the miserable standards set today, especially when he's nothing more then a default choice for this horrible roster. HHH wasn't kidding when he said we'll be begging for The Authority back, because at least now we don't have to listen to his awful 20 minute promos of rambling.

Those 'This is awesome!' chants during yet another pointless Wyatt/Ambrose match, only serve to prove my point, in reinforcing how low standards are today. While they are great for iconic moments like Sting's debut and Rock/Austin/Hogan toast, they're not fun or smart to chant at all. Not when it's done by five or six people in the front row, just to put over their favorite wrestler, in a mediocre 'moment'.

If there's anything the first Raw of 2015 has taught me, it's to expect the Rise and Fall of WWE to be released in 2025. Yes it's happening. This company is going through a very slow death, with ratings at an all-time low without any competition, and the struggle in selling their Network. It's no wonder why Vince came out and buried his own roster, for the clowns that they are, with the blandness and mediocrity they show every week. I don't see Triple H doing an any better job with the product either, with awful call-ups like Bo Dallas, Adam Rose and now two Road Warrior wannabes. The only thing keeping them heads above water, is the Monday Night Wars/Attitude Era content that's still carrying this company to this very day through their Network, the special attraction stars who always restore the ratings during WM season, and the strong brand name they've built for themselves internationally.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

It's been Cena appreciation night every week for 10 years :troll


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Awesome show! I liked everything on it.








*Sarcasm(SHOW) OFF!*


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

That last segment was one of the funniest things I'd seen in a while. The confetti, the music and Cena's facial expression were just :ti.

The amazingly dead crowd only added to the hilarity, they may as well have not been there. It was almost as if they were trying to be silent.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't know what they were smoking backstage but it looks like they are no longer even trying. It's funny how I see the negativity towards their former competitor when they are showing signs that they are becoming the same thing that they bought out. I do feel that maybe it's a matter of time. Empires rise, Empires fall.

Because they think that we will still watch next week, that's why even if they put out such a shitty episode it wouldn't really matter at all by their logic.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't understand why Cole kept saying 'first ever' Ambulance Match.

I get that the WWE tends to... 'forget' things all of the sudden but this one was too much. :lmao


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

I just saw in the results Rollins has been added to the world title match. What's the point if he's Mr. MITB? What if he wins (I know he won't) would he then carry both? What if he holds the title beyond the expiration of the contract? I just really see no point in putting a briefcase holder in a world title match at all. Why would he bother competing when he could just cash in after the singles match when the champ is absolutely cooked?

The only thing I could see happening with a bit of logic would be him being pissed off he didn't win and wasn't pinned and cashing in after losing the match...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SHUDEYE said:


> I just saw in the results Rollins has been added to the world title match. What's the point if he's Mr. MITB? What if he wins (I know he won't) would he then carry both? What if he holds the title beyond the expiration of the contract? I just really see no point in putting a briefcase holder in a world title match at all. Why would he bother competing when he could just cash in after the singles match when the champ is absolutely cooked?
> 
> The only thing I could see happening with a bit of logic would be him being pissed off he didn't win and wasn't pinned and cashing in after losing the match...


Its so Cena doesn't get pinned its actually a lot of bullshit, it won't kill cena's character to get pinned clean ONCE


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> Its so Cena doesn't get pinned its actually a lot of bullshit, it won't kill cena's character to get pinned clean ONCE


Couldn't they have just decided that before they booked the match? Like, why do they just book themselves into corners and do stupid shit last minute? I swear to god instead of booking they've just got a wheel backstage with potential scenarios they just spin before each segment.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

White Essence. said:


> I don't understand why Cole kept saying 'first ever' Ambulance Match.
> 
> I get that the WWE tends to... 'forget' things all of the sudden but this one was too much. :lmao


It was the first one on Raw.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I always watch the monthly WWE PPVs/events since I have a group of friends who have been getting together every month for the PPV since WM28 but it's getting harder for me to keep up & or care about Raw at all. It's boring & it's too long, no other way to explain it. I love wrestling, heck I actually love in-ring action more then anything but it's all about presentation, build & characters telling stories in the ring & booking that adds to the feel & they just don't understand how to deliver. I'm far from an expert but good booking is good booking & the WWE doesn't book anything anymore, this whole writing staff bullshit is just ass backwards.

I've heard many people critique NJPW for having "safe" & "typical" booking but at least they do it well the majority of the time. And they manage to pull it off with hardly any way for us fans who don't speak the tongue to understand what's going on except video packages. But the way the matches are booked on the cards leading up to their PPVs is a great example WWE could learn from when it comes to how to book matches on Raw. You don't give away your matches, you make people want it - and you do that through progressive storytelling - you go from least important to most important & you cut out the shenanigans.

EVERY single thing on Raw should be progressing a potential storyline or feud, nothing should be meaningless. And you can occasionally have payoffs on Raw but you have to build the desire through your weekly programming. I mean it works in EVERY form of televised drama, anime, video games - you name it. You don't start an RPG with your most powerful attack & weapon, Scarface doesn't start with Tony Montana shooting from his balcony & Godfather doesn't start with Michael killing the five heads of the different families. You earn that crap & you feel good when you get to that conclusion, it's fucking simple, it's a formula & it works. Wrestling is all about storytelling, that is storytelling.

I am a fucking moron & even I understand how this crap works.

Who cares about something when you see it 10 times when it's meaningless? OK now it's for a title that you don't care about, big whoop why do we care again?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I always watch the monthly WWE PPVs/events since I have a group of friends who have been getting together every month for the PPV since WM28 but it's getting harder for me to keep up & or care about Raw at all. It's boring & it's too long, no other way to explain it. I love wrestling, heck I actually love in-ring action more then anything but it's all about presentation, build & characters telling stories in the ring & booking that adds to the feel & they just don't understand how to deliver. I'm far from an expert but good booking is good booking & the WWE doesn't book anything anymore, this whole writing staff bullshit is just ass backwards.
> 
> I've heard many people critique NJPW for having "safe" & "typical" booking but at least they do it well the majority of the time. And they manage to pull it off with hardly any way for us fans who don't speak the tongue to understand what's going on except video packages. But the way the matches are booked on the cards leading up to their PPVs is a great example WWE could learn from when it comes to how to book matches on Raw. You don't give away your matches, you make people want it - and you do that through progressive storytelling - you go from least important to most important & you cut out the shenanigans.
> 
> ...


RAW has just become filler between PPVs because that's the only time things actually happen.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

If the ratings dropped because the non-casuals, (the guys Vince doesn't cater for, who he believes will always watch) stopped watching, and we all left in droves, I wonder what product we would get, what he would if the ratings dropped to really low numbers.

Surely the die-hards have to stop watching this crap at some stage.


----------



## Disco Spider (Jan 7, 2015)

Lariatoh! said:


> Surely the die-hards have to stop watching this crap at some stage.


I think that time may be coming soon , with the multitude of other wrestling becoming available. I'm not saying WWE are going away , but a drop-off must be coming.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i hate cena so much i rewatched the raw and it was just as good the 2nd time. it was so awesome seeing triple h and steph trolling with their fake smiles. stephanie was acting so corny fake happy it was hilarious.

i love how obvious it was they were trolling and yet the dumb casuals still cheered whenever they said stuff like "give it up for john cena!!!". casuals are so dumb.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Did Vince seriously write/sign off on that final segment? That was a train wreck.


----------

